# The Official WTF outing thread, Craigslist, eBay etc



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

So the VRC has some odd feelings about outing of articles found on eBay (not as much) Craigslist (quite a bit) and various other venues of purchase.

Some feel it's no big deal, ever, others feel it should never be done, while yet still others think it's fine, with certain parameters met, like not in my backyard, only if no one would want it anyway, it's fine cause it's so obscenely overpriced it's good for a laugh, etc.

This thread is offered as education for the newb, solace for the member who just got strung up about it, and in general, a place to hash it out, pretty much unrestricted. Not gonna change anything, but we VRCer's do like to go on and on about the same thing, forever, must be all our time spent with steel wool and lacquer thinner Other sites feel that this practice is AOK, but this place is a bit different. I took over as mod, and the rule was in place. I keep it up, since it makes a number of folks feel like their sacred hunting grounds have a protector of sorts.

Discuss, keep a modicum of decency, and have at it.

The official word can be found here amongst all the rules and guidelines: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521682

For those too lazy to read that much, a direct thread link to a good discussion of it is here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521682

That one is old though, so we'd better rehash it some more


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/bik/1440099265.html


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/765370039.html


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, I didn't really mean it to be a place TO out, but seeing as these guys get the idea on totally socially acceptable examples, I'll use them as exhibits A and B. 

It was more of a discussion area, why you're for, or against, grouse about so and so who's for it and you don't get why, whatever... 

Perhaps Obama should set up a special panel on it


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

An Outing Czar....why not?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Linoleum said:


> An Outing Czar....why not?


Careful, that sounds dangerously close to a volunteering comment.....


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

For all the fixie kids who frequent the VRC:

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1457142477.html


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

I know how much you guys worship this bike, so let the bidding wars begin!

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/1459500968.html


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Oracle7775 said:


> I know how much you guys worship this bike, so let the bidding wars begin!
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/1459500968.html


I just went from 6 to midnight.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Bargain alert! http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/1469753876.html


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

cegrover said:


> Bargain alert!


I even like Cannondale's, and that thing makes me nauseous....

The price is eminently reasonable.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

cegrover said:


> Bargain alert! http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/1469753876.html


Those yellow Oury grips put it over the top for me.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone got a hot grand burning a hole in your pocket?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MORATI-tita...Accessories?hash=item1c0de2ef4e#ht_889wt_1021


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Not me*

There are plenty o bidders on that one. I say it reaches 1200.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

OH MY GOD Bagpipes, that was so funny, i had a hard time finishing it because i was laughing so hard! even my wife, who hates bikes, thought it was funny!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Anyone got a hot grand burning a hole in your pocket?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MORATI-tita...Accessories?hash=item1c0de2ef4e#ht_889wt_1021


What kind of roadie style, wanker MTB rider gets 172.5's?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> What kind of roadie style, wanker MTB rider gets 172.5's?


Raises hand
:yesnod:


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> What kind of roadie style, wanker MTB rider gets 172.5's?


I guess somebody wants them. I found this in his feedback http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120479748904


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

bagpipes said:


> I guess somebody wants them. I found this in his feedback http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120479748904


I hope the smilie indicated my light heartedness, I see folks on mtb's with 175's all the time, regardless of size. Some roadies will tell you that a 6' 2" guy needs 165's to get a "good" spin.....:skep:


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't see many of these on the trails these days:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hello-Kitty-MTB...SI&its=I%2BC&itu=UCI%2BUA%2BFICS&otn=10&ps=63


----------



## jeff spicoli (Jan 28, 2008)

REALLY??????????? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-NOS-MC1-Klein...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3ef69f84f3


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

jeff spicoli said:


> REALLY???????????
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-NOS-MC1-Klein...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3ef69f84f3


What do you mean it's 2 XS frames. I'd pay $6,999.99 for 1.


----------



## JMARTIN (Aug 8, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-26-CRUISER-FRAME-BICYCLE-UKAI-DIA-COMPE-VINTAGE-BMX_W0QQitemZ180433652637QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2a02af0b9d


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Interesting motivation for a sale:
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/bik/1490996990.html


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I realize this is a MB forum, but perhaps you also appreciate rare vintage road bikes:
http://eugene.craigslist.org/bik/1490768141.html

And real ones as well:
http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-CINELLI-SP...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53de5798ee


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

*Rad to the Power of Sick!*

This one expired long ago but I can't get the link to open here. Here's a copy

*BMX Bike Bicycle SuperRad Extreme 2000*

This is a max wicked sick BMX. It's a Reliance Boomerang and it's done heaps of maximum extreme stunts. I have mostly done stunts on this bike since forever. Once I did a boom gnarly stunt trick on it and a girl got pregnant just by watching my extremeness to the maxxxx.

Some details about sickmax BMX: Comes with everything you see including: 
TOP ASS SUSPENSION REAR FORKS!! 
2 x wheels 
1 x seat 
I will even thrown my sick BMXing name for FREE - Wicked Styx.

Has minor surface rust on handlebars and front forks (easily removed). More rust on rear forks (as shown in pics). Tyres hold air but are pretty old. Basically, it's an old BMX, but it's radness is still 100% in tact.

Tricks I have done on this BMX: 
Endos - 234. 
Sick Wheelies - 687. 
Skids - 143,000. 
Bunny Hops - 2 (Bunny Hops are gay and my brother dared me to do them, which I did because I'm Rad to the power of Sick). 
Flipouts - 28.

Basically if you buy this bike you will instantly become a member to every club that was ever invented, worldwide, because you will be awesome. Pick up from Richmond in Melbourne.

Throw your hands in the air like you just don't mind.

Q&A

Q: Dude , thats the sickest description ive read to date . Had me and my family in stitches. If you reconsider postage for this bike im happy to pay you for your bike.
A: Hello Radster. I suppose I could skid down to the postie and see what it would cost to post. I don't know where you live, but I might just try guessing.

Q: dude, does this bike come with contraception because i all ready have 3 kids.
A: Thanks Sick Guy. It doesn't come with contraception, but I will include a photo of me doing a stunt if you like. It's pretty blurry, but it's awesome.

Q: How long are the skids that this bike can do?
A: Dear Mad Dog. The skids odometer shows 128,992 metres, but i think it might have gone round the clock. I once did a skid that went for two weeks.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

This guy has been trying to sell this "collectors edition" for over a year. Every week, he faithfully puts up another ad, and never changes his price. I figured I'd give it some exposure here, in case any of you all want to snap this up.

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/1499668090.html


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Oracle7775 said:


> This guy has been trying to sell this "collectors edition" for over a year. Every week, he faithfully puts up another ad, and never changes his price. I figured I'd give it some exposure here, in case any of you all want to snap this up.
> 
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/1499668090.html


You're kidding right?

Edit: Haha, just read your sig. Well done.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> Edit: Haha, just read your sig. Well done.


Oh, come on, Rumpfy, I can tell that you want to be the lucky guy who proudly posts fifteen high-definition close-up shots of that beee-yooootiful Leinie's Honey Weiss bike.


----------



## tripmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> I guess MCS can forget about deleting tripmaster's post now. Surely it was just a coincidence, right?


Why, exactly?


----------



## tripmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh, someone else posted. Yes, coincidence. I'm not da'HOOV - I'm sure you woulda heard about his/her Bontrager before this, if s/he was me...

I'll be more mindful of the classified fee when I post my Bontrager for sale.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I didn't mean to imply you were hoov, more along the lines of suspecting he saw your post about to be deleted and thought he'd lend a hand by making his first post in this thread.


----------



## tripmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahh. I'm sorry about this - I'll be more considerate when I list my next bunch of retro stuff...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

A little vacuuming up.....

Don't the Brits call it Hoovering?  

Sorry you got sucked in to a deletion that started out not having anything to do with you Stan, but this thread is really about the act of, and or, ridiculously off base listings, not things folks might actually want. My apologies if that wasn't apparent.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

Spotted a bike for sale just down the street form me. I didn't want to get too close just incase I was swarmed with flood of machine gun bullets but I thought someone here may appreciate me posting it. There's gotta be somebody here looking for this gem. 

Sorry for the crap blackberry camera shot but I was scared.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I pity the fool that gets too close to that van


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Mr.T rides an o.d. rigid surly, ain't no two-toned suspension-weenie FOOL!


Occurs to me that I should respectfully answer MCS's post topic instead of derailling it.
I'm in Canada, Toronto specifically, so 90% of outings won't ever faze me.
With regards to local offerings though; I'm also a terminally bored grump who spends WAY too much time hunting for parts and therefore (as Mechagouki can attest, heehee) I can snag parts quickly and when I don't get them it's never going to be a life-epiphanous event. 
Because in the end, it's just a bicycle part, and I don't measure my happiness by whether there's a teesdale or a ccm in my basement.

So no, I don't give a fig about outing.
But then again, I have other things in my life to keep me happy... don't you? 


(while the local mtbr'ers are wiping their eyes, I've snagged another crate of nos deerhead and xtr!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAH! kidding!)


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Okay, just so I'm clear, outing is not something looked upon in a positive light by a majority of folks on this board. Old topic, not worth rehashing. 

This thread was to discuss it, learn about it, and perhaps out stuff that NONE WILL CARE ABOUT, ie: custom Huffys for $8000, etc, for our personal, high browed chuckling and enjoyment = 

Thanks for playing.....


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/bik/1513672740.html


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like there is a crack in that one! 



biss-ness said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/bik/1513672740.html


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

biss-ness said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/bik/1513672740.html


LMFAO :thumbsup:


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://madison.craigslist.org/bik/1515435092.html

Ahhh, college.


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

...Removed


----------



## csuder99 (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's your chance. A rare AL Ritchey....

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1517875226.html


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

This is one of the best threads on the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

It was either the beer gut or the bike. The beer gut won so the bike has to go. http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/1519272251.html


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

sandmangts said:


> It was either the beer gut or the bike. The beer gut won so the bike has to go. http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/1519272251.html


There must be a specialized dealer somewhere in so-cal with a busted front window.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

*I have a suspicion he has every day off...*

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/1520875911.html


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1533931975.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

this Breeze-y baby is fantastic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4304359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_668wt_917


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> this Breeze-y baby is fantastic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4304359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_668wt_917


That one is actually pretty sweet. Too bad there's no market right now. and the seller had hopes that were a tad stratospheric!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> That one is actually pretty sweet.


The derailleur is beyond cool :thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Slightly optimistic price, but at least he's enthusiastic...

http://binghamton.craigslist.org/bik/1510734352.html

Steve


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

*Most confusing ad ever - most expensive Cannondale ever.*

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1538127640.html


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

WOW.

http://cgi.ebay.com/WTB-Rollercam-C...ssories?hash=item414c063b91QQautorefreshZtrue

Steve


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Errrmmm.................................no.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1575283843.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Not a bike, but so cool:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1982-Bu...owboarding?hash=item2558806ee6#ht_1192wt_1167


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

This ebay ad is absurd:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bridgestone-MB-...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item230537ea2a

He's asking $550 for an MB2 and $138 to ship it! I love his liberal use of exclamation points:

"I HAVE A BRIDGESTONE MB-2!"

"MINE HAS A DIFFERENT SEAT (THE LIBERATOR SEAT)!"

"SOME ARE SELLING THEIRS AT OVER $1200 AND OTHERS AT CLOSE TO $1000!"

"IT LOOKS LIKE I FORGOT TO ADD THE FRAME SIZE!"

"PLEASE ONLY WATCH IF YOU INTEND TO MAKE A BID, THANKS FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING!"


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

> "PLEASE ONLY WATCH IF YOU INTEND TO MAKE A BID, THANKS FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING!"


Priceless.......


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I think this one may be hot:

http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/1590729016.html


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Sizzler said:


> This ebay ad is absurd:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bridgestone-MB-...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item230537ea2a
> 
> He's asking $550 for an MB2 and $138 to ship it! I love his liberal use of exclamation points:
> ...


Wow! It comes with bedroom adventure gear!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

cegrover said:


> Wow! It comes with bedroom adventure gear!


Is it bad that I thought the same thing when I read the desciption 

My wife actually wanted a couple of pieces, but I told her it would weird me out if I caught the kids building forts with them :lol:

Steve


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Is it bad that I thought the same thing when I read the desciption
> 
> My wife actually wanted a couple of pieces, but I told her it would weird me out if I caught the kids building forts with them :lol:
> 
> Steve


Classic!!!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*a little Otis outing*

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/1601043897.html


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Haven't seen one of these before on craigslist, but it looks like fun:

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/1605594533.html


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jtmartino said:


> Haven't seen one of these before on craigslist, but it looks like fun:
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/1605594533.html


Josh,

Just an FYI:

While the title of this thread may make you think it is "For Outing Stuff", (scroll up and read Mendon's introductory posts), it's was actually supposed to be a thread for the guys who are for/against outing to bang bars, and discuss why each other are wrong.

It also eneded up being a place to "out" ridiculous CL stuff for fun.

Posting a link to a decent vintage bike might get your hand slappped.:nono:

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Josh,
> Just an FYI:
> While the title of this thread may make you think it is "For Outing Stuff", (scroll up and read Mendon's introductory posts), it's was actually supposed to be a thread for the guys who are for/against outing to bang bars, and discuss why each other are wrong.
> It also eneded up being a place to "out" ridiculous CL stuff for fun.
> ...


Look, I'm the first to admit I like to stir the pot and give grief to a newbie (or you or GM or Stan)...but you really have it out for this guy. You've lost it man! ut:


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Josh,
> 
> Just an FYI:
> 
> ...


My mistake Steve, and I appreciate the explanation. Sorry everyone! I was under the wrong impression from a few of the posts above mine.

So my ignorance spawns the question - is everyone here pretty much against Outing items on places like craigslist? Are there places where I can post about something and see what people think (like whether or not to pick it up?)


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Look, I'm the first to admit I like to stir the pot and give grief to a newbie (or you or GM or Stan)...but you really have it out for this guy. You've lost it man! ut:


Jeez Eric, I was just trying to be helpful ...point taken though, I'll lay off.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Steve. 

Josh, retrobike uk outs and discuss. But you're right. Not everybody is outing appropriate items. For example, that Otis is not ridiculous. That's a VRC worthy item within a reasonable price range even though it probably a bit on the spendy side.

The Bridgestone is also on the spendy side but who knows, there's a real fan base.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Look, I'm the first to admit I like to stir the pot and give grief to a newbie (or you or GM or Stan)...but you really have it out for this guy. You've lost it man! ut:


Haha thanks for looking out, but Steve's just dishing out what I deserve - I stepped on more than a few toes with that ebay posting so my apologies for that.

And thanks sfgirlonbike for the info - I have only spent a small amount of time on retrobike uk to check stuff out, never to contribute in any way. I saw that a few people on here live in SoCal so maybe they're looking at the same stuff I am!

I also saw that Otis and Bridgestone and thought they were reasonable to the right buyer - looks like I wasn't the only one confused about the purpose of this thread.

Back to the task at hand - I think outing ridiculous postings on craigslist or ebay should be allowed because it's often hilarious. Especially if someone really grinds the seller, like BSNYC does.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Bikes are so cheap in Cali. That Ventana would go for at least $600 in Toronto.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow. Civility? WTF!? A far cry from how I was broken in here. I am very impressed. Meanwhile back in the land of Oz http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/bik/1607242676.html


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL I saw that today...but it's "Classic!"

Edit: And sales tax!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> Bikes are so cheap in Cali. That Ventana would go for at least $600 in Toronto.


I agree California (especially So-cal) is pretty cheap. I think Orange County has some of the cheapest buys around. Not sure if it's because the people there can afford to buy and just "throw away" on craigslist, or what?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

If I had infinite space I'd be after that Ventana. Seems cool.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

bushpig said:


> If I had infinite space I'd be after that Ventana. Seems cool.


 If you have never had a Ventana or gotten a close look at one I can tell you they are absolute top shelf quality. I had a Ventana El salt. Weld quality and attention to detail are incredible. That bike is literally 5 miles from my house but I have no money until next Thursday. I strongly suggest you send one of your Cunninghams, Potts or any of the other crappy bikes you collect to me so I can make the trade for you.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

sandmangts said:


> If you have never had a Ventana or gotten a close look at one I can tell you they are absolute top shelf quality. I had a Ventana El salt. Weld quality and attention to detail are incredible. That bike is literally 5 miles from my house but I have no money until next Thursday. I strongly suggest you send one of your Cunninghams, Potts or any of the other crappy bikes you collect to me so I can make the trade for you.


I'm probably 10 mins away myself - too bad I don't have any room in the garage!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jtmartino said:


> Are there places where I can post about something and see what people think (like whether or not to pick it up?)


Current situation notwithstanding, asking it in a neutral format, IE: "someone in my area is selling this .... What's the deal, anyone heard anything", etc. Versus posting the ebay/CL link?

The difference seems cut an dry to me. A little discretion goes a long way.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

seems pretty silly...all you have to do is look into the posters profile and do some minimal sleuthing...might as well just post the link.

just MHO


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Just 'cause I knows you all loves 'em...........I'm happy to pick up for anyone not in Toronto!

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/oak/bik/1607213600.html


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

¡The dreaded decimal point error strikes again!


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Sizzler said:


> This ebay ad is absurd:
> https://cgi.ebay.com/Bridgestone-MB...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item230537ea2a
> 
> He's asking $550 for an MB2 and $138 to ship it! I love his liberal use of exclamation points:
> ...


Yeah, that guy with the '86 MB-2 is a piece of work. That's at least the third time he's listed that thing with no takers. I always take notice of it, because I sold this near-mint '86 MB-2 last year for less than half of his starting bid:








"Others are selling theirs at over $1,200..." If he really believes that, he's got to be wondering what's going wrong with his auctions. I can't understand how people can keep paying the listing fees without dropping their starting bid.

EDIT: ...and I'm happy to say I watch it every time. Glad to learn it must really annoy him to have lots of watchers with no bidders...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

jtmartino said:


> I'm probably 10 mins away myself - too bad I don't have any room in the garage!


And I'm all of eight miles away, have no room in the garage and am trying to save money.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

its a mtb its a khs its a good bike . . . 
http://eugene.craigslist.org/bik/1610305004.html


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

LOL, 

http://www.googlefight.com/index.ph...ing+on+VRC&word2=keeping+your+damn+mouth+shut

Steve


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok, which of you jokers put up an ad saying you are looking for a "couple things" for your MTB, and put up pictures of hundreds of VRC parts? 

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/1618421830.html


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Here's a deal*

Hard to pass on this one.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/1623891289.html


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

proto2000 said:


> Hard to pass on this one.
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/1623891289.html


They come with STEAM! Awesome. And only 100 bucks. Hell I bet he could get $250 if he included a fart.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

proto2000 said:


> Hard to pass on this one.
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/1623891289.html


I need to get red of my steam......

Or was that, learn to spell?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Matt H. said:


> Yeah, that guy with the '86 MB-2 is a piece of work. That's at least the third time he's listed that thing with no takers. I always take notice of it, because I sold this near-mint '86 MB-2 last year for less than half of his starting bid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One was listed here in San Diego. MB-2 all original near mint. $45 dollars. Shot an email to my neighbor who has been looking for a good cheap bike and he got it.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Okay, it's not a bike, but this is AWESOME

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/cto/1600345560.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Mad Max!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

It's a Suzuki WTF?


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

http://charleston.craigslist.org/bik/1625731888.html

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/bik/1623784815.html


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Everyone loves...*

...a nice stiff tail.

http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/1627107787.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

"*PERFECT for a woman"


ugh.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey, it has a reflector on the handlebars and a kickstand! Score!

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/bik/1627335585.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

the pedals are nice too.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Where'd they get their quote?*

http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/1625226193.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Reckon that's the subjective evaluation of the dazed lady with the gloves.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Missed this sucker on CL last night by only a few minutes, went for only $500!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-MERLIN...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3caac687d1


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

This bike sucks.
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/1629273948.html


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Vintage Goodness... really!*

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/bik/1637393448.html

YUM!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Any experience something like this: craigslist ad for a custom, handbuilt frame with breezer dropouts and other cool stuff, posted for a hundred bucks. I call on it and the guy tells me the price was just to generate interest but he actually wants 450$! I say I don't understand why he put 100$ in the add if he wants 450$ and he again says "just trying to generate some interest." What the H. E. double hockey sticks does that mean???

BTW, turned out that he had built the frame, and rather shoddily it sounds. According to him he made the rear triangle too small so it could only fit narrow tires. Really sounds worth the 450$ . . .


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sizzler said:


> Any experience something like this: craigslist ad for a custom, handbuilt frame with breezer dropouts and other cool stuff, posted for a hundred bucks. I call on it and the guy tells me the price was just to generate interest but he actually wants 450$! I say I don't understand why he put 100$ in the add if he wants 450$ and he again says "just trying to generate some interest." What the H. E. double hockey sticks does that mean???
> 
> BTW, turned out that he had built the frame, and rather shoddily it sounds. According to him he made the rear triangle too small so it could only fit narrow tires. Really sounds worth the 450$ . . .


Haha! The guy sounds like an idiot.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Decimal point location error:
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/bik/1640166020.html


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Sizzler said:


> Missed this sucker on CL last night by only a few minutes, went for only $500!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-MERLIN...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3caac687d1


Ah, it sold for just over a grand...


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

lebikerboy said:


> Ah, it sold for just over a grand...


Craigslist has definitely become very competitive. Used to be you could catch things hours or days later. Now it's down to minutes and people trying to out-offer the guy before them.

The irony is that I missed it because I was busy searching ebay for a titanium frame. There was nothing available locally but when I clicked the refresh I found it had been posted about 20 minutes. All it took to miss out on 500 smackers, but I guess that's part of the game!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Funny.....Why wait until they post....

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/1641291597.html


----------



## mudlover71 (May 20, 2006)

I thought you guys might get a chuckle from this   
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/1644166256.html


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

You guys are going to have to get in line behind me for this one:

https://madison.craigslist.org/bik/1647141192.html










It's VRC, and a great way to help save up for that new wheelset I need!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/1656979044.html


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Aemmer said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/1656979044.html


Hilarious! Too bad it was flagged :sad:


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/1659666964.html


----------



## orion_cycles (Dec 1, 2008)

SF Bay area post this morning:
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/1673357528.html

Not mine, but if I had $500 extra bucks it would be


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice outing.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Meh. It didn't sell on eBay. I am sure anyone who should know about it already does.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

orion_cycles said:


> SF Bay area post this morning:
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/1673357528.html
> 
> Not mine, but if I had $500 extra bucks it would be


Nice looking ride, but too early for a hand job. Doesn't seem right to have an old steel Ibis without a hand job.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

You know you want it
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Modern-...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item4a9fded2aa


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Nice looking ride, but too early for a hand job. Doesn't seem right to have an old steel Ibis without a hand job.


It is never too early for a hand job! Maybe if you ask nicely the seller would include one?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Nice looking ride, but too early for a hand job. Doesn't seem right to have an old steel Ibis without a hand job.


I think the handjob came to be in the 90s. But the early classics from the 80s were lacking that "gimmickry" in lieu of the nice seat cluster with the scalloped seat tube and the fillet brazed seat stays. To me the early customs with the Type II forks and LD stems are truly one of the classic norcal classics.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Meh. It didn't sell on eBay. I am sure anyone who should know about it already does.


Hmmm. What was the listing price? A Type II alone would be $450ish. If you could still get one made...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I was actually surprised no one grabbed it. Here's the listing---started at $650 and didn't get anywhere:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...37695&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_9648wt_1026

And I agree about the "hand job." Same goes for the "Moron tubing." Just seems kinda dumb to me.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree about the moron tubing, but the hand job was nicely done so I always considered it more than just a gimmick.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think the handjob came to be in the 90s. But the early classics from the 80s were lacking that "gimmickry" in lieu of the nice seat cluster with the scalloped seat tube and the fillet brazed seat stays. To me the early customs with the Type II forks and LD stems are truly one of the classic norcal classics.


is that your's FB? nice lookin ride


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I just like the way this one looks in the photo, bent fork and all. At least it is cheap, though maybe not much below market for this model...

http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/1679599382.html

"Bike is a full size mens frame,needs light restore , seat cover, but bike is complete everything works- needs tires,tubes,cleanup,tune--- Great project or parts,stright rims that are the quick release type,, 25.00--cash firm please send number with , diamondback bike in e-mail heading please--"


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Yo Eddy...gotta love that fork upgrade *cringe*

http://bend.craigslist.org/bik/1680112146.html


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I was actually surprised no one grabbed it. Here's the listing---started at $650 and didn't get anywhere:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...37695&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_9648wt_1026
> 
> And I agree about the "hand job." Same goes for the "Moron tubing." Just seems kinda dumb to me.


Seller is a total jerk.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Karma's a *****.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think the handjob came to be in the 90s. But the early classics from the 80s were lacking that "gimmickry" in lieu of the nice seat cluster with the scalloped seat tube and the fillet brazed seat stays. To me the early customs with the Type II forks and LD stems are truly one of the classic norcal classics.


Gawd I want that bike.


----------



## blitzrider (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Hershey Racing. Any info?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hershey-Racing-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4ceee27c5c


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

The only info I can provide is that you just brought them to the attention of just about every person who would likely be bidding against you. If they hadn't seen the auction yet, now they have. Not wise. 

Or its your auction, in which case you need to buy a classified.

Considering its your first post, and the locations are both in Loveland, CO, my bet would be on the latter.


----------



## blitzrider (Oct 10, 2009)

*Hershey Racing*

I'm not familiar with Hershey Racing. Any info?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hershey-Racing-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4ceee27c5c


----------



## blitzrider (Oct 10, 2009)

*Just Curious*

No, it's not my auction, the location sparked my interest because it is local to me, and I am just looking for info because I am intrigued by early CNC manufacturers.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh cool. Thanks for the info. I'll bid on that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Oh cool. Thanks for the info. I'll bid on that.


Dibs on the brake pads!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

This thread was never a good idea. Pay for an ad.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

here's a sweet one for you "Old Schoolers"....http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/bik/1700413936.html


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

sfgirlonbike said:


> This thread was never a good idea. Pay for an ad.


Per ECS:

"While the title of this thread may make you think it is "For Outing Stuff", (scroll up and read Mendon's introductory posts), it's was actually supposed to be a thread for the guys who are for/against outing to bang bars, and discuss why each other are wrong.

It also eneded up being a place to "out" ridiculous CL stuff for fun.

Posting a link to a decent vintage bike might get your hand slappped. "

After re-reading MCS' initial posts, I'm assuming this thread is no longer for discussing whether or not "outing stuff" is a-ok, but rather a place to post links to ridiculous CL stuff, as pointed out by ECS. People are not supposed to post cool bikes or good deals - just funny stuff.

But then again, I could be wrong?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

jtmartino said:


> Per ECS:
> 
> "While the title of this thread may make you think it is "For Outing Stuff", (scroll up and read Mendon's introductory posts), it's was actually supposed to be a thread for the guys who are for/against outing to bang bars, and discuss why each other are wrong.
> 
> ...


you are so close, and yet so far away


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

hollister said:


> you are so close, and yet so far away


Care to enlighten?


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

Oracle7775 said:


> You guys are going to have to get in line behind me for this one:
> 
> https://madison.craigslist.org/bik/1647141192.html
> 
> ...


sweet. just needs a pimp-out


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

jtmartino said:


> Yo Eddy...gotta love that fork upgrade *cringe*
> 
> http://bend.craigslist.org/bik/1680112146.html


Amazing that he expects to get $1200 for it and couldn't even be bothered to wash it and take it outside for photos...:madman:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CAMINARGENT-Cam...aultDomain_0&hash=item563ba2a3d4#ht_500wt_948


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Wow
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CAMINARGENT-Cam...aultDomain_0&hash=item563ba2a3d4#ht_500wt_948


Damn that's hot. Glad it went big before I saw it, not feeling too wealthy at the moment.....


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Wow
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CAMINARGENT-Cam...aultDomain_0&hash=item563ba2a3d4#ht_500wt_948


That is real bicycle art, kind of puts the stuff we usually get excited about in perspective. No cracks either (that are mentioned anyway)!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Even if it was cracked and unrideable, that is the kind of thing I would LOVE to hang on my wall. Such an awesome piece of history.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I have to admit, I was pretty tempted by this too:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...542783&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_702wt_1167

Waaay newer, but man, that's a hot frame.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Keith Bontrager's Proto Privateer*

Yes, it is legit. Very nice bike . . . On US eBay but ships worldwide

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8636&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1103wt_1167

pics here:

http://erikmiguel.zenfolio.com/hansing

password: hansing

edit: updated link


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool bike. 

Just curious, what would be the arguement against putting a hit counter on an auction?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I know how much you guys love these. 

Price seems a bit overly optimistic.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-NEW-TREK-95...iewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item255a4be18f


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> I know how much you guys love these.
> 
> Price seems a bit overly optimistic.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-NEW-TREK-95...iewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item255a4be18f


The stuff he pulled off that frame looks pretty nice.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

And, as his stuff tends to be, a$pirationally priced.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

LOL
That bike isn't worth $650 even with all the parts back on.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> And, as his stuff tends to be, a$pirationally priced.


I'm diggin' the $80 grips. Does that seller ever post here? He often has nice stuff...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

haha. some quick math adds up to $3500 for the frame and parts. wonder how much he paid.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

cegrover said:


> Does that seller ever post here?


Judging from the stuff he typically has on offer, I would have to imaging that he is at least aware of our existance.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, he has some REALLY nice stuff for REALLY high prices. I wonder if everyone 'Best Offers' him with a less than 50% of the BIN price and he still comes out ahead?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

And he liberally uses the word, NOS. Sometimes, that's just his own moniker for stuff that he's pulled off of bikes and the bike was clean. I think it's bad form. NOS should be just that. For example:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-MINT-SHIMAN...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item255a00098c

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-VINTAGE-SHI...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2559e2c5a0


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> And he liberally uses the word, NOS. Sometimes, that's just his own moniker for stuff that he's pulled off of bikes and the bike was clean. I think it's bad form. NOS should be just that. For example:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-MINT-SHIMAN...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item255a00098c
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-VINTAGE-SHI...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2559e2c5a0


 Agreed. NOS=New Old Stock=new, never used or assembled preferably with original packaging. Which is very different from "removed from a lightly used "NOSish" bike. What ever "NOSish" means. That post is nowhere near NOS. Unless it stand for Not in Original Shape.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

"I HAVE NO IDEA WHY FINISH IS WORN I GUESS ITS FROM BEING ADJUSTED OVER THE YEARS. "

Wow.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*cool Nishiki...not real clean but not bad*

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/1723348926.html


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Decimal placement issue 

http://maine.craigslist.org/bik/1722836544.html

Steve


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Even if that were a Teesdale built Mt Tam, the price is way off.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

More than double what it is worth. Looks like it is in great shape, but that's more in 'parts bike' territory than 'holy grail' land like he thinks. I'm sure it is a nice ride though......


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

That bike is right up my alley - I'm a fan of the geometry and build, and have been looking for a good deal on one around here for some time now. Too bad that guy won't get $800 for it...


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> Cool bike.
> 
> Just curious, what would be the arguement against putting a hit counter on an auction?


can't think of any, but for me it is just something else to ignore

interesting, Bont is about half way through and going for a decent lick so far


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Whoa momma, she's lost control again....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...04594&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1725wt_1019


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Whoa momma, she's lost control again....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...04594&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1725wt_1019


Nate, not sure if that's the link you meant to post, but yesterday I played Novelty, Ice Age, and Shadowplay for my seven year old, (he's got great taste in music for a kid  )

.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not a member on any music forums, so my eBay excitement got channeled here 

Awesome playlist. I now appreciate what my dad was up to all those years.
If you are into Joy Division and haven't done so already, I highly recommend tracking down the live albums (Les Bains Douches '79 and Preston '80).


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I was born in Preston, incidentally. Who are "JOE DIVISION" anyway?

This just up in Toronto, lightest road bike ever?

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1731078323.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Triple-triangled, fillet brazed, bi-plane forked, internal cable routed goodness
....drrooooool:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-and-r...tDomain_0&hash=item53e1486e4a#ht_13162wt_1126


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

That is certainly proof that what goes around, comes around. Stunningly modern-looking bike for that era. Very, very cool, thanks Nate, never would have seen that otherwise.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Word. I have to admit, it kind of made my afternoon.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Triple-triangled, fillet brazed, bi-plane forked, internal cable routed goodness
> ....drrooooool:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-and-r...tDomain_0&hash=item53e1486e4a#ht_13162wt_1126


I hate you.......


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

please, no legit bikes, the natives get restless.....


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Why the fcuk would you post that...:nono: :madman: :madmax:


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Why the fcuk would you post that...:nono: :madman: :madmax:


Why the fcuk is there an outing thread when outing a nice bike causes people to lose their minds?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> Why the fcuk is there an outing thread when outing a nice bike causes people to lose their minds?


It started out with the best of intentions, explaining why it's an issue for some, and providing a singular thread to hash it out, as opposed to endless individual hijacks that caused all kinds of strife.

It then evolved into a thread where folks could list ridiculous for sale items, and have fun making fun of them.

Unfortunately, some folks seem to think it's for legit outing, since they don't read the whole thing, and get the vibe of it.

This is all part of the general live and let live attitude I try to bring, not that I am without fault of course. Can't have it both ways, (lots of moderation that all agree on, coupled with a wild west mindset) sadly.....


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Mine was a rhetorical question, but thanks for the answer  I don't really have any sympathy for collectors paying collector rates for stuff


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> Mine was a rhetorical question,


I know, but the drift on this particular thread has been bugging me lately, so I figured I'd say something on it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> It started out with the best of intentions, explaining why it's an issue for some, and providing a singular thread to hash it out, as opposed to endless individual hijacks that caused all kinds of strife.
> 
> It then evolved into a thread where folks could list ridiculous for sale items, and have fun making fun of them.
> 
> ...


After reading the whole thing I thought it was rather vague as to OFFICIAL policy on outing ebay auctions.Reading the forum rules and the first paragraph of this thread I do not see how you could arrive at it being forbidden, only just not liked by some. If that is the rule then it should state it as such , not just singing around the issue talking about members feelings on the subject or stating a UNWRITTEN rule. Perhaps I am just thick...........


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

here we go again..


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

Alternatively...why not just delete the thread to begin with. The existence of the thread combined with the multi faceted interpretation as to what it's meant for seems to encourage disappointment, outrage, insults, etc. So why not just delete it entirely? Unless maybe it exists to encourage those types of things?


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

here is a weird one

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=10646917&cat=&lpid=&search=kooka


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/bik/1775583102.html

Thoughts?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Good price - cool bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I hope nobody wanted it. Quick!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Hot damn. Now I know what to pick up from Japan this summer:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200477691134&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Hot damn. Now I know what to pick up from Japan this summer:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200477691134&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 !!! The shop i worked at in the 90's had bought a Superbe Pro gruppo, and parted it out. The seatpost, headset, pedals, and brakes went. The derailleurs sat there in a box for *years*. No one wanted them. Everyone had to have Dura Ace STI. I think we ended up putting the rear der. on a messengers bike and charged him ~$40 for it. The only reason he wanted anything to do with it was the sealed bearing pulleys. ("Sealed bearings" was secret code for "magical" at the time.)

Had I known anyone would pay that much for one in the future ...


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Team Marin Fork*

Anyone interested in a Team Marin rigid fork?

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=11051142&cat=191&lpid=&search=marin


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

*Mid 90's repro Klunker... Anyone got dibs*

..Before I skedaddle on over????

Clickety


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

CdaleTony said:


> ..Before I skedaddle on over????
> 
> Clickety


I think he accidently hit the zero key twice.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I said as much in an email....I might even be interested at $400... But $2500?????


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/1784183172.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

biss-ness said:


> http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/1784183172.html


For $10 a pop, it should include the original product inside the buckets.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> For $10 a pop, it should include the original product inside the buckets.


Used or new kitty litter?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1794832417.html

I used to want one, till i found out they suck. That bag is sweet!


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

*M1000, $1200 you say?*

Photos speak for themselves

What's that photo? Speak up, I'm having problems hearing you....


----------



## fiatjeepdriver (Mar 3, 2006)

saw this and thought of this thread.

Yep, thanks SFG.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

this is not that kind of outing thread. It's more for ridiculous prices on stuff, etc.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/1805479153.html

NICE!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

fiatjeepdriver said:


> saw this and thought of this thread.
> 
> Yep, thanks SFG.


It didn't really help to edit it out...everyone who has replied to this thread ( ie: all the regulars) now have a copy of the ad in thier email ;-) so only the noobs won't be able to see it.:madman:

the system is broken...peeps who are looking know how to search anyway..

which of you are going to buy it?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> It didn't really help to edit it out...everyone who has replied to this thread ( ie: all the regulars) now have a copy of the ad in thier email ;-) so only the noobs won't be able to see it.:madman:
> 
> the system is broken...peeps who are looking know how to search anyway..
> 
> which of you are going to buy it?


Do you really have this garbage going to your inbox?


----------



## slipfitting 2 (Jan 14, 2009)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/1818181051.html
with a little work...


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

This one might be fun going up hills...I especially like the fork, quite innovative ;(

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/bik/1818369768.html


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> This one might be fun going up hills...I especially like the fork, quite innovative ;(
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/bik/1818369768.html


Installing the forks correctly on dept store bikes is apparently a pretty difficult task.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

And he's no bike expert, but he loves questions!

"What were you thinking?"


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/bik/1815238318.html


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Breakup time:

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1818360923.html


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

That person was in love, but still didn't try to charge this much for a Giant XTC...

http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/1769364408.html


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Breakup time:
> 
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1818360923.html


One of the better ones I've seen of late.

Right down to the nudey pics


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sgltrak said:


> Breakup time:
> 
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1818360923.html


Kindofa Hollywood (of MTBR fame) post rip off.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*This one too*

My math is bad but his/hers is worse.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/1832526770.html


----------



## slipfitting 2 (Jan 14, 2009)

maybe she just likes to make change


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

haha. good answer.


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

A bit pedestrian for some but you don't see Alpinestars in my area often. Been watching the price drop for a while. Love the description.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/bik/1831563896.html


----------



## eporter (Nov 12, 2007)

For the purpose of being able to see what was referenced, could you guys start copying some of the text of the CL ad? Most are deleted by now...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

This bike "turns heads". 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-Built-Mo...ps=63&clkid=7170795132793305886#ht_720wt_1017

By that he means it "does something" akin to but different than head turning. 
I can only assume is it sexual. Some nice parts though. Sort of like a glammy hair-band mtb.


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

I believe he means people need to turn their heads away before they vomit.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

yo-Nate-y said:


> This bike "turns heads".
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-Built-Mo...ps=63&clkid=7170795132793305886#ht_720wt_1017
> 
> By that he means it "does something" akin to but different than head turning.
> I can only assume is it sexual. Some nice parts though. Sort of like a glammy hair-band mtb.


isnt that a trek y? its listed as a specialized?


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/bik/1838799726.html
is this a good price or is the bike just garbage?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

_Translated into caveman for your edification:_


> "Oog buy bike for Ogg's woman. She ride once while sun out. Oog no like "front chain mover hand." Oog scrape off "chain mover hand perch" with stone. Frame pipe still good, Oog know this. You buy Oog's classic steel frame. Make one speed."


http://cgi.ebay.com/Bontrager-Frameset-/330448920314


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Unique one of a kind Ritchey. BIN price: $21.99

Own a piece of cycling history.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ritchey-Red-Bicycle-Bike-Frame-Head-Fork-Seat-Post-/370147861172


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> Unique one of a kind Ritchey. BIN price: $21.99
> 
> Own a piece of cycling history.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ritchey-Red-Bicycle-Bike-Frame-Head-Fork-Seat-Post-/370147861172


WTF is that thing?!


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

loggerhead said:


> isnt that a trek y? its listed as a specialized?


Might be worth it for the Paul derailleurs . . .


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

mrjustin007 said:


> Might be worth it for the Paul derailleurs . . .


And the Grafton cranks, and Avid Tri-aligns. Still, not a deal IMHO. Not completely outrageous, but no great deal.

Also kind of fun that it is 'Carbon-Carbon-CNC-Carbon', but of no particular size.  
I love clicking on "Ask seller a question" to say "Wot size izzit?"


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If it had a desirable frame it would be a fine deal. Looks like it is in great shape too.
But yeah...... pass.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Says "VRC" in the auction title so perhaps a regular on this board?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bridgestone-MB-0-Zip-Mavic-Paris-GAO-Dakar-M231-231-VRC-/130409306135?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e5d001817#ht_2922wt_1137

I'm not aware that a Black 36H Gao Dakar hub "came spec'ed on a 1991 Bridgestone MB-0"

Wondering if we will ever see the rest of the parted out Zip - time will tell i guess
("I also have many other Suntour XC Pro stuff coming down the pipeline from my parted out zip.")

Implying that this wheel came off a parted out Zip?!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

klasse said:


> Says "VRC" in the auction title so perhaps a regular on this board?


Yes.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

muddybuddy said:


> Yes.


Yes you are the Seller of that eBay item?

imho, this doesn't look like an honest mistake:nono:


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

btw, threads like this are used on other sites (peachparts.com for example) to make the marketplace safer for all....guys are willing to check out cars for other members, offer feedback, and give genuinely helpful/honest advice. It's not a selfish thing at all.

mendon, good idea to start the thread (in my opinion) even though some regulars may get bummed that they are "outed" for trying to mislead other vintage bike enthusiasts


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

klasse said:


> btw, threads like this are used on other sites (peachparts.com for example) to make the marketplace safer for all....guys are willing to check out cars for other members, offer feedback, and give genuinely helpful/honest advice. It's not a selfish thing at all.
> 
> mendon, good idea to start the thread (in my opinion) even though some regulars may get bummed that they are "outed" for trying to mislead other vintage bike enthusiasts


read the entire thread, then read it again


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

hollister said:


> read the entire thread, then read it again


With all due respect, I think it is too late for that. He *KNOWS!* The operation is compromised. :madman:

I recommend engaging Self Destruct Protocol Alpha. We can reassemble at the bunker in Death Valley. Temporary authority for fixing all VRC prices for North America will temporarily be transferred to Retrobike.uk until the council can convene an emergency session.

Good luck gentlemen, stay close to ground. Enemy agents will be close on our heels!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Jak0zilla said:


> I recommend engaging Self Destruct Protocol Alpha. We can reassemble at the bunker in Death Valley.


I recommend an alternate location. Forcast is *123 *degrees in Death Valley today. Bay area sounds much nicer.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

hollister said:


> read the entire thread, then read it again


done.

and your point is?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You're right. They should be lashed on top of a a greyhound bus and left to the buzzards. What would Jesus do?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> What would Jesus do?


Do you really want to go there?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Okay, instead of Jesus, maybe we should write our senators and convene a special panel and look into this.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Jak0zilla said:


> With all due respect, I think it is too late for that. He *KNOWS!* The operation is compromised. :madman:
> 
> I recommend engaging Self Destruct Protocol Alpha. We can reassemble at the bunker in Death Valley. Temporary authority for fixing all VRC prices for North America will temporarily be transferred to Retrobike.uk until the council can convene an emergency session.
> 
> Good luck gentlemen, stay close to ground. Enemy agents will be close on our heels!


It's not that complicated - it's as simple as someone getting caught in a lie:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7121519#poststop


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

How is that a lie? Did I not answer the question that you asked? If you did not get the answer you wanted, maybe you should more carefully construct your questions. It doesn't take a lawyer to figure that one out.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

muddybuddy (or whatever your name is), the Seller of that wheel (is that you? you didn't answer) got caught in a lie. Pretty simple.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

muddybuddy said:


> How is that a lie? Did I not answer the question that you asked? If you did not get the answer you wanted, maybe you should more carefully construct your questions. It doesn't take a lawyer to figure that one out.


Okay, let's get right to the point: Are you the Seller on this auction falsely claiming that this wheel (black 36H mavic gao dakar hub strung to an M231) came spec'ed on the MB-0?

Simple question, haha


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

klasse said:


> muddybuddy (or whatever your name is), the Seller of that wheel (is that you? you didn't answer) got caught in a lie. Pretty simple.


I thought you were implying that I had lied. I am not the seller and have not lied in this thread. If you are stating that the seller is lying because the black hubs were not originally speced on the zip, I don't know, but I'm sure someone around here does.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

muddybuddy said:


> I thought you were implying that I had lied. I am not the seller and have not lied in this thread. If you are stating that the seller is lying because the black hubs were not originally speced on the zip, I don't know, but I'm sure someone around here does.


Ahhh...well you did say you know the Seller is a member of the forum - so assuming you know who it is?! Anyway, it doesn't look like anyone is going for the BS item description as this is the second time he/she has listed it.

Doubt we'll see 'the rest of the parted out Zip' but time will tell, haha


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

klasse said:


> Ahhh...well you did say you know the Seller is a member of the forum - so assuming you know who it is?! Anyway, it doesn't look like anyone is going for the BS item description as this is the second time he/she has listed it.
> 
> Doubt we'll see 'the rest of the parted out Zip' but time will tell, haha


You got it all figured out don't you.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

muddybuddy said:


> You got it all figured out don't you.


which part?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

klasse said:


> which part?


Exactly.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

muddybuddy said:


> I thought you were implying that I had lied. I am not the seller and have not lied in this thread. If you are stating that the seller is lying because the black hubs were not originally speced on the zip, I don't know, but I'm sure someone around here does.


Here is the spec sheet for the '91 Zip http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1991/pages/bridgestone-1991-36.htm


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

klasse said:


> Here is the spec sheet for the '91 Zip http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1991/pages/bridgestone-1991-36.htm
> 
> for those just tuning into the show, background context is found here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7121519#poststop


Perhaps they just meant the MAVIC hub was speced on the Zip, and not this exact hub. I'm not the seller, but calling someone a liar when you very well may be misunderstanding their description is not too cool...

The person that would care if it was _the perfect_ hub for his Zip restoration would/should know that the black ano one is not the exact spec, anyway... Do your homework and don't believe everything you read.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Perhaps they just meant the MAVIC hub was speced on the Zip, and not this exact hub. I'm not the seller, but calling someone a liar when you very well may be misunderstanding their description is not too cool...
> 
> The person that would care if it was _the perfect_ hub for his Zip restoration would/should know that the black ano one is not the exact spec, anyway... Do your homework and don't believe everything you read.


And in my opinion, it seems like an intentional misrepresentation....so have any of you guys emailed the Seller (VRC buddy of yours?) to remind him/her of the original MB-0 specs?

That would be the cool thing to do....revise the listing

The right/cool thing to do is be honest...:thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I think you should email the seller. You're the one that started it.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I think you should email the seller. You're the one that started it.


I have - have you?

According to muddybuddy, the Seller is indeed a member of this Forum...so assuming the Seller wants to be honest in the listing - we should see a change in the description.

Remember guys/girls, VRC people are supposed to be about passion not money


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I think you should email the seller. You're the one that started it.


Interesting how I'm 'starting something' by providing accurate information...hahaha


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

klasse said:


> Interesting how I'm 'starting something' by providing accurate information...hahaha


anybody have a fly swatter?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

klasse said:


> Interesting how I'm 'starting something' by providing accurate information...hahaha


Whats really interesting is that you post asking if the seller is a regular here when you obviously already know who the seller is. Go F yourself. I'm done.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> anybody have a fly swatter?


funny dude, actually your sig about "killing an error" is appropriate here.....where a regular VRC poster is intentionally misrepresenting an item on ebay. bad call:nono:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

klasse said:


> funny dude, actually your sig about "killing an error" is appropriate here.....where a regular VRC poster is intentionally misrepresenting an item on ebay. bad call:nono:


I don't think it's that big of a deal. There are a few words missing in the sentence and I think the seller's saying the rivendell guys would be interested due to it being a Mavic hub - the hub that the Zip used. Calm down before everybody here puts you on their blocked bidder list. Youre brand new here and already off to an annoying start. Reminds me of someone else. He'll probably be here to defend you shortly.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I don't think it's that big of a deal. There are a few words missing in the sentence and I think the seller's saying the rivendell guys would be interested due to it being a Mavic hub - the hub that the Zip used. Calm down before everybody here puts you on their blocked bidder list. Youre brand new here and already off to an annoying start. Reminds me of someone else. He'll probably be here to defend you shortly.


That wheel wasn't spec'ed on the MB-0, simple as that.

The only reason not to revise the listing is Pride and EGO...the last thing you would like to see is for the "VRC" ebayer to revise the listing and make the description accurate. funny


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

klasse said:


> That wheel wasn't spec'ed on the MB-0, simple as that.
> 
> The only reason not to revise the listing is Pride and EGO...the last thing you would like to see is for the "VRC" ebayer to revise the listing and make the description accurate. funny


I couldn't care less if they change it. Never was one to trust 20 yr old specifics on a random ebay ad. Any Zip fan worth their salt knows that's not a stock Zip wheel.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

klasse said:


> Says "VRC" in the auction title so perhaps a regular on this board?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bridgestone-MB-0-Zip-Mavic-Paris-GAO-Dakar-M231-231-VRC-/130409306135?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e5d001817#ht_2922wt_1137
> 
> ...


Those are nice hubs, I have a NOS set built up with mavic reflex's that I run campy eight speed on, butter smooth!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I couldn't care less if they change it. Never was one to trust 20 yr old specifics on a random ebay ad. Any Zip fan worth their salt knows that's not a stock Zip wheel.


My point is/was simple - the VRC member intentionally misrepresenting the ebay item...and intentionally misrepresenting mountain bike history - truth hurts bruthah but WILL set us free......we hope


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow, everyone needs to go for a ride already.... 

FB's got my feeling on this, nailed down. If it's misrepresented to that level (pretty mild) and the buyer has a Zip they are looking to rebuild, it's the sellers responsibility to determine if it's right for their needs. 

Is that wheel off a Zip? Sounds like no. Is it damn close? Yep. Is that good enough for many? Yep. Is it good enough for someone who is totally anal about having every detail, spot on? No, but then, they'd know it wasn't the one they wanted, and keep on searching. Have we all, inthe learning of a new hobby, made some mistakes? I'm sure, all part of the learning process. Do your research yourself, trusting an ebay listing as gospel, is just plain asking for trouble

My intention was, as Hollister (obliquely) alluded to. It's a discussion of why outing isn't a happy thing around this neighborhood. Can dissenting opinions be aired, of course. Will legit listings that get posted, get pulled out? Yes. Will funny, outrageous ones get left up, cause we all like a good laugh? Yes. Talk about outing. List some really bad ads, it's all good.

Klasse, you seem like a nice, knowledgeable person. Please just step back, and play nicely. We'd love to have you stick around, but grabbing a stick, and running up and down in front of the cages, zipping it along the bars making a racket, whilst screaming LIARS!!!!!! Is likely to piss off the other animals, and make them not want to come out so you can see them


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Wow, everyone needs to go for a ride already....
> 
> FB's got my feeling on this, nailed down. If it's misrepresented to that level (pretty mild) and the buyer has a Zip they are looking to rebuild, it's the sellers responsibility to determine if it's right for their needs.
> 
> ...


Here you can find the original specs on the 1991 Zip http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1991/index.htm

Pretty straightforward...and not a long story.

It is the Seller's duty to accurately represent the item he/she is selling - no BS.

That's how simple it is.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

klasse said:


> It is the Seller's duty to accurately represent the item he/she is selling - no BS.


Trust me, plenty of people agree with this guideline...if you don't that's cool

BUT I'm done discussing it w/you - nice day.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

People make listing errors all the time. Calling them a liar is one way to handle it. Insisting the VRC crew contact the seller implies some sort of responsibility to do so, when there isn't. 

But a better way is to politely point it out to the seller through the eBay "ask a question" function. That's it. If you get no satisfaction to your liking, report it. Haranguing folks, here, only alienates them from all the ruckus. Memories are long, here.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Klasse is my favorite new member. I have been referring to things as "Klassic" as a tribute.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I like the middle part.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Exactly.


Haha! :lol:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> funny dude, actually your sig about "killing an error" is appropriate here.....where a regular VRC poster is intentionally misrepresenting an item on ebay. bad call:nono:


You're assuming it was an intentional misrepresentation.

We all get it wrong sometimes. I'm going to have to add you to my blocked bidder list in case I leave out a minor detail or accidentally get some info wrong. You'll be one of those guys who raises a big stink and fires up a smear campaign and drag my good (well....not that good) name through the mud.

And since its about 'passion' and not the 'money', I won't miss your business.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

First, I'm not defending anyone, just indicating that, you didn't say I was:thumbsup: 

Second. It's a buyer beware world out there, and if you don't approach every private sale that way, you have no one to blame but yourself for the results. 

Simply letting the seller know of the error is cool. Coming on here and swinging a dead cat about it isn't, that's all


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Most people, if you point out an error nicely, respond nicely and actually fix their error to avoid problems. Once I notified a seller of an error in a listing and he pulled the listing. He decided he didn't want to relist the bike and offered it to me at a killer price. I bought and the bike will be displayed here on the list in a few weeks.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Am I the only one that finds quoting yourself even more annoying than someone who refers to himself in the third person?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> You're assuming it was an intentional misrepresentation.
> 
> We all get it wrong sometimes. I'm going to have to add you to my blocked bidder list in case I leave out a minor detail or accidentally get some info wrong. You'll be one of those guys who raises a big stink and fires up a smear campaign and drag my good (well....not that good) name through the mud.
> 
> And since its about 'passion' and not the 'money', I won't miss your business.


eric, it's safe to say that BY THIS TIME - the Seller knows it ain't true

you are right, we all make honest mistakes but once you realize the mistake and don't correct it - that's the point at which it becomes intentional. get it? anyway...


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

btw rumpfy, i remember around 8 years ago when you and I were going back and forth over a fair price for a blue ringle stem that i had listed on eBay..I can't remember what it went out for but you were offering me around $35 then $38 then $41....hahahahha 

last item i bought from you was a (totally useless) black Halson fork - i didn't say anything 2u and i'm sure i left you positive feedback....that was around 5 years ago

no big deals


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Fred Smedley said:


> Those are nice hubs, I have a NOS set built up with mavic reflex's that I run campy eight speed on, butter smooth!


neat - i have a very similar setup but I'm running a Dura Ace rear der w/9 speed ergos


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> First, I'm not defending anyone, just indicating that, you didn't say I was:thumbsup:
> 
> Second. It's a buyer beware world out there, and if you don't approach every private sale that way, you have no one to blame but yourself for the results.
> 
> Simply letting the seller know of the error is cool. Coming on here and swinging a dead cat about it isn't, that's all


thanks for clarifying what is and isn't cool, hahahaha


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha! :lol:


hahahahhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

now go look at this orange WTB w/the post longer than the seat tube and you will be laughing even harder http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=635261

THIS is a fun forum, lol


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

take your meds


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm cool!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

jtmartino said:


> I'm cool!


What he said! Hahahahahaha!!! Lolzomg!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

OMFG - what a liar this seller is. http://cgi.ebay.com/COOK-BROS-RSR-D...Accessories&hash=item4aa3145ffc#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

bushpig said:


> OMFG - what a liar this seller is. http://cgi.ebay.com/COOK-BROS-RSR-D...Accessories&hash=item4aa3145ffc#ht_500wt_1154


I'm gonna have to put that guy on my blocked bidder list. Nothing worse than a liar.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

bushpig said:


> OMFG - what a liar this seller is. http://cgi.ebay.com/COOK-BROS-RSR-D...Accessories&hash=item4aa3145ffc#ht_500wt_1154


I'd recommend that you contact the seller, and give him one warning. If he won't pull the listing we will have no choice but to have a protracted argument about the listing here in the forum. Common decency compels us to act.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

the more things change...the more they stay the same...


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's another LIAR selling mischaracterized MB-0 wheels. I'm sure it's intentional.

Does anyone know this seller?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260636162738&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

scooderdude said:


> Here's another LIAR selling mischaracterized MB-0 wheels. I'm sure it's intentional.
> 
> Does anyone know this seller?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260636162738&_trksid=p2759.l1259


Should we all report the seller for keyword spamming? Maybe Klasse could email him direct - he should have his email address, maybe even his phone number, who knows, maybe they know each other on a one to one basis......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> the more things change...the more they stay the same...


See....we don't pick on only you! (and stop trying to draw attention to yourself, wait your turn).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> hahahahhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now go look at this orange WTB w/the post longer than the seat tube and you will be laughing even harder http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=635261
> 
> THIS is a fun forum, lol


Shows what you know about WTB. Talk about irony.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Klassic.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Klassic.


Haha! (He doesn't like your bike btw.)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah? What's new?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Its no 91 MB-Zipperoni!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Where did klasse go now? We have important work to do with this orfan_miracle seller!! Especially if he knows the guy.

He could be fighting crime elsewhere, I guess.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Where did klasse go now?


He's over in the puppet thread, trying to get me out for a ride


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> He's over in the puppet thread, trying to get me out for a ride


i have a properly specked MB-0 ready to roll for you man, haha


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Shows what you know about WTB. Talk about irony.


oh preach to me Eric...about how much you "know' about bikes..LMAO


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> oh preach to me Eric...about how much you "know' about bikes..LMAO


I know about the ones I own cycle_rider_8.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I know about the ones I own cycle_rider_8.


like the fact that your seat post is LONGER than your seat tube!

hahahahaahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Where did klasse go now? We have important work to do with this orfan_miracle seller!! Especially if he knows the guy.
> 
> He could be fighting crime elsewhere, I guess.


If he's out fighting crime, he needs one of those Hall of Justice killer name like SuperKlasse or somethin' like that.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

klasse said:


> like the fact that your seat post is LONGER than your seat tube!
> 
> hahahahaahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahha


 
The frame size of that red Phoenix is also larger than your IQ
But we're kind enough not to keep bringing that up over and over.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> like the fact that your seat post is LONGER than your seat tube!
> 
> hahahahaahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahha


Hahahaha! I don't know WHAT the fcuk I'm doing!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Shayne said:


> The frame size of that red Phoenix is also larger than your IQ
> But we're kind enough not to keep bringing that up over and over.


ok how long is the seat tube? and the post? hahahahahaa


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Where's Colker when you need him?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Hahahaha! I don't know WHAT the fcuk I'm doing!


making me laugh, that's for sure:thumbsup:

how's that ego doing today, rumpfy? lol


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

there are many ways to fit a bike to a rider, klasse.










But we need to get orfan_mirale guy pronto. Rumor has it you know the guy...


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> there are many ways to fit a bike to a rider, klasse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i see a name and phone number at the bottom of this listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2855&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_6535wt_1137

So maybe it's time for you to put your internet postings into action - call and introduce yourself if you are so inclined..............or don't


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> how's that ego doing today, rumpfy? lol


You're bruising it by making the same joke over and over again.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> You're bruising it by making the same joke over and over again.


So let me ask you this - if you saw me on the trail w/a flat tire and no pump or tube, would you offer to give me a tube and/or let me borrow your bike pump?

okay, i figure i'd have to buy the tube and we would haggle over price, hahahahahah


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I love that this is happening in a sticky


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> So let me ask you this - if you saw me on the trail w/a flat tire and no pump or tube, would you offer to give me a tube and/or let me borrow your bike pump?
> 
> okay, i figure i'd have to buy the tube and we would haggle over price, hahahahahah


I'd give you a tube and loan you the pump no questions asked. Trail etiquette and hounding for parts on eBay are two very different things.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

klasse said:


> well i see a name and phone number at the bottom of this listing: https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...2855&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_6535wt_1137
> 
> So maybe it's time for you to put your internet postings into action - call and introduce yourself if you are so inclined..............or don't


I'd be tempted to buy the "Zip" wheels if he'd throw in some Judith Lieber accessories.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought those were in the original spec. It'd be a crime NOT to include them.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

So witty... .. hee hee haha ahahah lolol. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I'd be tempted to buy the "Zip" wheels


you see zip wheels? i don't


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Zip wheels on eBay
Rare in summertime searches
12 inch Phoenix LOL


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Awesome, here is a good one. Just provide a leaf blower and a steel framed bike and voila! You got yourself a ghetto whizzer! http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/1853475595.html


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

So why does ebay let one person have 3 ebay user ids? How do you block bidders?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

bushpig said:


> Zip wheels on eBay
> Rare in summertime searches
> 12 inch Phoenix LOL


.
a 12" Phoenix with 14" of seatpost showing...a priceless pic.
what's even funnier is that Rumfpy thinks it's the coolest thing since sliced bread

what a trend setter! 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

StanleyButterfly said:


> So why does ebay let one person have 3 ebay user ids? How do you block bidders?


it's basically economics - some say they cater to the buyer and sellers will go where they have the most buyers. (ebay has the most buyers)

here's a lnk to Block Bidder Info: http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/manage_bidders_ov.html#block


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Look!... Even the people who put together WTB's own catalog in 1997 (Pg.12) had it screwed up that same way:


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

halaburt said:


> Look!... Even the people who put together WTB's own catalog in 1997 (Pg.12) had it screwed up that same way:


It looks silly to me to have a seat post longer than the seat tube

but if YOU like it then it's a good bike for YOU

I see that you may have "collected" a few of these frames http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=635261 so perhaps you have an *economic* interest in convincing people that it "looks cool" but again - I dissent

sorry dude, hahahahaha


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I think someone has had too much soda.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> .
> a 12" Phoenix with 14" of seatpost showing...a priceless pic.
> what's even funnier is that Rumfpy thinks it's the coolest thing since sliced bread
> 
> ...


For a good laugh, check this out!!!!!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=252771

Hahahahahahahahaahahaha!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> For a good laugh, check this out!!!!!


Those are so funny. All those bikes should have the seat lowered. About 6 to 8 inches each.

The VRC community has shared community standards about appropriate seat post exposure, and these are all a bit ... risque'. Anything more than the norm is immodest.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*These are hot*

Here's a real winner.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Set-of-vintage-...=270607386775&ps=63&clkid=6958181650262126452

Good luck on your "vintage" parts bud.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. This guy sure is a "dreamer":

http://cgi.ebay.com/SUPER-RARE-1988-SCHWINN-KING-MOUNTAIN-KOM10-26-/280538825036
http://cgi.ebay.com/RETRO-OLD-SCHOOL-1985-MONGOOSE-KOS-26-BMX-ATB-CRUISER-/280538829786 (keyword spamming, has nothing to do with KOS)
http://cgi.ebay.com/EXTREMELY-RARE-1987-SCHWINN-PARAMOUNTAIN-STILL-INTACT-/280538835391
http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-SCHOOL-1984-ROSS-MT-WHITNEY-TIME-CAPSULE-26-BMX-ATB-/280538839377 (more keyword spamming, not a King Sting)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Klasse approved seatpost height.

A big fan of coloured tyres. Othervoicez should ping him a message.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

ish said:


> Wow. This guy sure is a "dreamer":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SUPER-RARE-1988-SCHWINN-KING-MOUNTAIN-KOM10-26-/280538825036
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RETRO-OLD-SCHOOL-1985-MONGOOSE-KOS-26-BMX-ATB-CRUISER-/280538829786 (keyword spamming, has nothing to do with KOS)
> ...


Yeah, those prices are hilarious... Then again, if that clapped out Paramountain gets $3K, mine's officially for sale!


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Klasse approved seatpost height.
> 
> A big fan of coloured tyres. Othervoicez should ping him a message.


Klassic...................


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/bik/1864919255.html

Just in case someone likes purple.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Breezer*

Not mine, I just wish I could afford it now.



> Classic Breezer Mt. Bike 18"
> XTR Components w/ Syncros cranks
> Comes w/ rigid fork & Rock Shox Judy Suspension Fork


http://www.mmba.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=98812


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

Pass
You know what they say about bikes with waaayy too much seat post?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...989083&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_990wt_1137

Those dents are something else - but hey the frame doesn't have any "bends"

LMAO


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

*KLASSIC Bridgestone MB-0*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Bridgestone-MB-0-MB-Zip-Zip-Ritchey-Rivendell-/130414864001?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item1e5d54e681#ht_24580wt_1137

funny people, hahaha 
thanks


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Wasn't sure where to post this, but somebody got a nice set of pedals on their bargain C'dale....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200503740923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Steve


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

For the "No, honest honey, I am trying to scale down the collection!"-file.

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-VINTAGE-MO...29?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories#ht_1510wt_974


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

heres a real nice titaium cannondale for only $650.
It's light because of the state of the art of titanium. SWEEEEET!!!:nono:

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/bik/1853684964.html


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

This is a lot of money for two old white Panaracers...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606277895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## skifastchad (Mar 30, 2004)

I'll out this one, since it has ended. Its not every day you see used brakes going for over 1.5 times the price of new.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALTEK-BRAKE-LEVERS-129-grams-xtr-ultimate-paul-avid-/120608318419


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sideknob said:


> This is a lot of money for two old white Panaracers...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606277895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


NOS factor.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Klein Attitude Comp with just a few "small" dents...http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/bik/1922408997.html


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

ish said:


> Wow. This guy sure is a "dreamer":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SUPER-RARE-1988-SCHWINN-KING-MOUNTAIN-KOM10-26-/280538825036
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RETRO-OLD-SCHOOL-1985-MONGOOSE-KOS-26-BMX-ATB-CRUISER-/280538829786 (keyword spamming, has nothing to do with KOS)
> ...


Yeah those always pop up when I'm searching. You forgot this Sidewinder he tries to imply is a King Sting. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/OLDSCHOOL-BMX-C...8815217?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item41516a9af1
I guess if the price was half of that I might consider it for some of the parts....the rims look good....


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Small dents - laughable!!!*

da'HOOV,

Thanks for the ad posting, "small dents" is a bit of an understatement, see attached picture (since the ad won't last).

Who hated that bike so much they went after it with a ball-peened hammer?

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## chiplikestoridehisbike (Aug 8, 2007)

*Diamondback Welded Carbon Fiber MTB*

http://bham.craigslist.org/bik/1915058208.html

No affiliation. Interesting bike. Don't remember a lot about DBR other than didn't Tomac ride for them? Anyway may be worth parts or nothing at all.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

chiplikestoridehisbike said:


> http://bham.craigslist.org/bik/1915058208.html
> 
> No affiliation. Interesting bike. Don't remember a lot about DBR other than didn't Tomac ride for them? Anyway may be worth parts or nothing at all.


This one borders on (doubt many of the locals want a DB WCF frame...) what this thread was set up for, to point out pie in the sky listings, people who have a better sense of humor, than bike knowledge, etc.

What it's not, is a source to list bikes folks might actually be interested in.

Just thought I'd say this again, since most never seem to read the whole thread prior to posting some Cunningham seen in their local CL for $50.....:skep:


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> since most never seem to read the whole thread prior to posting some Cunningham seen in their local CL for $50.....:skep:


Those links may be PM'ed to me of course.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

NO WAY in "H" "E" double hockey sticks that this thing weighs 21 lbs as built:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350390009358

otherwise nice.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

chiplikestoridehisbike said:


> http://bham.craigslist.org/bik/1915058208.html
> 
> No affiliation. Interesting bike. Don't remember a lot about DBR other than didn't Tomac ride for them? Anyway may be worth parts or nothing at all.


I don't think Tomac ever rode for DBR, but some other pretty big names did in the early/mid 90s. They had some interesting bikes for a while:

1993-95 Axis TT - Sandvik-made titanium hardtails
1995-97 WCF - "Welded" Carbon Fiber
1996 Axis - Prestige frame - one-year only
1996-97 Zetec Pro and '98 Team Issue - Easton Program Elite hardtails
1997 V-Link Pro - carbon fiber full suspension (survived in '98 as V6 Team)
1998 V8 and '99 XR8 - 3" travel full suspension at about 25 pounds

Basically, they were a mass producer doing some cool things at the top of their range and, for quite some time, running a pretty good race team. All that pretty much stopped when they got bought out around 1999-2000.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Seriously, does Craig need a post every 2 posts to remind people of what this thread is for? (Sorry, cegrover, I'm not talking about you but I'm too lazy to quote the post above yours. )


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry - I guess I didn't think that nitpicking something like that was over the line - I found it to be a pretty funny bogus weight claim.

FATs on ebay are certainly not something that are rare (1/day shows up I'd guess) so I wasn't really concerned about "outing" somebody's find.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

"jump" on this one quick.... http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/1933868185.html


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1538127640.html


Have you contacted Henry James about your decal wants?

-Schmitty-


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I even like 3DV, and this thing makes me want to put a gun to it's headtube, just to stop the pain....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-MERLIN-...ain_Bikes&hash=item1c1559ec78#ht_23943wt_1097


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That Merlin makes my head spin.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jeff said:


> That Merlin makes my head spin.


....and my stomach churnrft:


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Does this count for VRC?









Hopefully they'll be worn by someone not quite so vintage.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Oh my...*

https://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-KLEIN-M...7669302?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4cf1687536

Here's a preview:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Lots of custom work! Apparently that means cheap tires and "a Shimano 8=speed V-Brake System". Firm on price!

http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/1943475509.html

Ad quote:
"This bike if truly one of a kind....i found it about a year and a half ago and it was in not so good a shape, just not taken care of. I have cleaned it up and put a ton of work into it. I bought it for 300.00 and it is 700.00 new. I have put new tires (Nimbus ES26x1.50) on it as well as a Shimano 8=speed V-Brake System on the bike. Each costing roughly 70.00 on each side. This is a hybrid bike that does wonderful on streets or trails, and is perfect for biking around campus or doing long runs with friends. I usually take it out on 40-50mi runs and have never had any problems with it at all! this bike is a steal at this price and for what has been put on it. Serious inquiries only please! Firm on the price thanks!!"


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

$550!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> $550!


Apparently it has appreciated since it was new.


----------



## redcon1 (May 9, 2008)

Here is a Mountain Goat in the York, PA area. I'm pretty sure this is the guy that lists a ton of bikes and is actually closer to Baltimore.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Why does that bike have a front derailluer?


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

redcon1 said:



> Here is a Mountain Goat in the York, PA area. I'm pretty sure this is the guy that lists a ton of bikes and is actually closer to Baltimore.
> 
> You do understand this thread is for 'outing' silly and outrageously priced bikes correct? Someone, somewhere is cursing your name.


----------



## redcon1 (May 9, 2008)

Linoleum said:


> You do understand this thread is for 'outing' silly and outrageously priced bikes correct? Someone, somewhere is cursing your name.


I just assumed that asking for 'best offer' means that he is looking for an outrageous price.:thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

That Goat was listed on Ebay recently with a $400 starting bid and didn't sell.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Linoleum said:


> redcon1 said:
> 
> 
> > You do understand this thread is for 'outing' silly and outrageously priced bikes correct? Someone, somewhere is cursing your name.
> ...


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> Linoleum said:
> 
> 
> > one mans silly is another mans normal etc. etc. etc.  ...it's impossible to set hard guidelines on a thread like this....I think it's silly to ban "outings" at all....curse away
> ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a skateboard that was once owned by a guy that knew Robert Goulet! HAHAHAHA! That is freaking hilarious.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

John Voight, the actor, or Jon Voight, the dentist?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

We need a pencil with teeth imprints to be sure


----------



## csuder99 (Aug 21, 2007)

Here ! It's all 'origonal' !

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1945733825.html

How much were these new back in the day .... ?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

csuder99 said:


> Here ! It's all 'origonal' !
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1945733825.html
> 
> How much were these new back in the day .... ?


I believe thats a 92, base model Stumpjumper (I had the 91 model). They were the $700 price point bike if I remember right. They've gone up in value!


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> That Goat was listed on Ebay recently with a $400 starting bid and didn't sell.


That Goat has been listed many times on eBay recently and is there again. I actually thought about posting it here because of the many ridiculous assertions in his ad (about it being hand-brazed by Jeff Lindsay, when it's clearly a welded bike, about it being the first Goat ever produced, about the one piece bar-stem combo when you can easily see the pinch bolts holding the bar in the stem, etc.). It's not a terrible price, but there are so many outright lies in the ad it does seem to qualify for this space.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CUSTOM-KLEIN-MAN...7669302?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4cf1687536

Keeps getting reposted and kills me every time, what a butcher job. There are a lot of parts I used to drool over!

KIN


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/VINTAGE-KHS-MOUN...2382264?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2c574023b8

Sorry, just having one of those nights!

"HERES AN OLD KHS ALUMINUM, 17 INCH, MOUNTAIN BIKE FRAME FROM THE 90'S. IT HAS BEEN DENTED AND HAD HOLES DRILLED IN IT. MY BUDDY WORKED AT THE KHS FACTORY, AND IN ORDER FOR THE WORKERS TO GET A FREE BIKE, THEY HAD TO TAKE A HAMMER AND DENT IT. THAT WAY IT COULD NEVER BE SOLD AS A NEW BIKE. OTHER THAN THE LOOKS OF THE DAMAGE, IT RIDES GREAT, SUPER LIGHT BIKE. "


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

KINBOY said:


> Sorry, just having one of those nights!


In the condition, ebay states: _The item may have some signs of cosmetic wear, but is fully operational and functions as intended._

Now I can't figure out if this ad should be considered fraudulent or not. Initially, it seems that this frame has more than cosmetic wear and is not functional nor can function as intended. There is now way you can safely ride this. OTOH, the only reason the bike left the factory is because of the dent so it might be "as intended".

Me thinks the seller would get more money bringing it to the bringing the frame to the recycling center at 81 cents/lb and selling the bottle rack alone.

Oh, that Klein, he calls it a "head turner", we think of it as a "head shaker" :bluefrown:


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

http://saltlakecity.craigslist.org/bik/1951845493.html

I'd heard Gary sold out, but not this cheap. At least the pedals are long lasting.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

*klein custom paint!*

Click
I probably missed it already


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

$7k starting, zero feedback, and one crap-o-rific photo?


Nice.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Oh, dear...*

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/1963968502.html

Expensive guitar fodder?


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

rocky mountain cirrus for the low, low price of $2k:

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/bik/1974607536.html


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

Look at this one ...

A legend in his own mind.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Modern-...7005024?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4aa4797c60


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Looks pretty original S-Works FSR.... sans the tires.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/bik/1971356633.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

this thread should probably just be nixed.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170546152030&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Rock-Shox-Mag-21...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35ac95388b

Loved them that much then.....not Now!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/2004136849.html

Whisper quiet for zen-like experience on the trail.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Here ya go, a carbon frame that has been thrashed by a 320 pound guy who would rather be buried with it than barter. Just $4500
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2003021229.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Not a very tall 320 lb guy to boot.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

_...but it has _

marazuki front and fox back suspention


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

rudymexico said:


> _...but it has _
> 
> marazuki front and fox back suspention


"serius."


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Grafton brakes on Ebay 290488528729
are they worth this much in used condition?
Chris


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

fat tire trader said:


> Grafton brakes on Ebay 290488528729
> are they worth this much in used condition?
> Chris


No they are not worth anywhere near that much but that doesn't seem to stop people from paying that much.

By the way, this thread is not literally for outing. It is intended for entertainment purposes. The idea is to highlight the more ridiculous items you come across on ebay and CL.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> By the way, this thread is not literally for outing. It is intended for entertainment purposes. The idea is to highlight the more ridiculous items you come across on ebay and CL.


Thanks for pointing this out. I figured I'd post this again, since it seems so many stop by this thread, and don't get that point. Perhaps it's gotten big, so they just skip to the last page.

So, to put it right up front again, here it is....

The Official outing thread, Craigslist, eBay etc
So the VRC has some odd feelings about outing of articles found on eBay (not as much) Craigslist (quite a bit) and various other venues of purchase.

Some feel it's no big deal, ever, others feel it should never be done, while yet still others think it's fine, with certain parameters met, like not in my backyard, only if no one would want it anyway, it's fine cause it's so obscenely overpriced it's good for a laugh, etc.

This thread is offered as education for the newb, solace for the member who just got strung up about it, and in general, a place to hash it out, pretty much unrestricted. Not gonna change anything, but we VRCer's do like to go on and on about the same thing, forever, must be all our time spent with steel wool and lacquer thinner Other sites feel that this practice is AOK, but this place is a bit different. I took over as mod, and the rule was in place. I keep it up, since it makes a number of folks feel like their sacred hunting grounds have a protector of sorts.

Discuss, keep a modicum of decency, and have at it.

The official word can be found here amongst all the rules and guidelines: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521682

For those too lazy to read that much, a direct thread link to a good discussion of it is here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521682

That one is old though, so we'd better rehash it some more


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I think there was a conversion error somewhere in there:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wellgo-WR-1-All...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c14cdc3bf


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

jtmartino said:


> I think there was a conversion error somewhere in there:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wellgo-WR-1-All...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c14cdc3bf


Since they're pink maybe it's a fundraiser for breast cancer research? Hopefully it's tax deductible!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Free shipping!


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

*For $10 k they could*

Put the fork on right


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*Control Tech eBay Score*

I'm still a bit shocked by this.

Am I the only one with a 1" threadless setup (well, I'll have one soon when Mr. Igleheart gets around to my project), or are these just not vintage (and not quill) enough to be sought after?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140473950557

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140473950693

either way, 2 nice stems delivered for $16, I'll take it.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

This looks perfectly safe.
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/2048715382.html


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> This looks perfectly safe.
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/2048715382.html


Screw the kids, make $20 a pop running drunks home from the bar :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> This looks perfectly safe.
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/2048715382.html


Looks like they quadrupled the weight of that Burley.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Screw the kids, make $20 a pop running drunks home from the bar :thumbsup:


More like, lock the drunks heads and hands into that thing in the village square until they sober up. It looks positively medieval.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=13229819&cat=645&lpid=1&search=


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Did you guys know you can drill holes in your frame without weakening the structure?
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2067495101.html


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

sandmangts said:


> Did you guys know you can drill holes in your frame without weakening the structure?
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2067495101.html


Sure by reducing the amount of material by 50% you increase the strength of the structure 60% of the time all the time.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Another gem that has appreciated with time.

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/2078038530.html

And it's been ridden hard by someone twice the weight it was meant to take!!!


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> Another gem that has appreciated with time.
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/2078038530.html
> 
> And it's been ridden hard by someone twice the weight it was meant to take!!!


Marazuki?

Speling iz hard.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

fatchanceti said:


> Marazuki?
> 
> Speling iz hard.


He was asking $5000. No joke.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

sheesh, tough crowd!
Give the guy a break, OBVIOUSLY he forgot the decimal point...
$50.00 now reduced to $29.95
Or I can only hope.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

San Diego is bringing it lately. At first I really thought this was a misplaced decimal point but he quite clearly writes out the price in the ad.

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2078998461.html

Complete delusion.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> San Diego is bringing it lately. At first I really thought this was a misplaced decimal point but he quite clearly writes out the price in the ad.
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2078998461.html
> 
> Complete delusion.


I saw that one too and had a good laugh. Certainly a nice bike but c'mon. San Diego is the worst for over-estimating value. There is a Parkpre listed here for $1000, seller claims the frame is titanium coated. And the tubes are "tang"
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2076836595.html


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*More bad math*

This is the CL ad:

Mtb Fork Spinner Grind Brand New 26 - $80 (santa cruz)
________________________________________
Date: 2010-11-26, 10:06AM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
________________________________________

Bought this and it didnt fit. 1 1/8"x210mm threadless. If this ad is still up then it is still for sale. 760.213.1472. Here are the specs, 
http://www.dinodirect.com/suspension-fork-spinner-grind1.html 
•	it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2080334105

After checking the link, the fork is 43 bucks....MORON.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

"There is a stress crack on top and bottom of the left side of the headtube. Otherwise this piece is in good shape and rideable as is. "

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Gary-Fisher-21-speed-Mountain-Bike-Bicycle-26-/150524599746

I might sit on it for a moment. Perhaps if the ground were muddy. Ride it? Nah. I don't think I would, thank you. 

I wonder what the seller might consider to be an unacceptable level of damage to a frame.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

didn't fit either!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> "There is a stress crack on top and bottom of the left side of the headtube. Otherwise this piece is in good shape and rideable as is. "
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Gary-Fisher-21-speed-Mountain-Bike-Bicycle-26-/150524599746
> 
> ...


Oh, those cracks are no problem. It will only be bad when they meet in the middle!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Jak0zilla said:


> "There is a stress crack on top and bottom of the left side of the headtube. Otherwise this piece is in good shape and rideable as is. "
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Gary-Fisher-21-speed-Mountain-Bike-Bicycle-26-/150524599746
> 
> ...


If you look at their other auctions, they have a VINTAGE WESTERN FLYER tube for only $10 BIN


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Gather round, and hear the story of Faxson. The early day he produce the wheel in back yard in CaliforniaWest. Now today many person feel the zeal of Circus Monkey. 

https://cgi.ebay.com/Circus-Monkey-V2-CNC-Rim-Brake-SET-F-R-Anodizin-Orange-/220700305997










I don't know about all of you, but I _NEVER_ hesitate the shock field. That's how I roll.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL, that's the best post I've seen in a long time.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

nice 
I love translation robots. those are pretty cool looking brakes too!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Whoa:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Colnago-Fu...s=63&clkid=5375570067836734677#ht_2548wt_1012


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Whoa:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Colnago-Fu...s=63&clkid=5375570067836734677#ht_2548wt_1012


Dang you outed my score I could have had it for 3,750 now it's going to go through the roof!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Whoa:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Colnago-Fu...s=63&clkid=5375570067836734677#ht_2548wt_1012


That one sold but there's another one up for sale at a much better price 
http://cgi.ebay.com/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160510112118


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

At least he's open to offers. Yeeesh.


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

May or may not be a good deal, but I know some people crave the purple stuff. Machine Tech hubs on 217's.


















https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2073219596.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Psst----we only 'out' silly stuff here. I guess those hubs could qualify for some.....


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, that rim/hub color combo is so anti-fashionable it's silly!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> That one sold but there's another one up for sale at a much better price


The ad states: Also included is a new chrome Colnago Precisa straight blade road fork (not pictured).

You know, you'd think if someone is going to drop 50 grand on a bike and it comes with a fork, you could at least spend the extra 35 cents to included a picture of said fork.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The super rich don't trifle with such matters!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Whoa:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Colnago-Fu...s=63&clkid=5375570067836734677#ht_2548wt_1012


that is the product of a weird synergy of overlapping subcultures. Fixie, underground art, and high fashion.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Indeed. And an overlap with deep pockets. $50k is crazy....
But I know lots of cats in Japan who would spring $5k for it though.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Indeed. And an overlap with deep pockets. $50k is crazy....
> But I know lots of cats in Japan who would spring $5k for it though.


Yeah, $50k is nuts but I am unsurprised by the one pulling $4k.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Ha! Did anybody here make an offer of $600? That would be funny.

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&item=160510112118


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Mine was $6.79.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

*Smile*

Low production run.....
May be a keeper. 
Unique front end....

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/2127928877.html


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I rarely post in this thread but all the sudden I am back to back posts.

After reading this ebay add, I wanted to smack this guy on the side of the head for acting so stupid:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180605340475&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Whats up with that?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Aemmer said:


> I rarely post in this thread but all the sudden I am back to back posts.
> 
> After reading this ebay add, I wanted to smack this guy on the side of the head for acting so stupid:
> 
> ...


but it's made of nutonium!


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> but it's made of nutonium!


And it's a Spacialized. Does that mean you can fit more stuff on the rack?

Seriously, though, I always dig seeing decent bikes (or lame bikes, for that matter) turned into practical transportation. Aside from the saddle nose being aimed at the bottom bracket, there's nothing too egrigious (and, more importantly, irreversable) about that one. For me, it's not in the same category as grinding the braze-ons off a Colnago Mexico to turn it into a fixed-gear freestyler.

I think the guys at the LBS wince at my totally Fredded-up 95 Bizango, but it's a pretty handy daily driver!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I was amused as I read, but when I got to "BONNTRIGGER" I had to literally wipe spit off my screen.....:lol: 

Impressive that one can sound so illiterate, with the words right in front of him. I fear for America. :skep:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh lord. Preserved for posterity:

"Large (21) Specialized Ritchey nutonium. Complete with :Ritchey "triple-wall" rims.Michelin Tubless tires Almost new! 7 "CATS EYES" lights, all sides of the bike are lit up with cats-eyes. Flashing mode, pulse ,6 modes all together Has GEL seat by "LOOKIN". Has CATS-EYES speedometer-odometer-timer-clock(wireless), Has ERGONOMIC GRIPS, tire pump, bottle cage,2-point mounted alloy luggage rack,PROFILE DESIGN -ULTRA FR bars, BONNTRIGGER cushioned bar-ends(FULL_SIZE) Alloy ALE (Italiam) cages & lastly a Mickey mouse bell (oldschool). Bike wants for nothing has Deore shifters & brakes even comes with a nice tool pouch. This bike is tough,you wont be able to brake it! Perfect urban bike."


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

How the hell did he manage to spell 'ergonomic' right.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

"This bike is tough,you wont be able to brake it! "

Classic line.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

must be a fixie


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

MB1: http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/2145474504.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

not that kind of outing but thanks!


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

This thread is a little bit like an open manhole for anyone not steeped in the arcane ways of VRC.... "OK, remember, don't actually post anything that matches the title of the thread."


----------



## godbout.t (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG

http://cgi.ebay.com/High-Intensity-...20712279179?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item33637a1c8b


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

ong said:


> This thread is a little bit like an open manhole for anyone not steeped in the arcane ways of VRC.... "OK, remember, don't actually post anything that matches the title of the thread."


For folks who aren't in the habit of opening a thread, and reading from the top, yes, that's true.

Kinda like a booby trap for exposing poor reading habits


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

poor reading habits my azz...who's gonna read 46 pages?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

whatever!

anyone who thinks that a sticky called "The Official outing thread, Craigslist, eBay etc" is an, um, _official_ thread for _outing_ things on craigs or eBay *MUST* be completely ignorant.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

godbout.t said:


> OMG


Anyone know how a bike like this works out? Handling, cornering, etc? Interesting idea.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

after all, its not like it was explained in the very first post..


----------



## ephsea (Feb 22, 2010)

*paradigm canti's*

nice clean set (2 pair) just listed on the 'bay - good price.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to read a few neighboring posts to get it...not all 10 pages. However, there are others that post and run.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Yours for only $450! Yikes...


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Trek 930....For Real??!!*

I know a few of us around here have a little soft spot for Treks but ...

At least 15% goes to the homeless.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-Single-Track-930-Bicycle-CroMo-hardtail-ATB-19-5-/250766114285?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3a62d33ded#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

hegstad1 said:


> I know a few of us around have a little soft spot for Treks but ...


Shyte, $2K? That's a "steel"


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

hegstad1 said:


> I know a few of us around here have a little soft spot for Treks but ...
> 
> At least 15% goes to the homeless.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-Single-Track-930-Bicycle-CroMo-hardtail-ATB-19-5-/250766114285?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3a62d33ded#ht_500wt_1156


Photo looks just like this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/19-5-Trek-Singl...=250766114285&ps=63&clkid=6762560245017380938


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

either one of them is a scam or somebody is a picture thief.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

if you can't sell it for 199, you should definitely relist it for 2000.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-Single-Tra...5625299?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3a62cbc7d3

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-Single-Tra...6114285?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3a62d33ded


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Man, you guys screwed me! I was waiting to snipe that, now everybody knows.....


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Dreaming in Reno;http://reno.craigslist.org/bik/2189683224.html


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> Dreaming in Reno;http://reno.craigslist.org/bik/2189683224.html


Poor thing. I wanna take it home and give it some chicken soup. Whoever put the DWI bar set up on it should be shot......


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

The Brooks saddle is a nice touch. Bam.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*But why?*

A lot invested in a low end frame

http://boise.craigslist.org/bik/2202337855.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

"Restored Bridgestone Mountain Bike with many authentic period and high-end parts. 19" or size Large. You will not find one like this. I built this myself from a stock MB-5 frame (I have the original rigid fork too, primed with no enamel.) Sandblasted this down to raw steel and primed and enameled the frame, created and applied the wet-release decals and then shot with automotive clear coat. It has a similar paint job to an MB-1 or Zip but these welds ain't gonna snap someday. I purposely did not make it identical to an MB-1 though I could have, it would not have been authentic."​
You'll also have to at least add some lugs to make it appear more similar to a MB-1, never mind the Ritchey Logic prestige tubing and forks, extra weight or that the zip wasn't made in 1992. :madmax:

Yeah, a lot of work for a low end frame. Now, before we get into a heated debate about how low end blah blah blah elitist blah blah...it was low end for Bridgestone not for the world.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

The rebuilt fork likely leaks and holds no air. Just sayin.....


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

At least it's authentic. Says so right there on the top tube.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Fred Smedley said:


> A lot invested in a low end frame
> 
> http://boise.craigslist.org/bik/2202337855.html


 Well written ad, nice pictures, the seller doesn't appear to be hiding anything. Agreed, he could certainly have chosen a frame a bit higher on the food chain but he did do a very nice job. And really, for the the average person who just wants a nice "vintage" bike, how much better would an MB1, 2,3,or 4 have been ?.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> A lot invested in a low end frame
> 
> http://boise.craigslist.org/bik/2202337855.html


I am about 99% sure I sold that guy several of those parts.


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

Vintage and RARE!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GP-Cycl...4475425?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2eb32b9ca1


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Holy $#!+ Thats $175 per wheel?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...v97jKJA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> Holy $#!+ Thats $175 per wheel?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...v97jKJA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


I see you're still Mr. Brakes.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-XT-Sattelrohr-Schnellspanner-/300513691150#ht_1590wt_1139

Nice NOS at an OK price.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> I see you're still Mr. Brakes.


Can't help it, its an affliction. Funny thing is I have a bunch of the CNC/boutique brakes in storage containers, but all my ridable bikes have Shimano or Suntour.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-XT-Sattelrohr-Schnellspanner-/300513691150#ht_1590wt_1139
> 
> Nice NOS at an OK price.


...and a really long seller name. Glad I don't have to type that every time I log in.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Hipsters unite!

http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/2216578356.html


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

cegrover said:


> Hipsters unite!


auction?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

hollister said:


> auction?


Yeah...I don't get it, either! I like the quote below:

"Upon receiving a full price offer, I will include a front brake and a set of tires."


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I hope he also includes the rusty chain.

https://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/jaBadger/IMAG0357.jpg


----------



## Straightbarjay (Feb 10, 2011)

*Army Violation??*

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/bik/2214288109.html


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> I hope he also includes the rusty chain.
> 
> https://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/jaBadger/IMAG0357.jpg


That'll make you a legit vintage hipster not just a retro one.


----------



## Straightbarjay (Feb 10, 2011)

*Duh, its a porsche!!*

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/bik/2215910514.html


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2222453339.html

Exactly as Grant designed it!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Entrenador said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2222453339.html
> 
> Exactly as Grant designed it!


HaHa, I was just looking at that about 30 seconds ago, laughing out loud at the price


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been looking for some Super B Pro pedals ...


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I have been looking for some Super B Pro pedals ...


Cool! You can just part the rest...


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2223348505.html

Bianchi Osprey Mountain Bike - $450
8-speed, 19 1/2" frame, rear rack, speedometer, steel frame1997, hardly ridden- this bike is like brand new!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

A $100 dollar humper? An ad like this on craigslist may get some "interesting" calls.
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2224741686.html


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> A $100 dollar humper? An ad like this on craigslist may get some "interesting" calls.
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2224741686.html


2006, absolutely.....:skep:


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Your fork has a boner.


----------



## mpab111 (Feb 27, 2011)

proto2000 said:


> Your fork has a boner.


Not sure what a boner is, but yes it's had a few scrapes. Like I said, the parts are what's for sale, and frame is free for local collection buyers!


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Klein $300

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/bik/22110132683.html


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mpab111 said:


> Not sure what a boner is


They have pills for that kinda problem.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

400!!
You know you want it. Throw on some tassels and a basket...

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/2240195076.html


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

so I guess this isn't actually an outing thread since my post was deleted?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its more of a 'ha ha' tongue in cheek kinda outting thread.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

airwreck said:


> so I guess this isn't actually an outing thread since my post was deleted?


:winker:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

airwreck said:


> so I guess this isn't actually an outing thread since my post was deleted?


yeah ,,,it's ok to out until you post something someones looking for. No Ritcheys, Fats, Cunninghams etc. Like no one who's looking knows how to search  Pretty lame and likely to stay that way.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

so where is Pukalani anyhow?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> Like no one who's looking knows how to search





da'HOOV said:


> so where is Pukalani anyhow?


...

way to prove the point. why reward the lazy


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> yeah ,,,it's ok to out until you post something someones looking for.


If one were to actually read the several opening posts on this thread, it would become immediately apparent that it isn't a place TO out stuff, as well as the whole schtick on why this particular dusty little corner of the interwebs, doesn't take well to it.

Carry on.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/2243379527.html

Yikes!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Linoleum said:


> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/2243379527.html
> 
> Yikes!


That's worth it for the Dirt Mt terrain tires alone!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

It's baaaack and, apparently, it got about 50% 'better' than the last time it was unsuccessfully listed.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250782581481&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

FYI to those wondering about this thread: This post falls into the "ridiculously priced" and "been on Ebay for more than a year" categories, so it's not exactly a true outing.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

cegrover said:


> It's baaaack and, apparently, it got about 50% 'better' than the last time it was unsuccessfully listed.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250782581481&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> FYI to those wondering about this thread: This post falls into the "ridiculously priced" and "been on Ebay for more than a year" categories, so it's not exactly a true outing.


Is that a Slawta paint job? looks very similar to a Land Shark I had a while back.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

*This guy looks like a good person to deal with*

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/bik/2246851046.html


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Free shipping!
http://cgi.ebay.com/SRAM-TruVativ-N...Accessories&hash=item1c1739b242#ht_1180wt_903


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sizzler said:


> Free shipping!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SRAM-TruVativ-N...Accessories&hash=item1c1739b242#ht_1180wt_903


Same seller:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Shimano-105...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b701ccf8


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I was saving up to buy a house, but I might just by a couple cranksets instead.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Guy's obviously using his currency converter in the wrong direction or moving the decimal too many places to the right.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

I really, really wish someone would buy that stupid, hideous, red not-a-Ritchey that has been faithfully reposted every week for the last year:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ritchey-Red-Bic...370147861172?pt=BMX_Bikes&hash=item562e8822b4

Maybe we can take up a pool to buy it and have it shipped directly to a recycling yard.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

http://neworleans.craigslist.org/reb/2258283979.html

Surely the illuminati have hired someone to steal the street sign by now


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

That is obviously a very rare piece from Tom's abstract period. It is almost certainly worth an incalculable amount to a collector.



ong said:


> I really, really wish someone would buy that stupid, hideous, red not-a-Ritchey that has been faithfully reposted every week for the last year:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ritchey-Red-Bic...370147861172?pt=BMX_Bikes&hash=item562e8822b4
> 
> Maybe we can take up a pool to buy it and have it shipped directly to a recycling yard.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Either this is supposed to be a Texas Longhorn or it's trying to take flight.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bik/2280701242.html


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

delete


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

So kleins are worth more with rare paint and big dents?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Klein-A...2776728?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3cb6ac3498


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

asa572 said:


> So kleins are worth more with rare paint and big dents?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Klein-A...2776728?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3cb6ac3498


with rare paint absolutely... ebay has shown that time and time again... with a big dent, perhaps not...

truth be told, i put an outrageous number on the bike (and hint... best offer) to see what people would offer.. for a certain price i will sell it, otherwise it is a keeper. i am more into steel bikes and have the opportunity to buy a massive collection of old italian road bikes , english cruisers and a few early and rare mtbs... i thought it better to sell some stuff rather than take as much money out of the bank. that said, i am happy to keep a 'rare paint and big dent{ed}' bike, a certain price is just my tipping / selling point on it (again , i realize the BIY is rediculous thus the best offer portion)


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Likely not a good deal http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/2314363800.html


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I had one of those, and I don't have a bike in my garage that I'd trade for another.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> Likely not a good deal http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/2314363800.html


So, the guy wants to trade his wife for one of these? Sounds like a serious lifestyle change.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2321750789.html

TREK 9000 - $450


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

rudymexico said:


> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2321750789.html
> 
> TREK 9000 - $450


Wow, those "top of the line" LX parts make that an attractive package.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/2310449058.html


----------



## eporter (Nov 12, 2007)

"GIANT SIZE TRICYCLE FOR SALE - $299 (MSP)
Date: 2011-04-07, 8:02AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

This trike will hold up to 400 lbs of wt and is for kids and adults over 4"10 up to 6" 5..
Ideal for exercise.
New they cost over $400.00
I have 2 of these trikes 1 purple and 1 red
call Bruce seven 63 438 0356
or email me at CL "

Hmmm... buy both and have a race?


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

eporter said:


> "GIANT SIZE TRICYCLE FOR SALE - $299 (MSP)
> Date: 2011-04-07, 8:02AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> ...


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/bik/2326433651.html


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Something doesn't add up...

http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/2335172985.html

GIANT ATX 850 mountain bike for sale $250 firm - new tire on front new tubes on both wheels. Great bike. 615 500 7908 please don't text - no response for emails either - thanks for looking

Location: Nashville 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

ProFlex Animal Mountain Bike - $1500

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/bik/2337620843.html


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

this Ritcheys been up about a week, I figure its fair game..besides it's in Canada

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/2346102539.html


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

http://rmn.craigslist.org/bik/2355745285.html


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

GDubT said:


> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/bik/2326433651.html


Screw the trike, At a mere $250 each I'd like a couple of "smoolers".


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/EARLY-BRIDGESTO...9179332?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item43a6ad3a44

A little optimistic IMO


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have heard of cock blockers but what are dick brakes? 
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/bik/2371771356.html


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> I have heard of cock blockers but what are dick brakes?
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/bik/2371771356.html


Some kinda birth control I imagine....


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

It's baaaaack. Or...did it ever really go away?

If you can't sell something for almost two years at prices between $1,000 and $1,500, why not ask $2,000?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160586243692&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Any interest in broken carbon bars? http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/2372276865.html


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

cegrover said:


> If you can't sell something for almost two years at prices between $1,000 and $1,500, why not ask $2,000?


I think he's been reading this book: http://raiseyourprices.com/


----------



## bikingbigbev (May 12, 2011)

*Wanted Syncros 26.8 425 black seat post*

Hi all,

I'm new here. Not sure this is the right place to list this? Currently building up a 20" 90-91 yeti ultimate. Almost there, just missing the seatpost. I'm looking for a Syncros 26.8 in a 425. If anyone has one lying around and would like to make a deal I would be very happy. Thanks!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

bikingbigbev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here. Not sure this is the right place to list this? Currently building up a 20" 90-91 yeti ultimate. Almost there, just missing the seatpost. I'm looking for a Syncros 26.8 in a 425. If anyone has one lying around and would like to make a deal I would be very happy. Thanks!


This is a better place, but bring something to trade.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=682268

Or, take out a wanted ad in the classifieds, they're free even!

Welcome aboard, now start a thread so you can post some pics of this Yeti you've got working....:thumbsup:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I am going to out one of my auctions for entertainment value. I doubt anyone here is interested in this bike and Ebay has chapped my ass. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330565086501


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> I am going to out one of my auctions for entertainment value. I doubt anyone here is interested in this bike and Ebay has chapped my ass. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330565086501


You gotta be eating well at $100 going over seas on that one Actual would be around $70 to most of Europe assuming you are doing USPS at home and printing your own labels to avoid the eBay fees on that. I know this because I just shipped an RTS-1 to the Czech Republic.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know about Aaron, but when I ship frames I use pipe insulation on all the tubes and pack them super well especially when its going over seas. Typically i'll spend $10-15 an packing materials when shipping a frame/set. Doesn't leave a lot of meat on the bone.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

muddybuddy said:



> I don't know about Aaron, but when I ship frames I use pipe insulation on all the tubes and pack them super well especially when its going over seas. Typically i'll spend $10-15 an packing materials when shipping a frame/set. Doesn't leave a lot of meat on the bone.


What you don't recycle all that pipe foam off the one's you get in:nono:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> You gotta be eating well at $100 going over seas on that one Actual would be around $70 to most of Europe assuming you are doing USPS at home and printing your own labels to avoid the eBay fees on that. I know this because I just shipped an RTS-1 to the Czech Republic.


On international I may charge high initially but I refund the difference if it comes in under the amount I charge. I just shipped a frame to the Ukraine and it cost $80 bucks. I gave the guy a $20 dollar refund. I can't do it that way now because of the final value fee they charge on shipping. Materials, time, insurance, tracking, delivery confirmation. Try shipping one to Australia or New Zealand or Indonesia. It will be over $100 every time. I do the same thing on shipping in the states too. I always mark the actual cost on the postage as well. When people get a discount they weren't expecting they are usually pretty happy. One guy got pissed at me because I took 2 bolts out of the swingarm so I could fit the frame in a small box. Saved him $15-$20 bucks and he dinged me.

I think I am just going to do free shipping from now on and take my chances. Which is exactly what ebay wants. I just sold 2 items to forum members and shipped for free but they still charged me a percentage of the shipping charge I posted in the auction. Thats B/S.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> Try shipping one to Australia or New Zealand or Indonesia. It will be over $100 every time.


New Zealand no....Indonesia and Australia will be over $275 for sure at the current exchange rates.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Send all of your hate mail and NEXT bicycles to these guys...*

CHEAP MTN BIKES WANTED for crashing in our youtube show

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date: 2011-05-16, 10:57AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Buick and Robby crash a lot of mountain bikes in our youtube videos and they get thrashed pretty quickly. We're looking to find cheap mountain bikes that we won't have to spend lots of $ for. Please contact us if you have one you can offer us. If you're curious about our show, our youtube page is called Buick and Robby (click on link): http://www.youtube.com/user/BuickAndRobby?feature=mhum
Thanks!

•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2384441738


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> New Zealand no....Indonesia and Australia will be over $275 for sure at the current exchange rates.


I have to say, to Ebays credit they did fix the problem and refunded the fee on shipping for the 2 items I shipped for free. At least they answered the phone when I called.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> What you don't recycle all that pipe foam off the one's you get in:nono:


I recycle when I get usable materials. I've had a few come in though that were just the frame thrown in the box.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GP-Cycl...0272181?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4aab39ce35

have you all seen this? I almost pooped my pants...I though these would have all been in a scrap pile now. This is like finding a Bushido or something. Now the price on the other hand is definitely for the serious collector.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

rockcrusher said:


> have you all seen this? I almost pooped my pants....


Yep, I posted that one a while ago, seller seems to want to throw money at eBay, he's had that thing on there for at least two or three months now....


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Team-Fa...5908082?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item5199655d72

just saw this too. Seems pricey if you ask me which you didn't.

Still Fat Chance Yo Eddy with some campy icarus/Record OR.


----------



## GoBuffs (Dec 7, 2009)

Gotta be the best ad ever. I'm calling now to set an appointment. All you b*tches get in line.
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/2403050812.html


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

For those that like Sweet Spots and NOS http://cgi.ebay.com/130525125326


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

hope this doesn't burst anyones bubble:

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/bik/2403828221.html


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Retro Dude said:


> hope this doesn't burst anyones bubble:
> 
> http://syracuse.craigslist.org/bik/2403828221.html


20 INCH WARP FACTOR FIVE BMX BIKE. $500 OBO. WORTH AT LEAST $900

Oh I am sure that your BMX bike definitely worth that, especially with the highly coveted disc covers on the wheels and the one piece cranks. All high value BMX bikes have that.

people are on crack on craigslist. But if you really want to see the creme de la creme of craigslisters post an ad on the free stuff list. Classic classic people!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm thinking somebody misplaced a decimal point....:lol:

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/2412613152.html

.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I'm thinking somebody misplaced a decimal point....:lol:.


all I see is your countrywide search terms.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> all I see is your countrywide search terms.


Ooops...cat's out of the bag 

Fixed. 

.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Yeti FTW stem*

Wow, a Yeti FTW stem!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Yeti-FT...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item415ab73d83


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Interesting Rocky Mountain One-off*

Saw this on Twitter. No idea on how you would get it, but the poster said it was "up for grabs".

Link to picture: http://yfrog.com/hs3aansj

Happy hunting!


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Ritchey Commando Value*

What's a Ritchey Commando w/ original fork, w/o original bullmoose bar-stem combo. Very used, many scratches, worn /mismatched parts but no evident rust worth?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Hard to say without pics. It could go anywhere from $500-1,000 depending on what mismatched parts you are talking about and how nice the 'patina' looks.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

50-500 depending. there's really not enough info to go off of in your post


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I got a minty (nearly NOS) Commando on ebay for $800 shipped recently, so I'd adjust your expectations accordingly (i.e., expect a discount to that)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Complete bike and original down to tires.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bushpig said:


> I got a minty (nearly NOS) Commando on ebay for $800 shipped recently, so I'd adjust your expectations accordingly (i.e., expect a discount to that)


full bike too right?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh come on, that was funny and everyone in the VRC know has seen it anyway.


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm sure someone needs a Fuji Thrill for $500

http://bend.craigslist.org/bik/2449011260.html


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

775!!!! This has to be a joke 'cuz it just ain't funny.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2450516955.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's certainly an ass-bike.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

He calls it a "Cannon Dale"

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/2459320069.html

He wants $600 but I wouldn't even pay $60....he calls it a "great deal" LMAO


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

klasse said:


> He wants $600 but I wouldn't even pay $60....he calls it a "great deal" LMAO


Dunno, it's a current model flat bar road bike. Certainly not what the VRC crowd is after, but it's likely less than he paid, and it looks quite unridden from what I can see. Great deal? Perhaps a bit of hyperbole, but not a bad price.....


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

mhickey79 said:


> I'm sure someone needs a Fuji Thrill for $500
> 
> http://bend.craigslist.org/bik/2449011260.html


lol


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Don't know if you guys have seen this seller on ebay, but most of their prices are unbelievable.

For example, here is a set of NOS Deore thumbies, still in the pack, for $175.
$175 Thumbies

Then the same guy has another set of Deore thumbies, NOS, but this time in a ziplock bag, and the price goes up for some reason.
$199 Thumbies

And most of the rest of his 7 pages of auctions are similarly priced. Anyone interested in a $6000 Fat Chance Yo Eddy?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Team-Fat-Chance-Yo-Eddy-MTB-Bike-Campagnolo-/290572257744?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item43a774c9d0


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's the _Budget_ Bicycle Center 
Totally famous for nimrod pricing.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Cannondale converted into Colnago

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/2480302919.html

once you ride it, you'll KNOW it's not Colnago


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ha! I should sell some Cunningham conversion kits. $500 each.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

I like how the "full Colnago equipment package" consists of a stem and seat bag. That's pretty much the stuff that makes a Colnago a Colnago, after all.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

So what would you get for $500?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Some stickers, parachute cord, hose clamps, o rings, a rod for your skewers and twist ties.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

What? No tube socks?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That must be an aftermarket feature I'm not aware of.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Gotta have something to tuck your pant leg into. Duh! https://www.cunninghambikes.com/images/stories/charlie/chb003.jpg


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

I admit I am not the most knowledgeable on the value of older bikes, but $4K for a Fat Chance Yo Eddy seems a tad high.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FAT-CHANCE-YO-EDDY-yeti-wtb-47cm-18-1993-/320722399163?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4aac8b6fbb

Am I wrong?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Budget bicycle has proven that when pricing complete bikes, they are even crazier than individual parts. Because $4k is a deal compared with this one. Budget bicycle has proven that when pricing complete bikes, they are even crazier than individual parts.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok, so who is *taperlew* in Cupertino?

He has been listing the "WTB" hangers. I bought one a little while back and probably paid too much ($40) before realizing they were repros. A few others did the same before the market was sated and they dropped to around $20 a pop. Everyone should be aware these are willfully and dishonestly described fakes!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300574216336#ht_500wt_1311

Wording it his "last of the stash" in the listing above further suggests NOS stuff. They are nice reproduction pieces, and I have been happy with mine, but he should just say that they are repros instead of claiming they are WTB. Liars suck and so do intellectual property thiefs.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't think he comes here but I've met him in person and agree with the part that he should say that they are reproductions. I bought mine thinking they're real. I have compared mine from him with my known WTB ones and I still can't tell the difference.

You can go through eBay and challenge him but I don't see how you're going to prove that they're fake. All anybody can do is give him a neg. Again, I would do it differently but what can you do? It's ebay and I see fake stuff on there all the time. I think there's some fake Chris King headsets on there.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

After I had given him positive feedback but saw them listed again, I asked him if they are fake. He said they are "high quality reproductions" and "I'm glad it is working good for you...I made them better than the originals." Fine, but he is still dishonestly selling them as if they were the real deal.

I agree there's not much to be done, I just thought it was worth flagging here for anyone who hadn't figured it out already. They are totally nice hangers, but nicer for $20 than $40 for repros.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Report his items for sale, and indicate that they are counterfeit or reproductions. With enough feedback, eBay will contact him and force him to change his listing.

Not sure how effective it is, but I heard the report feature works.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I filed a report.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_4216wt_1163

Check the HT/TT/DT picture


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

banks said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_4216wt_1163
> 
> Check the HT/TT/DT picture


well from the auction: Used, level 2-3

Scratches and paint chips throughout frame 
Fork bottoms out and feels as if it needs new elastomers

he is right there are paint chips there. Just doesn't mention that they are from a bent headtube. Wow, where would you start with that bike? Not like it is packed with spectacular parts or anything. Crack pipe.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh wow. I looked at the auction when Banks posted it but didn't scroll down enough and couldn't see what was wrong. That picture is nasty!


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> I don't think he comes here but I've met him in person and agree with the part that he should say that they are reproductions. I bought mine thinking they're real. I have compared mine from him with my known WTB ones and I still can't tell the difference.
> 
> You can go through eBay and challenge him but I don't see how you're going to prove that they're fake. All anybody can do is give him a neg. Again, I would do it differently but what can you do? It's ebay and I see fake stuff on there all the time. I think there's some fake Chris King headsets on there.


I am pretty sure the seller reads this forum. After the hangers were discussed in the other thread, he changed the starting bid to $20. He sells regulary on ebay under a different name i think. I dont care too much that he did not write wtb repro, it was possiboe to tell they were copies (price, new seller, many) But i care they suck!
A good hanger is supposed to take stress away from the headset, not to add it. It is cheap metal and cheap finishing. I even had a dream that the hanger snapped


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

He readily admits they're fake via mail but not in his add. He said " I guess it's implied" that they're repop's. It's a nice product and I see no need for him to pull the wool over some ones eyes.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Machianera said:


> It is cheap metal and cheap finishing. I even had a dream that the hanger snapped


I don't agree. Have you seen the stamped steel ones from that era?


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> I don't agree. Have you seen the stamped steel ones from that era?


Let me google that and get right back to you 

Ok, I don't know if there were cheaper ones. I would expect them to be better. Anyhow I am glad to have one and that someone made them. Maybe there are reasons why he did not write "big company name" copy.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Buddy bike or butt-buddy bike ?  http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/bik/2486285876.html


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

Joe Steel said:


> Buddy bike or butt-buddy bike ?  http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/bik/2486285876.html


Better pick your buddy carefully or will be doing lots of leaning.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Outlaw bike!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Ellipti...in-Bike-1980s-/330587103053?pt=Mountain_Bikes


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ex-cyclist's commuter bike! http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GT-Tequesta-/160620900260?pt=AU_Sport_Cycling_Bikes&hash=item2565c06fa4


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Soft?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-970-chromo...3470312?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3a68083068


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Here are some of this weeks finds :lol: found on ipod so screen shots are small

"rustic" ultegra shifters...looks like they've been submerged in water for some time..hope they work haha





































Titanium Pro Triathalon bike










Response to bike above










Good Grammar here










Makes it worth $250 right? Fashion showwwwww










I wanna fish where he does...this was posted in the free section :lol:










Umm..couldn't think of any other title for this other than roadmasters are decent bikes and it rained today...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Rides Great! http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/2505300524.html


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

djmuff said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen this seller on ebay, but most of their prices are unbelievable.
> 
> For example, here is a set of NOS Deore thumbies, still in the pack, for $175.
> $175 Thumbies
> ...


That's a little extreme. Somebody is trying to cash in during hard times.$ 300 for an xtr rear der. that's not that old? NOBODY will by that thing.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

This one got me pretty steamed. http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2504846726.html


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

sandmangts said:


> This one got me pretty steamed. http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2504846726.html


But what's worse is that someone probably dried certain body parts with that towel at one time or another - treason!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> But what's worse is that someone probably dried certain body parts with that towel at one time or another - treason!


It's not a towel, its a real flag.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

sandmangts said:


> It's not a towel, its a real flag.


The flag is never to touch to ground. Let alone used as a mat for a mass produced bike made in Taiwan for a photo op. :madmax:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I dunno, I'm totally cool with this, though it is arguably worse than the ground. 
I mean, Axl got around!:


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I dunno, I'm totally cool with this, though it is arguably worse than the ground.
> I mean, Axl got around!:


Aaah, _Skinny_ Axel. That pic was probably before he discovered gravy.
_
The jiggling is almost hypnotic..._


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

This guy has been trying to sell this Parkpre for the better part of 2 years...

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/2502460413.html

and it gets listed on a pretty regular basis 
and it's not like he's trying to sell something else 
it's sad in a way and funny at the same time.


----------



## 1978 (Sep 23, 2010)

*please ignore!*

ooops


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

This has a great many problems:

1) 200mm fork on a XC hardtail built around a 100mm fork (if that fork really is that long)?
2) Freeride on a Raleigh M600?
3) $600 for a messed up bike originally from 2002 with MSRP of $879? (BikePedia - 2002 Raleigh M600 Complete Bicycle)

Raleigh M600 Freeride Bomb proof Trail Rig.

Raleigh M600. Sun single track wheelset with XT hubs - LX derailleurs - Truvativ stylo gxp cranks - bontrager crowbars - 200mm or travel courtousy of rock shox. and tons more ..

bike is Sturdy as F*#k! Open to all types of trades


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

200 mm single crown?:skep:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

"the frame alone is worth $1000.00" wow! I'm gonna jump right on this one.

1989 bridgestone mb4


----------



## jahmic726 (Jun 20, 2007)

I would just like to say...

I'm on a few other forums and have a habit of posting Craigslist and feabay Wtf threads...and have caught flak for it.

Thank you all for making me feel at home. Haha


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> "the frame alone is worth $1000.00" wow! I'm gonna jump right on this one.


Nice find! BEST FRAME MADE!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> "the frame alone is worth $1000.00" wow! I'm gonna jump right on this one.
> 
> 1989 bridgestone mb4


If he paid $800 for it originally, he got screwed!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Novelty? Yes!
Worth this much? No!

Great Tandem Bike

"Ever ride a tandem and get tired of looking at the person in front of you's butt? Or maybe you ride in the front and get tired of the person behind you gawking at your buns. Well, this here tandem bike puts you side-by-side with the one you love/hate. And since the laws of the road and greenway say ride no more than 2 abreast, this bike is 100% legal! I will let this puppy go for a measly $5,000."


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Cad$3000 wtf!!!*

Coggs Frame Works


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah, best to go with the OBO on that. Still an very cool bike. Dang that brings back memories. I think Robin McKeever raced one of those, but I could be wrong. He was nearly always way too far in front of me for me to tell.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Uhhhh....a bit optimistic, perhaps?

VINTAGE BONTRAGER OR MOUNTAIN BIKE TIOGA GEODISC REAR | eBay


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dude had a theme going (crazy $$ on black and yellow bikes he'd never ride):

RARE VINTAGE COLNAGO TIME TRIAL BIKE C42 ORO | eBay
VINTAGE CARRERA COLUMBUS FRAME ROAD BIKE 53cm | eBay


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

scary ad... bring $6500 cash. no doubt there is magic bike there. 
it has been on and off for a couple of months. 
proto type cannondale $6500


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Hurry!

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Straightbarjay (Feb 10, 2011)

*"Duh its a Porsche"*

Porsche mountain bike, suspension,hydraulic brakes


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Straightbarjay said:


> Porsche mountain bike, suspension,hydraulic brakes


so awesome that I can trade guns and ammo for it.


----------



## Straightbarjay (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey i saw it first :madmax:


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

djmuff said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen this seller on ebay, but most of their prices are unbelievable.
> 
> For example, here is a set of NOS Deore thumbies, still in the pack, for $175.
> $175 Thumbies
> ...


You mean $349: Shimano Deore XT ii thumbshifters 7 speed NOS top mount | eBay

I'm pulling the trigger on the 6k Yo, just so I don't have to look at it anymore


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

not VRC but a great deal on a "Bodacious" DOWNHILL bike...

Iron Horse "Breeze" 21sp Downhill Front Susp. Bicycle - Shimano


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Saw this list for a silly cheap Grove tandem in a recent CL search. Of course the listing is no longer up. Did somebody here get it? I'd love to see some pics.

*raleigh.craigslist.org › for sale / wanted › bicycles*

*Sep 15, 2011 - PRICE TO SALE TODAY..BILL GROVE INNOVATION 2 SEATER BIKE - $175 (PITTSBORO NC) ... THIS IS A GOOD DEAL ON ONE BILL GROVE BIKE ...*


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Well I'm guessing that's gone by now?


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

that has to be a mis price

maybe $1750


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

H_Tuttle said:


> that has to be a mis price
> 
> maybe $1750


The original ad was gone by the time I came across it through a Google search, so who knows.

$1750, though still relatively cheap for a rare tandem, seems much more plausible. Then again, it was listed as a "two seater" . . .


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Softride meets WTF?
BICYCLE


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> Softride meets WTF?
> BICYCLE


I think we're looking at a kid's bike (20" wheels I think) sized up for an adult with a BMX layback seatpost. Wheelie machine!!!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> I think we're looking at a kid's bike (20" wheels I think) sized up for an adult with a BMX layback seatpost. Wheelie machine!!!


Whatever it is, it's awesome! Note that it's in "exelentes Meccan conditions". Does that mean it's ready for a pilgrimage?


----------



## Crawfishy (Jun 17, 2004)

*Zipp 515*

There is a reason these were discontinued. They cracked after a little use. This in not the first time he has posted them. Never drops the price and used to post pics.

indianapolis craigslist > Zipp 515 Mountainbike Wheels - $2000 (Indianapolis)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-10, 8:09PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Old school Zip 515 wheels with Zipp hubs. Rare, discontinued line, immaculate condition

•Location: Indianapolis 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2617149849


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*You BMX guys are nuts.*

Phil Wood Spider Old School BMX Vintage Rare | eBay


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Wtf?*

who TF built this bike?


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

DIY cobbled together weld-by-numbers E-stay bike?


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

cegrover said:


> Uhhhh....a bit optimistic, perhaps?
> 
> VINTAGE BONTRAGER OR MOUNTAIN BIKE TIOGA GEODISC REAR | eBay


well, It was made by Bon...


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

okay, now that this has done sold, I can ask what it is:
NOS VERY NICE MTB FRAME RITCHEY FORK FINISH TITANIUM SEE | eBay


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

mattytruth said:


> well, It was made by Bon...


Hasn't that thing been continually relished going on a year now?


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Sizzler said:


> okay, now that this has done sold, I can ask what it is:
> NOS VERY NICE MTB FRAME RITCHEY FORK FINISH TITANIUM SEE | eBay


No idea, but the indented swirls in the tubes kinda remind me of the ribbed tubing used in old Tange Prestige steel tubing.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

datasurfer said:


> No idea, but the indented swirls in the tubes kinda remind me of the ribbed tubing used in old Tange Prestige steel tubing.


wasn't that in columbus and miyata tubing?


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> wasn't that in columbus and miyata tubing?


I'm sure your correct. I was actually thinking about Tange Ultimate tubing as used in the down tube of my '94 Kona Hot. Was columbus and/or miyata tubing ribbing swirled or straight?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

datasurfer said:


> I'm sure your correct. I was actually thinking about Tange Ultimate tubing as used in the down tube of my '94 Kona Hot. Was columbus and/or miyata tubing ribbing swirled or straight?


It's only a vague recollection, but I think they called it "rifled" (which would mean swirled).


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

jeff said:


> Phil Wood Spider Old School BMX Vintage Rare | eBay


Its still listed, who woulda thunk it ? 

They DO look freakin awesome with a pair of redline flight cranks though.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

datasurfer said:


> No idea, but the indented swirls in the tubes kinda remind me of the ribbed tubing used in old Tange Prestige steel tubing.


External fluted tubing has been used by Vulture, he used some to build my friends bike.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

92gli said:


> Its still listed, who woulda thunk it ?
> 
> They DO look freakin awesome with a pair of redline flight cranks though.


Spider looks cool, but why would you drill holes in a sprocket and mount it with the tabs unused like that?

Steve


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Spider looks cool, but why would you drill holes in a sprocket and mount it with the tabs unused like that?
> 
> Steve


Not mine. I didn't even notice. But yeah, that does look kinda silly now that you pointed it out.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Spider looks cool, but why would you drill holes in a sprocket and mount it with the tabs unused like that?
> 
> Steve


ummm, maybe because the sprocket was of a different bolt circle diameter and there wasn't space above the existing holes to drill new ones without compromising strength?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

da'HOOV said:


> ummm, maybe because the sprocket was of a different bolt circle diameter and there wasn't space above the existing holes to drill new ones without compromising strength?


Just seems like a lot of hassle when there are 9,365,437 sprockets out there with the right BCD...not to mention it just looks goofy with the "ears" hanging out for no reason.
YMMV

Steve


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Just seems like a lot of hassle when there are 9,365,437 sprockets out there with the right BCD...not to mention it just looks goofy with the "ears" hanging out for no reason.
> YMMV
> 
> Steve


Seriously, and why spend so much on a pretty spider then go all half-assed on the ring?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Just seems like a lot of hassle when there are 9,365,437 sprockets out there with the right BCD...not to mention it just looks goofy with the "ears" hanging out for no reason.
> YMMV
> 
> Steve


oh, I totally agree...but sometimes "ya gotta run what ya brung" I guess.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I realize this isn't a bmx site... but really???


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

If I recall correctly, that ring had two separate BCD's stock.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> If I recall correctly, that ring had two separate BCD's stock.


Good call. Googled and came up with several images of these. No drilling necessary. They already have both BCD. One less SKU for the shops. Still looks funny with the smaller bcd and tabs exposed.
Old School bmx Tuff Neck 43t Chainring sprocket pink gt haro mongoose | eBay


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, those chainrings have become more popular because of the recent single speed, fixie fad.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I prefer the any-size BCD "fits" option. Why limit yourself to 110 and 130?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Sizzler said:


> I can't tell if this conversation is a joke, these chainrings are extremely common, just search 110 130 chainring.


Apparently they're not common in everybody's world.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

jeff said:


> Apparently they're not common in everybody's world.


Sorry, my statement sounded pretty snobby, I'll change it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

sizzler said:


> sorry, my statement sounded pretty snobby, i'll change it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sizzler said:


> Yeah, those chainrings have become more popular because of the recent single speed, fixie fad.


aha! outed, you single speedin' fixie hipster you.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> aha! outed, you snobby, single speedin' fixie hipster you.


Fixed it for you...


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

jeff said:


> Fixed it for you...


I come back from the alleycat races all jazzed about my new spoke cards and I find these hurtful comments . . . :sad:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Sizzler said:


> I come back from the alleycat races all jazzed about my new spoke cards and I find these hurtful comments . . . :sad:


But I bet you still look hot in your girl jeans, dirty T, chain belt and U-Lock key fob.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

OK. I probably shouldn't be outing this here -- I mean, a 1974 Gary Fisher! That's worth a mint, right? I didn't even think he was making bikes then. But this is just too good a deal to pass up.

Vintage 1974 Gary Fisher Mountain Bike


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ha! I think it's a Bontrager.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


>


DC....can I see the whole bike...pretty please 

Steve


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> DC....can I see the whole bike...pretty please


Green Machine (#12)


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"DC....can I see the whole bike...pretty please"

Sure. It's not mine, of course.

Ham #12


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

halaburt said:


> Green Machine (#12)


Is this the $15K bike?

Sorry, I'm not a devotee of the wtf auction thread.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Is this the $15K bike?


No. I would certainly argue that while they're both nice, #12 is in another realm of special-ness.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

halaburt said:


> No. I would certainly argue that while they're both nice, #12 is in another realm of special-ness.


So it's for sale at a higher price?


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> So it's for sale at a higher price?


#12 is still owned by Charlie and I wouldn't imagine it's for sale.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The point of my picture post was the PRO NECK USA chainring discussed earlier.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That bike is ugly. What the heck kind of outing is that.


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

Here's another shot of #12 taken in Fairfax in 2007. Note the "Chain of Hercules" anti-theft device (available as a special option)


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

yeah chainrings that are convenient to use for a variety of cranks is stupid. You would have thought that they would have figured that out since they have been making them since the mid 70's that way.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Okay, I'll eat my words, bike pretty, fork pretty, stem even prettier, the chainstay keeper or whatever that marshmallow is glued to it is ugly.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

RobynC said:


> Here's another shot of #12 taken in Fairfax in 2007. Note the "Chain of Hercules" anti-theft device (available as a special option)


just about the most awesome bike of all time!!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

VIntage Nuke Proof Mountain Bike Hub paper weight...really keeps that paper down


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

misterdangerpants said:


> VIntage Nuke Proof Mountain Bike Hub paper weight...really keeps that paper down


Lol, nifty toilet paper roll thingy!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

RobynC said:


> Here's another shot of #12 taken in Fairfax in 2007. Note the "Chain of Hercules" anti-theft device (available as a special option)


Wonder when the last time CC rode that thing.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It's only a vague recollection, but I think they called it "rifled" (which would mean swirled).


 Columbus TSX?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

colker1 said:


> Columbus TSX?


I want to say SLX. The Columbus tubes were internally rifled, at least on my friend's Medici they were. They may have made it the other way but I never heard of it.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Courtesy of Bikesnob.....

Sweet cockpit! 

K2 Proflex 4000


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Courtesy of Bikesnob.....


I tried to snap a photo of a bike to send him yesterday. A classic Richard Sachs roadie with a suspension stem and hi-rise bars. Gotta love Solana Beach.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> A classic Richard Sachs roadie with a suspension stem and hi-rise bars.


This makes me so sad it hurts.....


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Yeti for Bankers and Developers*

Yeti ARC Hardtail Mtb - FOR BANKERS AND PROPERTY DEVELOPERS ONLY

Yeti ARC Hardtail Mtb - FOR BANKERS AND PROPERTY DEVELOPERS ONLY | eBay


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

*Ftw*

WOW...

Yeti Ultimate, FTW's personal bike | eBay


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

FTW's personal Yeti Ultimate

The whole story of why this bike is being put up for a charity auction is found here:

My second Yeti


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Four from the continent and one from Germany in on the early bidding. Guessing the Illuminati, Scant, a few guys in Germany and maybe one from the Netherlands will be all over this at the end. Frank you are a stand up guy for doing this. Hats off to you and I hope it goes sky high.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

snip


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> aha! outed, you single speedin' fixie hipster you.




Occupy LA_Fixie Bike for sale | Santa Monica | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 14602289


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Doh! I should have known better...

Really, though, what could be more hipster than a fixie with an "occupy" sticker on it?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Doh! I should have known better...
> 
> Really, though, what could be more hipster than a fixie with an "occupy" sticker on it?


The Bike Mustache


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> The Bike Mustache


Wow that's just what I wanted, whimsy and style for my bikes!


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Needs a long seatpost.

Alpinestars CroMega cross frame Trimble Alpine Stars Cro Mega Vintage MTB | eBay


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

cegrover said:


> Occupy LA_Fixie Bike for sale | Santa Monica | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 14602289


Should be the key component of a major "Huffy toss" event.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> The Bike Mustache


Awesome! Free PBR tallboy with every purchase?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

well guys, check out the cutout saddle on this vintage ride: VINTAGE 1895 1896 WOOD RIM MENS BICYCLE COMPLETE BIKE UNIQUE HANDLE BARS RARE | eBay


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Not a bike, but a good laugh found last night as I was shopping for snowshoes:
Snow shoes for sale



ish said:


> Needs a long seatpost.
> Alpinestars CroMega cross frame Trimble Alpine Stars Cro Mega Vintage MTB | eBay


Ouch! Wish I hadn't just donated one of these to the local bike co-op.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's rich. 
I saw a few pairs for sale down at the indoor flea markets last week. Large Tubbs for $25.00 in great shape.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

My gosh, VeloCulture is blowing it up right now. Neat neat stuff.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

dude.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> My gosh, VeloCulture is blowing it up right now. Neat neat stuff.


Bid high, bid often?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

No links! No hints!

I got no cash, I am just digging on all the well-documented listings. Nice detail shots.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

This one cracks me up for some reason, "xt deralore", "rockshock JUDDY" and of course "new hoses": cannondale race bike


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*Salsa for a cool 1.000.000.00*

2011 Salsa Spearfish 29er Mountain Bike Frame w Shock (XL - 22") | eBay


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> 2011 Salsa Spearfish 29er Mountain Bike Frame w Shock (XL - 22") | eBay


I like his copy writer


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

cegrover said:


> Occupy LA_Fixie Bike for sale | Santa Monica | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 14602289


That there is the Walmart "Fixed Speed" bicycle they now sell. I am certain. Talk about occupying... low low prices


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

Willing to reduces price for a torn seat, bargain!
proflex 857 mountain bike - expert series | eBay


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

asa572 said:


> Willing to reduces price for a torn seat, bargain!
> proflex 857 mountain bike - expert series | eBay


Weird, I thought the currencies were at parity, and not 10:1!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

What can I possibly say about this one?

Cannondale Rebuild on mtn frame


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

cegrover said:


> What can I possibly say about this one?


Oh that's rich! :lol:


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

You see stuff like that all the time in areas where there are lots of old people. Have mountain bike+need comfort bike/cruiser=whatever you want to call that thing.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> You see stuff like that all the time in areas where there are lots of old people. Have mountain bike+need comfort bike/cruiser=whatever you want to call that thing.


ape bars don't scream old people to me.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd ride it..probably not in public or day light, but I'd ride it.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

This makes my brain itch.......

Trek Y 33 - AWESOME carbon fiber mountain bike | eBay


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Linoleum said:


> This makes my brain itch.......
> 
> Trek Y 33 - AWESOME carbon fiber mountain bike | eBay


he says 33 hole White Industries hubs.

yeah I know, a lot of people like this Y33 and this one is pretty clean. some guys are actually combing the area for these Trek Y33, Y22, Y11


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I was surprised to see that this second-generation Breezer wasn't mentioned in this thread: 1980 Breezer Type II


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Dammit, my size, and me with no spare change.

That is a gorgeous bike......


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Roadsters said:


> I was surprised to see that this second-generation Breezer wasn't mentioned in this thread: 1980 Breezer Type II


Because it's an actual live auction of a bike that is well within reasonable price not a tongue in cheek WTF outing that this thread is meant for.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

My wallet doesn't agree with reason.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

The auction for the Breezer mentioned above has ended at just over $8,450.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

cheap! let that be a lesson in market pricing to other sellers.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Better snap up those ~$500 Lightning Team frames out there on the interwebs. I'm sure they'll be worth $8.5K in a year or two!


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

In case you missed out on the Breezer yesterday, here's a 1980's vintage Columbia mountain bike. A real bargain at $799!

Vintage 1980's Columbia mountain bike mtb bicycle Trailrunner red lugged steel | eBay


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Roger Charly (owner at BBC) it's time you fired your vintage bike guy. He's wasting your money on stupid listings.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> Roger Charly (owner at BBC) it's time you fired your vintage bike guy. He's wasting your money on stupid listings.


I've talked to a former employee of that shop once and he told me that it's the owner that comes up with those crazy prices? I've got to say, I don't think I've ever spent a dime with them.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And no mention as to where the Breezer ended up? Somewhere in the greater Silicone Valley perhaps?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> And no mention as to where the Breezer ended up? Somewhere in the greater Silicone Valley perhaps?


It didn't end up at my house.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> It didn't end up at my house.


If it had you'd be out one vintage Breezer by now. I'd let you visit though....maybe touch it.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> Roger Charly (owner at BBC) it's time you fired your vintage bike guy. He's wasting your money on stupid listings.


BBC = Budget Bicycle Center. Must be an ironic name, like a fat guy named Tiny.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

jeff said:


> And no mention as to where the Breezer ended up? Somewhere in the greater Silicone Valley perhaps?


I hope it remained in the country, at the very least.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Between the Breezer and an S-Works 29er......I'd take the Breezer. Too bad I wasn't in the market for either, but I too hope that we see it grace these pages.....and maybe show up at Keyesville??


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The Breezer is leaving the country.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

On its way to Swizzelstan (no, that isn't code for THAT Stan ).


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*1996 GF Supercaliber*

Been in the basement since 1999.
Only $750!!!

Gary FISHER- Supercaliber


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Vintage Raleigh Crested Butte


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

WOW, THIS MUST BE MADE OF GOLD

Specialized Ground Control Bike

Specialized Ground Control Bike - $4000 (willow glen / cambrian)

Date: 2012-01-19, 3:04PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Hi,
Selling my Specialized Ground Control Bike. It's in perfect condition. Yellow color gives a sporty look.
No Problems with bike.
Asking Price: $4,000 or obo.
Serious buyers ONLY.
Payment in CASH only.

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

banks said:


> Vintage Raleigh Crested Butte


That thing is immaculate!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

proto2000 said:


> WOW, THIS MUST BE MADE OF GOLD
> 
> Specialized Ground Control Bike
> 
> ...


*THAT *is what this thread is all about!


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

*It's an old Bontrager, not a diamond.*

VINTAGE BONTRAGER OR MOUNTAIN BIKE TIOGA GEODISC REAR | eBay

This things been cluttering up my Bontrager ebay search for months. Every once in a while I throw the guy a reasonable offer to see if he'll come back down to reality. My current high offer is $1.63 and 2 'vintage' powerbars.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

paetersen said:


> VINTAGE BONTRAGER OR MOUNTAIN BIKE TIOGA GEODISC REAR | eBay
> 
> This things been cluttering up my Bontrager ebay search for months. Every once in a while I throw the guy a reasonable offer to see if he'll come back down to reality. My current high offer is $1.63 and 2 'vintage' powerbars.


He's got a 19k road bike too.

RARE VINTAGE COLNAGO TIME TRIAL BIKE C42 ORO | eBay

And a $3200 Huffy!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

holy crap...more than most of my bikes:

NOS Shimano XTR M900 Rear Derailleur Very Rare 8 speed MTB ATB | eBay

.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> holy crap...more than most of my bikes:
> 
> NOS Shimano XTR M900 Rear Derailleur Very Rare 8 speed MTB ATB | eBay
> 
> .


Worse yet no box even:sad::sad:


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

banks said:


> Vintage Raleigh Crested Butte


Wow....it has $100 worth of new Maxxis Larsen TTs......and very clean. What a bargain.


----------



## farley325 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Grafton Joystix*

Not even NOS!

GRAFTON JOYSTIX CRANKS | eBay


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

This bbcbikes seller on ebay is still completely delusional.

For $999, not including the $140 for shipping, you can have this very unexciting 1988 Rockhopper.
Decals are not included.

Vintage 1988 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 22" Mountain Bicycle Bike Shimano Deore | eBay


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Haha! They're eating retard sandwiches on pretty much all their listings.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Did they pay a small, one-time listing fee to have that up till all eternity?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Like the Yo Eddy.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a very strange thread!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

*Huh*

Merlin Roots, Titanium, Cruiser, #14 of only 50 | eBay


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

banks said:


> Merlin Roots, Titanium, Cruiser, #14 of only 50 | eBay


Oh boy, a Litespeed in Merlin clothing.

Insert Banks' avatar here.....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It's not the first time this has gone up for sale. Not a bad price actually.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Oh boy, a Litespeed in Merlin clothing.
> 
> Insert Banks' avatar here.....


Classic! ROTFLWMBBB:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Holy crack smokage, Batman!

Vintage 19 Inch Handmade Ritchey Mountain Bike Frame Nitanium Steel Tubing NOS | eBay

Ritchey Nitanium for *ONLY* $2,995!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

GoBuffs said:


> ********Retro Tech Custom Mountain Bike**************


Wow that is totally a stolen bike. That is a late model Inglis Retrotec with discs and really nice build. The frame alone is probably worth $2k.

I would spread this around the internet, I am going to post this in the Portland forum as a heads up.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

rockcrusher said:


> Wow that is totally a stolen bike. That is a late model Inglis Retrotec with discs and really nice build. The frame alone is probably worth $2k.
> 
> I would spread this around the internet, I am going to post this in the Portland forum as a heads up.


Not exactly vintage.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Holy crack smokage, Batman!
> 
> Vintage 19 Inch Handmade Ritchey Mountain Bike Frame Nitanium Steel Tubing NOS | eBay
> 
> Ritchey Nitanium for *ONLY* $2,995!


While we're on the subject of WTF Ritcheys,

Ritchey Mountain Bike


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

By this time, I've assumed that everybody on the internet understands what "WTF" means.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Yep. Wanted Then Found.

So nice to see so many people here realising their dreams. 

Grumps


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Yep. Wanted Then Found.
> 
> So nice to see so many people here realising their dreams.
> 
> Grumps


Exactly! Thanks, Grumps.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Some day, perhaps, people will get it.

FYI, here's an outing!

NOS Shimano Exage triple front Derailleur Alpine 31.8 | eBay


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Some day, perhaps, people will get it.
> 
> FYI, here's an outing!
> 
> NOS Shimano Exage triple front Derailleur Alpine 31.8 | eBay


Watch out for all the Whack Vintage mtb groups and parts coming

I'll be sure to.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

jeff said:


> Watch out for all the Whack Vintage mtb groups and parts coming
> 
> I'll be sure to.


You callin' Exage whack?!?!? :nono:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

cegrover said:


> You callin' Exage whack?!?!? :nono:


Yes.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> holy crap...more than most of my bikes:
> 
> NOS Shimano XTR M900 Rear Derailleur Very Rare 8 speed MTB ATB | eBay
> 
> .


Somebody paid $600 for it!!!!


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

The seller started the auction at $600 and it ended with no bids.

ebay.com/itm/280758105493


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Roadsters said:


> The seller started the auction at $600 and it ended with no bids.
> 
> ebay.com/itm/280758105493


yeah, the "no box" part of that auction was a total deal killer for me.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Roadsters said:


> The seller started the auction at $600 and it ended with no bids.
> 
> ebay.com/itm/280758105493


Check again - Sold for $600

NOS Shimano XTR M900 Rear Derailleur Very Rare 8 speed MTB ATB | eBay


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

If there had been any bids, you'd be able to click on the bid history. That doesn't appear because there were no bids.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Roadsters said:


> If there had been any bids, you'd be able to click on the bid history. That doesn't appear because there were no bids.


It says: *Sold For: US $600.00. * 
There is no bid history because Buy it Now was used. Click on the guys "Items for Sale" and then click on "Completed Listings" . The prices of items that have sold are listed in green, unsold items are listed in red. Hope that clarifies your eBay experience................


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

crap! you're right. pb bikes | eBay

who are the ridiculous buyers buying $500 m900 shifters and $350 m900 brakesets.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey - I was wrong. Guess there really _is_ a first time for everything.

I can see someone who had been searching for something rare for a long time paying what most of us would think to be too much for it. The time we spend hunting for parts has a value. Sometimes it's better to pay more than you were counting on so you can just get on with your life.

I'm glad I prefer to use later (better-performing and lighter) components on the bikes I build and ride.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

God Damn beer company...almost gave me a heart attack when I saw the heading in my local CL :skep:

LANDSHARK BICYCLE

Steve


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

hah~!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Funky paint, but I don't get the price tag...

1987 Vintage Cannondale MTB frameset 22" XL w/ orig. parts


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

This takes the cake. Klein people are nuts.

Vintage Klein Adroit Strata Fork Vintage MTB VRC Attitude | eBay


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> This takes the cake. Klein people are nuts.
> 
> Vintage Klein Adroit Strata Fork Vintage MTB VRC Attitude | eBay


Yep, and I bet there was lots of "Sport > Fahrradteile" in the history of the bidders.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> This takes the cake. Klein people are nuts.
> 
> Vintage Klein Adroit Strata Fork Vintage MTB VRC Attitude | eBay


Holy crap, I mean even as a boron wrapped aluminum Gary Klein masterpiece that is insane. INSANE!. $2k for a fork, obviously some people have more money than brains. $600 derailleurs, $2k forks, what is the VRC world coming to? Do people believe that this will be some crazy 6 figure collectible in the future? I doubt that fork is ever more than $2k in its lifespan.

Wow. I need to start looking for kleins at the bike swap, especially adroit models.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> who are the ridiculous buyers buying $500 m900 shifters and $350 m900 brakesets.


Nobody who bids on any of my auctions!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> This takes the cake. Klein people are nuts.
> 
> Vintage Klein Adroit Strata Fork Vintage MTB VRC Attitude | eBay


Wow the winner bid only once too. The second to last bidder dumped in a $700 bid and it was his only bid too. WTF.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Historic Bridgestone MB4 Mountain Bike,design by Ritchey

I appreciate Bridgestones as much as anybody, but this is really overstated!

A 14" frame and her 6 foot hubby "rides it fine"

"limited edition titanium plated Shimano STX components"

That's a WTF!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

The whole ad was full of misstatements. Designed by Tom Ritchey. hahaha.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

At least its priced ok?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> This takes the cake. Klein people are nuts.


Nuts. Code word for IDIOT.


----------



## Laffinatcha (Feb 24, 2012)

Meant to say "ass"..


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> God Damn beer company...almost gave me a heart attack when I saw the heading in my local CL :skep:
> 
> LANDSHARK BICYCLE
> 
> Steve


That's more than a little disappointing! I used to get worked up each time I saw "WTB Mountain Bike", but 100% of those have meant "want to buy"...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

So I sent a message to the guy who is selling $600 M900 derailleurs and $350 M900 cantis.

Example: NOS Shimano XTR M910 Rear Derailleur Very Rare 8 speed MTB ATB | eBay

Here is what I said:
Your price for these brakes, and many of your other items in your store, is completely ludicrous. A set of Grafton brakes recently sold for $365. Here's the link:Grafton Speed Controller Brake Set ~ Vintage Canti paul | eBay

Your XTR brakes are clean, yes, but they are just XTR brakes. I have four sets sitting in my parts bin. Shimano made a lot of them. $350 is justified for brakes that are rare and hard-to-find, like Graftons. Not XTR.

Why don't you just start the bidding at $1 and let them sell? That will tell you what they are really worth. This person started their brakes at $5. It went up to $172. That's probably as high as M900 XTR brakes will go. Shimano XTR BR-M900 cantilever brakes cyclocross yeti bontrager vintage CX | eBay

He responded with this, quite butthurt. He can charge high prices, but he sure can't spell very well.

wow pretty funny that your telling me how to sell. Ive been doing this for living exclusively for years. I dont need to open your links because auctions dont mean anything. Im a store with a huge investment and all items are in quantity. I typically sell 10k avg. per week up until my mmove to pdx because i dont have time to deal with it. Also emails like this make me keep my prices high so I have to deal with one less dildo.

You can sell your grafteks for what ever you want

your telling me how to sell - you can see in my last 2 weeks a pair of cantis, m900 shifters , and rear D for more than most will pay. remember this is not exclusively an american hobby 1/3 of my gear goes international complaints are virtually nonexistent.

I did .5 million in vintage parts last year and spent more than half that. I dont have parts bins except for used stuff which i have multitudes of but have no interest in selling. Almost anything in my store is in cases & w/ 1200 items listed and 5 times that to list if I ever feel like it i dont really need to underprice everyone.

By the time you decide to sell yours , you can thank me for raising the price and giving you a comparison if you have nos.

Youo know mtbs are fairly young compared to road bikes in collectability and look at what mid 80's c record cranks and deltas hit $1200 XTR is cheap in comparison, especially for 1st year.

your message is annoying, you dont have to agree with my price but learn how to use ebay completed listings and terapeak before messaging me and you;ll see that these sell.

pb bikes | eBay

right there is 3 pieces of m900 sold, probably some xt's too.

I ride both road and mtb and am finding the mtb vintage enthusiasts I guess because of age to complain alot about the price and I say dont buy from me. The Benelux countries and SE Asia are gobbling this stuff up . check terapeak m900


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Things are worth whatever people are willing to pay for them.

However, I am inclined to think he may have bought those items himself just to establish a price history for those items.


----------



## Laffinatcha (Feb 24, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> The whole ad was full of misstatements. Designed by Tom Ritchey. hahaha.


It's fine to laugh at people who make mistakes, which are by their nature as mistakes _unintentional_. I just looked at the comps and followed what this guy wrote, I don't see you flaming him anywhere. You only beat on women here? Oh that's just so_ brave_.

However, sending them derogatory arrogant name calling emails is *NOT *OKAY!

I thought this guy "Klasse" (more like "Trasshe") was a one off psychopath but looks like your membership gets off on accosting and bullying perfect strangers on eBay and Craigslist. WTF gives you the right?

I will never look at a guy on a mountain bike the same way ever again because of this, it is an eye opener, I mean just wow. What a bunch of self absorbed bullies you are! I expect shite like this from say street gangs, but then that's basically what you all are except you hide out online under assumed names. So what would you say to your mothers if she was virtually assaulted by one of your scummy members?

Here's a newsflash! Nobody else gives a crap that you are self labelled experts on whatever bike or bike part SOMEONE ELSE OWNS! It's *theirs*, no one made you gods of all things bike, and when you support this trollish, aggressively antisocial behavior you just make the world a nastier place to live. Do you also lean over someone's fence to mace their dog because it had the nerve to bark at you as you rode by? Do you feel entitled to grab little kids off the street and buttfcuk them too?

I open my email to find garbage like these two emails from your 'roidrager buddy here, maybe he needs to back off the Rockstar. "Full of crap"??? For trying to sell something I own? For saying a tall guy rides this bike regularly? None of you ever watches the BMX riders catching air on those huge ramps in the X Games? Hello??

Email below is from your psycho captain:

One question: are you out of your mind?

1. Bridgestones have nothing to do with Tom Ritchey. NOTHING. They were designed by Grant Petersen and made in Japan. No Ritchey hands on it at all.

2. Shimano STX were low-end components. Because the MB-4 is a low-end bike. Never, EVER were they titanium-plated. Like NEVER. You are smoking crack to think otherwise.

3. There's no way in hell your "hubby" rides a 14" frame fine, unless he is a mutant. 14" is considered an extra small/small in the bike world. Your hubby needs a large, at least.

That said, your price is too high. THe MB-4 is a low-end bike that's not really worth anything these days. $100 tops. And you are currently being mocked on websites where people actually have knowledge of vintage mountain bikes, and know you're full of crap.

To learn about Bridgestones, go here:

Bridgestone Bicycles

To see that you've been called out for having a stupidly ridiculous posting:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...ting-thread-craigslist-ebay-etc-567685-8.html

Other than that, GREAT luck on the sale!

Sincerely,

Captain Obvious

2.

Hey, here's the scoop! You were wrong, get over it and don't be a dumbass about it. First, your bike salesman did lie, as STX is entry-level Shimano and not Ti coated. It doesn't even look like Ti. I could get into the different levels of Shimano components from the early 90s but you probably wouldn't understand anyways. And 14" IS the frame size, you stupid ****ing troll. I never said anything about millimeters or feet. Frames are measured in inches as well as S/M/L/XL sizes. A 14" seat tube, measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the center of the top tube, would be a small or extra small. Medium is usually 17.5"-18". Get the picture? Rather than argue with me like a complete ****ing imbecile, go here and look for yourself...all of the frame sizes for your bike are listed in inches: BikePedia - 1994 Bridgestone MB-4 SUS Complete Bicycle

Good job revising your posting, but you still look like an idiot. Oh, and nobody ****ing cares about your stupid sob story. I can't stand when people ***** about losing their jobs, and are too ****ing dumb to find something else. Haven't you ever heard of a safety net? It's when responsible people have extra cash lying around to cover their living expenses for a few months in case you lose your job. Oh well, now you know.

God damn, you represent Los Angeles perfectly. *Arrogant, combative, and ****ing stupid.* Hopefully all this hardship has taught you to live within your means and plan ahead for emergencies. **** people should know when they're kids.

Sincerely,

Captain Obvious.

"Arrogant, combative, and ****ing stupid."

*Excuse me, who started this?*


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

mkozaczek said:


> Things are worth whatever people are willing to pay for them.
> 
> However, I am inclined to think he may have bought those items himself just to establish a price history for those items.


I thought the same thing. I know there are a lot of fools out there, but I really can't see someone spending $600 on an XTR derailleur. 
Not when there are plenty of fine examples for $100 or less: Shimano XTR excellent condition rear derailleur vintage mtb | eBay


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

djmuff said:


> I thought the same thing. I know there are a lot of fools out there, but I really can't see someone spending $600 on an XTR derailleur.
> Not when there are plenty of fine examples for $100 or less: Shimano XTR excellent condition rear derailleur vintage mtb | eBay


Sure, if you're gonna ride it.

But if you're building an NOS bike, then you need NOS, and then you have to pay NOS prices. There is a subtle, but big difference between NIB - NEW - LIKE NEW and on and on and on...


----------



## farley325 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Cheap Boulder Defiant*

Boulder Bicycles-Defiant Frame | eBay


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The _perfect_ strangers aren't the ones that get made fun of, just the funny ones.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

haha! funny stuff!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

farley325 said:


> Boulder Bicycles-Defiant Frame | eBay


Thankfully the picture of the crack...since it wasn't mentioned in the auction.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Laffinatcha said:


> It's fine to laugh at people who make mistakes, which are by their nature as mistakes _unintentional_. I just looked at the comps and followed what this guy wrote, I don't see you flaming him anywhere. You only beat on women here? Oh that's just so_ brave_.
> 
> However, sending them derogatory arrogant name calling emails is *NOT *OKAY!
> 
> ...


I didn't read your diatribe....but I can tell you're a psycho.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Thankfully the picture of the crack...since it wasn't mentioned in the auction.


$3,000 with a big honking crack at the pivot! Nice! Maybe an offer of $250 will be accepted.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Thankfully the picture of the crack...since it wasn't mentioned in the auction.


Although it was obvious, even before peeping the pics, that something was on crack.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I should share the gem left as a visitor message on my profile:

_You're a real card, you don't even have any real bikes, just a buncha old beater siht, just like you, a skanky nobby kneed skinny hairy assed piece of siht! Whatsa matter, can't make enough blowing your buddies at 50 cents a suck to buy a real bike? Mine cost $3K! WTF you think I'm selling my bait bike? I was looking for a stupid demented cnut like you who thinks "oo, vintage mtb, gnarly!" and creams his panties at the thought of making a ridiculous frankenstein fixie, and that is just so fuken gaaay!

The point is laugh at the funny postings, fine, but don't FCUKING ASSULT THE SELLERS!! I hope you and your wimpy limp dickwad friends all go face first over a 500 foot cliff and hit every rock and break every bone in your pathetic weedy bodies on the way down. And that your fcukbuddies laugh at you and leave you there to die.

Now how does that feel?I hope you enjoyed it as much as your buddy did when he did it to me. _


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I think I missed something. CL? WTF?


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

So what he's saying is he's gonna light your country music award on fire?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

that's some quality crazy right there


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

You know DJ, for a guy who is a "dildo", he sure spent a lot of time telling you that. If someone is a "dildo", why bother? As soon as I see an item is from budget bicycle or pbbikes, I close the tab and don't watch the auction. I tend to agree with those who say that these sales will never actually complete and soon we'll see it listed again.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Laffinatcha said:


> Here's a newsflash! Nobody else gives a crap that you are self labelled experts on whatever bike or bike part SOMEONE ELSE OWNS!


For the record, I'd like to state I actually give a crap that some of the folks here are experts on certain bikes or bike parts.

It's nice to have people out there who, over time, have amassed knowledge and are happy to share it. It helps us learn and builds a sense of community. Some of us are happy to be set straight.

I guess you only understand that when you have a capacity for learnin'.

Grumps


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Just wanted to let whomever grabbed this one know...

you're damn lucky I promised my wife no more bikes for a while...

was "this" close to hitting a bid anyway 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Steve


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Just wanted to let whomever grabbed this one know...
> 
> you're damn lucky I promised my wife no more bikes for a while...
> 
> ...


Wow $300 for that sucker! That was a score for someone. Can't believe it had 19 bids but only went for that little. I have watched white freewheels go for close to that on ebay.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Ti shoes..........hummmmmmm

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice and all, but crack smokin' pricing policy continues at this shop. I wonder how many of their items have been posted here...

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That guy is nutso. It's kinda odd. They aren't just slightly overpriced. Not even double overpriced but like multiple times overpriced.

Salsa Ala Carte Columbus Steel Mountain Bike 18" Bicycle Shimano XTR Rock Shock | eBay

NEW 1999 Klein Karma Pave Suspension Hybrid Bicycle Small Shimano Deore XT Green | eBay

Vintage 1991 Schwinn Paramount Series 90 PDG Mountain Bike 20" Bicycle Suntour | eBay

I like this one. $25,000

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> That guy is nutso. It's kinda odd. They aren't just slightly overpriced. Not even double overpriced but like multiple times overpriced.
> 
> Salsa Ala Carte Columbus Steel Mountain Bike 18" Bicycle Shimano XTR Rock Shock | eBay
> 
> ...


That Litespeed has been repeatedly posted for sale since 2009. Glad to see that guy has been spending his time well.

And for those that are wondering...no, it didn't retail for $38k.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Best item ever from our favorite seller?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Who needs a Salsa stem?

vintage 1995 salsa stem made in california broken mounting bolt needs repair usa | eBay


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Comes with creepy dude.


----------



## Ineedmorecowbell (Jun 16, 2010)

Porche Bike S


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

HaHaHa, this one gets my "vote"

Incumbent Bike by Weslo

Steve


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Am I missing something????

I stumbled upon this on eBay this evening. Does this have ANY value...

 Slightly worn Brooks saddle


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Kinda breaking the rules, but kinda not. Way too small for most folks, save, perhaps, GOB, (but she's too nice to yell at me)...

I had no idea he did any MTB's, but stumbled across this cruising eBay this AM.

Gorgeous fork, mostly crap parts, Gloria, you need a new toy? 

RARE Albert Eisentraut bike | eBay


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

classen said:


> Am I missing something????
> 
> I stumbled upon this on eBay this evening. Does this have ANY value...
> 
> Slightly worn Brooks saddle


Why?

A little saddle soap and that'll buff right out ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Kinda breaking the rules, but kinda not. Way too small for most folks, save, perhaps, GOB, (but she's too nice to yell at me)...
> 
> I had no idea he did any MTB's, but stumbled across this cruising eBay this AM.
> 
> ...


Dibs.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> Dibs.


Can I have the high quality Tektro cable?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jtmartino said:


> Can I have the high quality Tektro cable?


For free even.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Dibs.


Doubt it'll go big. Between the frame/fork, front hub, rear QR, the current price isn't too shabby.....


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Not really V or R, but definitely C. In the funny kind of way. Where u are...seeing is believing!

The Ultimate Downhill


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Best ad ever. Ashley, I think I love you.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

*Biobace*

No SH!T, real BIOBACE
Klein # 47 the holy grail of Mountain Bikes first Retro Classic Vintage 1983 US | eBay


----------



## mr.vance (Oct 19, 2007)

This lady knows a classic.

Several bikes-Some classics


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

*hmmmm*



mr.vance said:


> This _lady_ knows a classic.
> 
> Several bikes-Some classics


Um...Im thinkin that might be Jeff in the pic.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't seen a chick with a mullet in like....ages.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL omg. Reno.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Huffy Toss...curb material.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

someone is smoking PCP

Rare Purple Ano 1" Halson Designs 'PDS Inversion' Bicycle Suspension Fork. RAD! | eBay


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Wow!*

It's nice to know I have $1200 worth of derailleurs hanging on three bikes.

NOS Shimano XT M739 Rear Derailleur Very Rare 8 speed SIS | eBay


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

bout time some of us hit the investments right


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

jeff said:


> It's nice to know I have $1200 worth of derailleurs hanging on three bikes.
> 
> NOS Shimano XT M739 Rear Derailleur Very Rare 8 speed SIS | eBay


I guess I should of bought the NOS one on craigslist for $25.00 last week.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

They're proud of this one, judging by the price.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

whodaphuck said:


> They're proud of this one, judging by the price.


Well...they do say it's an awesome bike. I'm sold.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dude, double rear suspension too.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Appropriately priced, but it looks like this seller hired an (uninformed) ad agency for a $50 Next!
"The handlebars with rubber grip makes for convenient use. ":thumbsup:


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

I like the not 1, not 2, but 3 non-drive side photos. It's like they planned it.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Why spend over $10,000 on a Cunningham when you could have this Ross.

Budget Bicycle Center is clueless. Has anyone been in there? Are they really this dumb?

Vintage 1987 Ross Mt McKinley Mountain Bike 22" Bicycle Shimano Deore XT #24 | eBay


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Huffy Ti

Reward: For the return of my Huffy Titanium Mountain Bike


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

klasse said:


> Huffy Ti
> 
> Reward: For the return of my Huffy Titanium Mountain Bike


He could buy five better bikes at Goodwill for the price of his reward.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

djmuff said:


> Why spend over $10,000 on a Cunningham when you could have this Ross.


I woulda bought it, but then they went and took $6K off the price by clamping it on the seat tube.

You ask $14K for a bike, then go and do that to it? WTF?


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

djmuff said:


> Why spend over $10,000 on a Cunningham when you could have this Ross.
> 
> Budget Bicycle Center is clueless. Has anyone been in there? Are they really this dumb?
> 
> Vintage 1987 Ross Mt McKinley Mountain Bike 22" Bicycle Shimano Deore XT #24 | eBay


Yes....I've always wondered how they arrive at their asking prices. 
This for example:
Vintage 1982 Schwinn Sidewinder Sierra Brown 20" Suntour Mountain Bike Bicycle | eBay


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

This one even has a video. 
mountain bike - Customized
bb Mountain bike @ night - YouTube
bb Mountain bike @ night - YouTube


----------



## prefixie (Apr 11, 2012)

John Barrett said:


> Yes....I've always wondered how they arrive at their asking prices.
> This for example:
> Vintage 1982 Schwinn Sidewinder Sierra Brown 20" Suntour Mountain Bike Bicycle | eBay


Or maybe he's a genius and really only targets uneducated buyers by creating a high price differential between his items (in store and ebay) making items that are simply overpriced seem relatively inexpensive when compared to the outrageously priced ones.

I do this all them time at garage sales, swap meets or whatever. Have one or two items priced really high and labeled prominently and price the other items just a bit higher than "typical" and by comparison they seem cheap. 50% of the time it works all the time!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

prefixie said:


> 50% of the time it works all the time!


That's outstanding!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> That's outstanding!


You owe me a new keyboard - I don't think it can be recovered from the amount of coffee that came through my nose after reading that :eekster:
:lol:


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

APPARENTLY THIS IS SOME KIND OF HANDBUILT RITCHEY 7005 MODEL THE PRICE IS A LITTLE HIGH BUT PROBABLY TOTALLY WORTH IT

CUSTOM BUILT MOUNTAIN BIKE 24 SPEED ALUMINUM FRAME RITCHEY RST TRANZ X HAYES | eBay


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

ong said:


> APPARENTLY THIS IS SOME KIND OF HANDBUILT RITCHEY 7005 MODEL THE PRICE IS A LITTLE HIGH BUT PROBABLY TOTALLY WORTH IT
> 
> CUSTOM BUILT MOUNTAIN BIKE 24 SPEED ALUMINUM FRAME RITCHEY RST TRANZ X HAYES | eBay


He's not advertising it as a Ritchey. In the description he clearly states it's a Pacific. It probably has a Ritchey stem or had a Ritchey tyre at one stage of it's life.

And besides, he's dropped the price from $50,000 to $15,000 so he can't be considered unreasonable. 
Grumps


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

For 15K he could at least offer shipping.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

So this was an outstanding bargain.

PACIFIC 9500 MOUNTAIN BIKE | eBay


----------



## srey (May 17, 2006)

Santa Cruz Mountain Bike


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Another HUFFY Ti

IRONMAN BY HUFFY WITH TITANIUM BORON SREEL

this one is also Boron composite / IRONMAN


----------



## prefixie (Apr 11, 2012)

HAWT!!!!

Vintage Mens Cannondale Mountain 1000 Bike Bicycle 22 in | eBay


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

My father had one and from what I recall one of the decals said they were produced by Astro-Daimler. Must have been a year when the exchange rate was competitive for bringing European bikes into the US. Before the Japan invasion. Back in the days when Puegeot, Motobecane and a few other Euro road lines wer were hot in the US. But it's a road bike in a Mtn thread.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

This bike is "murdered out" it's totally sick, check it out: SPECIALIZED!!IMMACULATE MURDERED OUT "SPECIALIZED" MOUNTAIN BIKE !


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

three whopping grand for this animal..

Proflex Animal


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> three whopping grand for this animal..
> 
> Proflex Animal


Well his dad paid eight grand


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

klasse said:


> This bike is "murdered out" it's totally sick, check it out: SPECIALIZED!!IMMACULATE MURDERED OUT "SPECIALIZED" MOUNTAIN BIKE !


The seller also cleaned and lubed the fork bearings, so it must be good.


----------



## sylus (Feb 19, 2012)

oooo they have one here too


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Outing: Huffy Ironman Titanium Boron Steel!*

This was too good to pass up! 

Huffy Ironman Titanium Boron Steel Mountain Bicycle Bike MTB Shimano Kalin 1999 | eBay

Hope someone scores this, after all, it's made of Titanium Boron Steel :thumbsup:.

Sorry, I needed a laugh this morning, and now I have it! Carry on.

frog


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

1-piece cranks FTW.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I didn't know FTW made cranks too


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Shayne said:


> I didn't know FTW made _boat anchors_ too


There fixed it for you! :thumbsup:

For the longest time, I thought FTW _meant_ Frank the Welder too! One of my students had to educate me on the other meaning! Guess that means I'm getting old!

frog


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It's not Frank, my favorite welder?


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

It says "titanium boron steel" right on it, it has to be true!
A guy could definitely take that bike off some sweet jumps!:thumbsup:


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

*This is one BADA$$ bike!*

My apologies for outing this but.............it is a great ad.

Nuke-Proof 1976 Emory Unisex Industrial Cruiser

Nuke-Proof 1976 Emory Unisex Industrial Cruiser - $250 (Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory)

Date: 2012-10-02, 1:50PM PDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

first, i'll tell you the basics about this bike, and then i'll tell ya a little story of it's history.

it's an Emory Unisex Super Deluxe Industrial Cruiser, made in 1976 by the Aerofast bicycle corp, in Jacksonville Florida. that means USA quality.

here's the brochure:

hand straightened 16 ga. hi carbon steel frame with reinforcing struts mig welded and shot peened for stress relief 
superstrong step - through frame on unisex 
tig welded 16 ga. hi carbon steel fork shot peened for stress relief 
integrally welded chainguard fittings with three point attachment 
Wald balloon fenders 
heavy duty, High Flange alloy front hub 
Bendix coaster brake 
11 ga. spokes on Sun Metal Products steel rims 
Wald Handlebars, gooseneck, cranks, headset and bottom bracket, pedals and sprocket.
Carlisle tires.

these bikes are still made today, and cost a whopping $599.95!

now, lemme tell ya about MY bike.

when i was 11, i lived in Tucson, AZ in 1980, and i was riding my bmx bike around and saw this bike chained to a fence. i thought it was a crazy looking bike at the time, and there was an old nerdy guy with thick-ass glasses pulling weeds out of the front yard.

i asked him about the bike, and he told me he took it from the Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory in Berkely (https://www.llnl.gov/about/history.html) when he left. Emory had supplied them with 200 bikes or something to ride around the place, and he snatched this one up when he went crazy and fled the place.

the LLNL was at the forefront of building nuclear weapons in the 50's, 60's, and 70's, in case you were wondering. i dunno how much radiation this bike absorbed, but it just made it stronger.

this old guy was pretty nutty and living a pretty secluded life in the desert, so something musta happened that drove him mad, but i didn't give a **** about that, i just wanted the bike.

as luck would have it, he had "removed" 2 bikes from the LLNL, one male, and this unisex bike. this one was for his wife, and she left him, so he didn't want it anymore.

so i got a deal on it. i don't even remember how much i paid. at the time, it was probably a lot of money for an 11 year old.

the bike was pretty beat up lookin, as it'd been sitting in the desert for a while, but it cleaned up good. the rims were already spray-painted black (as well as the nipples, in that "**** masking tape!" method popular at the time.

i dunno what happened to the old guy, but i kept the bike for a long time. moved to orange county soon after that, and rode this bike everywhere.

got hit by cars twice on it, and nothing happened (to the bike, anyway. me and the cars suffered some damage...)

i've had a shitload of bad ass bikes in my life, and still do, but i've always loved this bike. it's still got the same innertubes in it. and it HUMS when you ride down the street. seriously, it's like "HMMMMMMMMM i'm so happy to roll along HMMMMMMMM" it makes you smile, especially when your drunk.

speaking of riding around drunk, this bike's awesome for it, because you can't hurt it. curbs? **** curbs. curbs don't exist in this bike's vocabulary. curbs are just little bumps. up or down, don't matter. this bike has been ridden by so many drunk people it's like a taxi cab. never complains, always there when you call it, and goes straight, even if you can't.

which brings us to why i'm selling it.

i moved from costa mesa to westminster about a year ago, and i hadn't been riding it much, and my roommate in CM needed a bike to ride, so i let him borrow it. he wasn't the most responsible guy, but he was alright.

so i'm over there the other day for a bbq, and there's my bike, in the backyard, rotting away, orange paint all oxidized, tires flat, and ****ING UNLOCKED! it ain't the most secure of houses, and there's drunken party goers there all the time, and this one of a kind motherf'en bike is just sitting there waiting for some drumcircle sitting, hackey sack playin white guy with dreadlocks freak to ride it away.

F that. this bike didn't survive nuclear radiation at the test lab, the harsh desert of tucson, and my drunken ass evel kneivel impressions for 36 ****en years to wind up with bathtub flowers stuck all over it and abandoned at burningman covered in the stench of patchouli oil. no freakin' way!

so once again, i brought it home, cleaned it up again, and rode it around for a few days. it's still got that little hop in the back wheel, the tires still hum, and it's a goddamn great motherf'en bike.

but i just don't have time to enjoy it. riding it once a month isn't enough for this bike. it likes getting punished. it likes torn up chicks with crappy tattoos riding on the handlebars. it likes smashing into cars and running over rollerbladers.

so buy it. it's freakin awesome.

and, you better fuken lock it up.

oh, and if you ever want to sell it, give me first dibs. like i said, i love this bike...

and you may think 250 is a lot for a beat up cruiser, but that's because you don't know anything. i'm not going on sentimental value, i'm going on an american made product, built to last through any zombie apocalypse, through the second coming of christ, and the end of the mayan calender. a motherf'ing asteroid could make a direct hit at a million miles an hour on this bike and you could still ride it to get some smokes...

call, text, Baird at 714-614-3750 anytime.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Must have this bike.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Dont really care for the bike, doesnt really look like anything special to my eyes, love the story though....lololol.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

The story IS the bike!


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

" BIKE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION AND WAS BARELY RIDDEN. I'M 100% POSITIVE THAT IT HAS LESS THAN 100 MILES ON IT"

Ha Ha! You be the judge.

TREK Y-22 Y22 Y 22 CARBON FIBER BICYCLE BIKE MOUNTAIN XTR OCLV | eBay


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

John Barrett said:


> " BIKE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION AND WAS BARELY RIDDEN. I'M 100% POSITIVE THAT IT HAS LESS THAN 100 MILES ON IT"
> 
> Ha Ha! You be the judge.
> 
> TREK Y-22 Y22 Y 22 CARBON FIBER BICYCLE BIKE MOUNTAIN XTR OCLV | eBay


Almost makes me want to buy a Trek, if only so I can b*tch strip it and run over the frame with a bulldozer in front of the corporate offices.....


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Almost makes me want to buy a Trek, if only so I can b*tch strip it and run over the frame with a bulldozer in front of the corporate offices.....


C'mon man, don't hold back, let it out ... let it all out and tell us how you really feel


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> let it all out and tell us how you really feel


I dunno, if I did that, I might end up in jail


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

John Barrett said:


> " BIKE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION AND WAS BARELY RIDDEN. I'M 100% POSITIVE THAT IT HAS LESS THAN 100 MILES ON IT"
> 
> Ha Ha! You be the judge.
> 
> TREK Y-22 Y22 Y 22 CARBON FIBER BICYCLE BIKE MOUNTAIN XTR OCLV | eBay


Actually, looking at that bike put a smile on my face. For some reason, it seems so satisfying to see a bike that has been ridden into the ground. It is super depressing to see one that was left outside to rot.  But, when all the life has been lovingly squeezed from it? Freakin awesome! That bike can tell some seriously awesome stories  Most bikes seem to get sold before their life is totally up, because people seem to outgrow the components before they are worn (or, latest/ greatest shinies catch their attention).

Haha, what an awesome thread idea! I am going to check if there already is one, and revive it. Otherwise, I am gonna make one


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

Bikemaya said:


> Actually, looking at that bike put a smile on my face. For some reason, it seems so satisfying to see a bike that has been ridden into the ground. It is super depressing to see one that was left outside to rot.  But, when all the life has been lovingly squeezed from it? Freakin awesome! That bike can tell some seriously awesome stories  Most bikes seem to get sold before their life is totally up, because people seem to outgrow the components before they are worn (or, latest/ greatest shinies catch their attention).
> 
> Haha, what an awesome thread idea! I am going to check if there already is one, and revive it. Otherwise, I am gonna make one


Just imagine what's on the bike rack.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Can someone explain the purpose of this Campy pneumatic saddle?

Brown Campagnolo Electa Pneumatic Leather Saddle | eBay


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

classen said:


> Can someone explain the purpose of this Campy pneumatic saddle?
> 
> Brown Campagnolo Electa Pneumatic Leather Saddle | eBay


 Umm, that's obviously for taking your blood pressure while riding, everyone knows that!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

nemhed said:


> Umm, that's obviously for taking your blood pressure while riding, everyone knows that!


*THAT'S* where you're supposed to take a blood pressure??? 

Damn, I've been doing it wrong all these years ...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Once a bike sits on CL for a week, is it fair game to out it?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> Once a bike sits on CL for a week, is it fair game to out it?


no. unless it's priced under a BBC pricing strategy. :eekster:


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> no. unless it's priced under a BBC pricing strategy. :eekster:


Fair enough. So now that it's gone, who got that *****in' pink and silver 'comfort bike' from the San Diego craigslist?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

oooh! The Ibis?! Yeah, who got it?!!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> oooh! The Ibis?! Yeah, who got it?!!


That's the one. Minty Ibis with dirt drops and a Koski fork. Really nice build and amazing condition (once the slicks are replaced).


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Project -2, haha! Kona Race Light Gas Powered Bicycle with German Sachs 30cc Engine | eBay


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

One of these brakes is not like the other. Properly 'outted' it may have brought a bit more at auction.

At first glance I thought it was a V-Brake. It took a while to hit me even though I've been watching for one (MRC Powerlink U-Brake - Russ Crystal/Crystal Design manufactured).

Scott Pedersen SE Brakes U Brakes Front and Rear | eBay


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Sizzler said:


> Project -2, haha! Kona Race Light Gas Powered Bicycle with German Sachs 30cc Engine | eBay


Love the reversed fork.


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

*Custom Built One of a Kind MTB!!!*

I've seen this Trek bike come up on Fleabay many times in the past couple months. Each time, the seller is asking $1999 starting bid. Amazing.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Am I missing something? Should I be hanging on to more things?

Old School BMX Tange Packing for TX 500 Forks | eBay


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

That one is just plain comical.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds like a pathological hoarder trying to prove they CAN let stuff go... if someone bids on it, that is...


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I have seen many boxes and old packaging for sale for the old school BMX stuff....I've wondered if anybody actually purchases the stuff.....I do happen to have a NOS TX500 fork at home...I wonder if it needs old, used packaging?


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

This should make you cringe:

1989 Yeti Ultimate E Stay Mountain Bike FTW Accu Trax ATAC XT VRC Retro Tribute | eBay


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Retro Dude said:


> This should make you cringe:
> 
> 1989 Yeti Ultimate E Stay Mountain Bike FTW Accu Trax ATAC XT VRC Retro Tribute | eBay


Facepalm.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

rockcrusher said:


> Facepalm.


I actually looked at that ad with the intention of buying it to use as a Belt drive IGH bike. I can't seem to find a Yeti for that cheap but I ended up passing on it because it's still not worth nearly $400.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

In all reality, there have been many bikes that were cloned and and raced. Kona took some Turners and renamed them and the industry accepted them, so at least this guy is clearly stating that it's a clone. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


Retro Dude said:


> This should make you cringe:
> 
> 1989 Yeti Ultimate E Stay Mountain Bike FTW Accu Trax ATAC XT VRC Retro Tribute | eBay


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

SPECIALIZED Hardrock Sport

rake....trail...and of course, lets not forget.....DRAG


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Painesville. Very appropriate


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

syklystt said:


> SPECIALIZED Hardrock Sport
> 
> rake....trail...and of course, lets not forget.....DRAG


I just saw the bike this morning. Are you in the Cleveland area?


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, 
I was looking for cranks and saw this:

Sugino 3 Pieces Crankset 170mm Pedals Ringear AC BB and Tioga Spind Arm Caps | eBay

A rather unique way of presenting a crankset and BB for sale.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

CS2 said:


> I just saw the bike this morning. Are you in the Cleveland area?


Yes


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Loey said:


> Hi,
> I was looking for cranks and saw this:
> 
> Sugino 3 Pieces Crankset 170mm Pedals Ringear AC BB and Tioga Spind Arm Caps | eBay
> ...


What?...you dont remove your cranks that way?...quite fast with a sawsall.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

At least they are offering a 25% discount.
Shimano XTR M900 Rear Derailleur Very RARE 8 Speed MTB ATB Last One | eBay
BTW, I have one if someone wants to pay me half that price.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

LARRYJO said:


> At least they are offering a 25% discount.
> Shimano XTR M900 Rear Derailleur Very RARE 8 Speed MTB ATB Last One | eBay
> BTW, I have one if someone wants to pay me half that price.


And mine is even cheaper! 

I hope nobody buys their stuff. So ridiculous.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

2004 Limited Edition Trek Madone Road Bike #159 / 500 Lance Armstrong

* 2004 Limited Edition Trek Madone Road Bike #159 / 500 Lance Armstrong - $3000 (Arden, NC)

This bike is a limited production bike, #159 / 500 Lance Armstrong Tour de France win number five. It was a special Madone model, and was new-for-2004 aerodynamically enhanced version of OCLV frame that was first seen at the 2003 Tour de France. It has only a few rides, thus limited milage and is in pristine condition. The bike was bought as a collectable investment and it is now time to release and let someone enjoy the ride... *

Uhhhhhm, I think the time to sell it would have been last year before he was busted. Not that I have any ill feelings towards the guy but let's face it, nobody is really looking for Lance Armstrong collectibles right now. lol


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Saw this on the Bay today, maybe I will get flamed because someone is willing to pay full retail for a nearly 20 yr old bike, but dang!

Very RARE One Off Titanium Fat Chance Shockabilly | eBay

frog


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I personally would love to get one of those...but I'd need to remove one of the last digits, get me in the 500.00 range, now thats a deal .
and how does one verify that there was only 2 made?.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Ex-fat welder Scott Bengtson has confirmed that maybe only "a few" Ti SABs were made. One of them has an action-tec head tube intergated suspension fork.

FatCogs Community Discussion Forums - View Single Post - Rare Fats?


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

fatchanceti said:


> Ex-fat welder Scott Bengtson has confirmed that maybe only "a few" Ti SABs were made. One of them has an action-tec head tube intergated suspension fork.
> 
> FatCogs Community Discussion Forums - View Single Post - Rare Fats?


cool...thanks!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The auction reads like Chris personally built this bike. True?


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

Trek Women's Cruiser, very comfy to ride!
Not only is the price ridiculous, check out the fork!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

gmmeyerIII said:


> check out the fork!


Aside from hitting your foot on the tire, how would that handle? I imagine the reason they are selling it is because they don't enjoy riding it.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Aside from hitting your foot on the tire, how would that handle? I imagine the reason they are selling it is because they don't enjoy riding it.


It would track really well in a straight line as there would be a huge amount of trail. It may not do so well in turns.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Merlin Titanium mountain bike

And I quote - " this is a perfect fit for my height" quickly followed by the "Bike will garner looks everywhere you bike"

I am sure none of those looks come from the bar ends.......


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

datmony said:


> Merlin Titanium mountain bike
> 
> And I quote - " this is a perfect fit for my height" quickly followed by the "Bike will garner looks everywhere you bike"
> 
> I am sure none of those looks come from the bar ends.......


daisychaining the barends...I hate it when someone has an idea that is soo well tought out...and I didnt think of it!...multi position to the max.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Poor MB-1*

Total shame to do this to such a wonderful ride. 
*
Electric bike kits already installed in your bike - $700 (La Puente) *
Electric bike kits already installed in your bike


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mwah haaa haaa! I have to shhareeee....

This better come with a bike but no....even decals are EXTRA.

Yeti Accutrax Vintage MTB Bike Fork for Fat Mountain Grafton Klein Ringle Porc | eBay

If it doesn't sell for 275 TWICE; then of course list it for 749. And if that doesn't sell? Then list it for $1249.00!

hahaha. My eyeballs hurt from laughing.

I think I'm going to offer $49.99 for it.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Didn't really know much about this thread until now. Wished I had payed attention earlier, because another forum member here did a wild number on us on the 'Bay, and the end result was even though I had won the auction the member had already either sold the frame or no longer had it in their possession by the closing date of the auction.

End result was that I got screwed, and then found the same poster here on MTBR. Go figure.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

unicrown junkie said:


> Didn't really know much about this thread until now. Wished I had payed attention earlier, because another forum member here did a wild number on us on the 'Bay, and the end result was even though I had won the auction the member had already either sold the frame or no longer had it in their possession by the closing date of the auction.
> 
> End result was that I got screwed, and then found the same poster here on MTBR. Go figure.


I've actually done that but I cancel the auction before it ends and it's only when there are no bidders.

And I didn't mean for my post to be ragging on a particular member here. I don't even think he's a member here. It's more a WTF insane money type of mention rather than an air dirty laundry type of comment about his character. Must be a new kind of sales tactic which is similar to how I sometimes play roulette or blackjack.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Actually, your earlier post was dead-on in my opinion.

Not only had I won the parallel geometry frame, but I had paid the whole sum for it as well. Then about ten minutes after the sale/payment the seller contacted me saying they no longer had the frame. It got even weirder after that in what they were trying to offer me instead, but I will leave it there.

So, the seller knew they didn't have the item any longer, and yet let the auction go through from start to finish. Why they did this I do not know.

Weirder yet is this member here is respected (I do respect some of this members post as well), and with good reason in many cases because their contributions are certainly worthy of MTBR rep points. Just for some reason out in the marketplace this person decided to take it to me, why I do not know.



girlonbike said:


> I've actually done that but I cancel the auction before it ends and it's only when there are no bidders.
> 
> And I didn't mean for my post to be ragging on a particular member here. I don't even think he's a member here. It's more a WTF insane money type of mention rather than an air dirty laundry type of comment about his character. Must be a new kind of sales tactic which is similar to how I sometimes play roulette or blackjack.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Inquiring minds want to know...you might be saving a member from the same debacle.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

whodaphuck said:


> Inquiring minds want to know...you might be saving a member from the same debacle.


I won't due to two reasons, insane as my logic may be.

1) It wasn't a business transaction here, so I leave it at that.

2) There rep is there for good reason, lots of great posts and info to back up that green button. Their contribution here far exceeds that one screwed up transaction caused me a headache, there are other bikes.

Last, my dumbass waited too long, I hadn't thought even of reporting it here, the case is cold on my end because I didn't realize where I could vent. damn stupid of me there.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Most people here have a long memory, but sometimes you gotta handle stuff quick


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeti Accutrax Vintage MTB Bike Fork for Fat Mountain Grafton Klein Ringle Porc | eBay


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And for only $2000 more you can get a whole bike.
Vintage Used 198 Raleigh The Edge Mountain Bicycle Trials John Olsen 24" 26" | eBay

I'm on a role tonight.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Look guys, over a $10K value!!!!! For ONLY $2500!!!!

"Specialized" Mountain Bike w/Custom Parts!! Retail over 10,000


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

datmony said:


> Look guys, over a $10K value!!!!! For ONLY $2500!!!!
> 
> "Specialized" Mountain Bike w/Custom Parts!! Retail over 10,000


That saddle angle makes for an exciting ride...


----------



## OchoCero (Jan 1, 2009)

djmuff said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen this seller on ebay, but most of their prices are unbelievable.
> 
> For example, here is a set of NOS Deore thumbies, still in the pack, for $175.
> $175 Thumbies
> ...


That guy pulled all his listings!

His ads were comedy gold.

Like the Fisher Procaliber for $8000 that must have generated so many "what the hell is wrong with you?" emails, that he eventually re-listed it at $25,000 as some sort of F-you.

He did sell a lot of other items at seemingly reasonable prices, so I wonder what happened to him?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

OchoCero said:


> That guy pulled all his listings!
> 
> His ads were comedy gold.
> 
> ...


That's odd. He's always had a million things up forever and ever. listed, relisted, relisted, relisted....

Maybe he died.

If there's a new player with pbbikes prices, then maybe he got tired of his reputation and has a new ebay account.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I've had the idea that some of those crazy prices on ebay listings (particularly complete bikes) are there to keep an interesting bike in the "store window" to induce buyers to look at their other listings.

Dunno, I don't have the patience to sell there.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

My suspicion about some expensive listings is they are tied to brick and mortar shops looking for a cheap and easy way to offer their stuff online. They offer stuff on Ebay at the same full retail prices they charge in their shop, and think that it is reasonable. Many people are clueless about how vastly different the online market is, especially the Ebay market.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Get to the choppa!

======== Classic Specialized STUMPJUMPER ========


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

So not too WTF, but I don't want it, but someone looking for a good Deore group, or just a bike like this, heads up. Looks virtually unridden....

Next town over from me, so if I can help with shipping etc, let me know.

Bianchi Grizzly Celeste MTB 1986


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Cannondale F3BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok now that is a damn awesome add. I hate Cannondales but someone needs to buy this thing from this guy just because of straight literary prowess......


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Sizzler said:


> Cannondale F3BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Comic f*cking gold right there.

Thanks!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Awesome! Love the description of Rapid Rise. I have had the same reaction when riding my one bike with a rapid rise derailleur.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Got this link from a friend from the UK. Anybody need a Trek jacket? :eekster: *NSFW.*

Trek cycling jersey | eBay


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sizzler said:


> Cannondale F3BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


ha!

preserved for posterity:



> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP is the noise you'll hear echoing through your head when you ride this 1998 Cannondale F3000!
> 
> What's that year?! 1998?
> 
> ...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Got this link from a friend from the UK. Anybody need a Trek jacket? :eekster: *NSFW.*
> 
> Trek cycling jersey | eBay


I wish I could un-see that.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> I wish I could un-see that.


heeeee! Sorry. Hugs!


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

here's one...
ProFlex Full Suspension Retro Vintage XT Deore Mountain Bike MTB | eBay

appears to be an early prflex thats been revised to accept a marzocchi fork with a bit of MAnitou poking through..just in case, we'll call it a Specialized.


----------



## roydamnmercer (Sep 27, 2010)

Raleigh M60 Mountain bike

Something's wrong here...wonder if the college kid can figure it out in time to actually sell his "Wrong-way wreck"!

Oh...and the rims are "about" 27"??? I figure he majored in Guestimation.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd totally buy this if were in my size.... and $800 less.

RARE COLLECTORS VINTAGE 1987 DIAMOND BACK MOUNTAIN BIKE

R.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

It's a hard frame style


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And it sells for 2799 online.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

jeff said:


> And it sells for 2799 online.


I'd buy it for $27.99.

I love a hard frame style of bike, especially one with new tyres and tubes.

Grumps


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Admit you want this and will pay full price!

Proflex K2 4500 Carbon fiber full suspension mountain bike

Proflex K2 4500 Carbon fiber full suspension mountain bike - $2200 (Riverside)

Vintage Proflex K2 4500 Carbon fiber full suspension MTB bike 
$2200 or best offer.
Details:

Lightly K2/Proflex 4500 carbon fiber full suspension bike. Bike has REALLY low miles.
Made in the USA on Bainbridge Island in Washington state.

Well preserved vintage bike from 1998 with 5" of rear suspension travel 
Size Large. Measurements:
Seat tube measures 19.75" from center of BB to the top of the seat tube
Effective top tube measures 22.75" (587mm) from center of seat tube to center of head tube
Head tube is 4 7/8" tall and takes a 1 1/8" fork steer tube 
The Noleen piggyback shock works like it should and does not leak any oil. It has adjustments for spring preload and dampening, which both work great.

The Spring is a NR2 550lb. The rear suspension cycles smoothly with no free play or grittiness.
Rear drop outs are 135mm and show few signs of use.

Frame has a 73mm BB shell

Original decals are perfect. All visible threaded fasteners on this frame (like the rear derailleur mount and suspension linkage fasteners and BB) are in pristine shape. They've never been touched by a wrench.

Note: There are four bonded alloy inserts in this carbon frame: The swing arm pivot, the head tube, the BB and seat tube are in pristine shape.

I know this K2 has become a collectors item, so I only rode it lightly. Never crashed it.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Glad this thread came back because I just saw this today. Some guy on Ebay powder coated a pair of Shimano cranks, calls them Fat Chance green and now wants $150. Classic.

Like Custom Vintage Shimano MT60 Crankset in Kawa Fat Chance Green not M900 | eBay


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

lewisfoto said:


> Glad this thread came back because I just saw this today. Some guy on Ebay powder coated a pair of Shimano cranks, calls them Fat Chance green and now wants $150. Classic.
> 
> Like Custom Vintage Shimano MT60 Crankset in Kawa Fat Chance Green not M900 | eBay


Did you see the 2 stumpjumpers he's selling? They've been on for at least 6 months.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Plus, $30 for US shipping and the threads need to be chased. What a steal!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

CS2 said:


> Did you see the 2 stumpjumpers he's selling? They've been on for at least 6 months.


Oh yeah, did not realize that was the same seller, now it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Guy sells Steve Potts CCR for $660.
Vintage Steve Potts Mountain Bike | eBay

Guy who bought Steve Potts CCR uses the original sellers pictures to try and make a quick profit. Worst flipper ever.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

lewisfoto said:


> Glad this thread came back because I just saw this today. Some guy on Ebay powder coated a pair of Shimano cranks, calls them Fat Chance green and now wants $150. Classic.


He's also been trying to get $500 for a Tange Struts fork for at least a year. Good luck with that.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

The proflex(K2) has also been up for a year or more...I cant believe these folks think that someone will eventually buy them for that much....he has another bike too, cant remember what (Raven?), but also a lot of dough.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

syklystt said:


> The proflex(K2) has also been up for a year or more...I cant believe these folks think that someone will eventually buy them for that much....he has another bike too, cant remember what (Raven?), but also a lot of dough.


I wonder about the reasoning as well


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

syklystt said:


> I cant believe these folks think that someone will eventually buy them for that much.


There was a Klein Rascal on the local CL and he had an unrealistic price for it. When I made a very fair offer to him, he didn't even say no, he literally walked back into his house without a word. It stayed up for over two years.

Finally gave him a call and made a fair offer to him and he accepted. Then he said, "Were you that guy who came over two years ago?" When I said so, there was a long pause and he said to come over in a few hours when he was back home. Just before I left to pick it up, he called me back and raised his price to what he was asking two years ago. It stayed on CL for a few more years after that.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

That is a crazy story, I guess he just felt really insulted? 

But no, there is a certain type of person who is perpetually afraid that a "flipper" is going to take advantage and so would rather hold on to their bike than sell to that rascal (see what I did there?) who is going to go out and make a million dollars with their item.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Picked up a painted desert 94 rigid Attitude off of CL (burgundy with orange/yellow flecks). Guy had three Kleins for 2k, offered $700 for one. He hemmed and hawed, I said I had cash and left at that. Ten minutes later he agreed and we shot the breeze about racing BITD and the like for 45 minutes, then paid and left.

Get an email the next day saying he got all "teary" and is missing his bike and could he buy it back? I said no and he started harassing me with phone calls and emails. 100% certain someone contacted him with a higher offer. He accuses me of being a thief, pushy, and having a sense of "urgency" to complete the sale.

In the dictionary that word means, "a sudden compelling need to urinate or defecate". That didn't apply.

The 45 minutes is not the mark of someone thinking he is pulling one over one someone and in a hurry to leave. Well, all sorts of things were said and I still have the bike.

May have told that story before but I'm getting old and can't remember anymore (and the only reason I vaguely remember the story is that somehow, a painted desert Attitude is in my living room).

Picture of pilfered bike:


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

pinguwin said:


> Picked up a painted desert 94 rigid Attitude off of CL (burgundy with orange/yellow flecks). Guy had three Kleins for 2k, offered $700 for one. He hemmed and hawed, I said I had cash and left at that. Ten minutes later he agreed and we shot the breeze about racing BITD and the like for 45 minutes, then paid and left.
> 
> Get an email the next day saying he got all "teary" and is missing his bike and could he buy it back? I said no and he started harassing me with phone calls and emails. 100% certain someone contacted him with a higher offer. He accuses me of being a thief, pushy, and having a sense of "urgency" to complete the sale.
> 
> ...


haha! man, what a ***hole


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

This may not exactly be VRC, but I couldn't resist...

Vintage Schwinn Cruiser BMX Klunker XT Disc DK Bontrager Mavic Crossride WTB GT | eBay

Best part of the description...

"Vintage looking BMX klunker, cruiser, newsboy, Sawyer type styling. While the Merlin Newsboy is titanium it goes for 4-6K and while the Trek Sawyer is a modern steel ride ... its weird looking. This IS a genuine 26" Schwinn, *all aluminum frame*, its NOT a Panther but the frame and fork graphics are original factory water transfers'."

What a deal for only $1,899.99!

John


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

70sSanO said:


> This may not exactly be VRC, but I couldn't resist...
> 
> Vintage Schwinn Cruiser BMX Klunker XT Disc DK Bontrager Mavic Crossride WTB GT | eBay
> 
> ...


Man I like that bike, not at $1900 but it's a clean build.

Gotta throw a dollar at a chain ring and matching front tire if you want to hook that big fish.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/bik/4788427991.html

The world's most expensive K2!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

super_stein said:


> https://hartford.craigslist.org/bik/4788427991.html
> 
> The world's most expensive K2!


Well it does come with a Manitou Bomber fork and those sweet plastic pedals with the straps. Plus 1 spinergy spok wheel. I'd buy that for a dollar.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Saw this on the ASS'es xmas sidebar listing and it cracked me up: Schwinn Pre war New World Deluxe Electrolux Cruiser RARE NOVELTY!!

Pre Gulf war maybe, and the zip tied on vacuum parts are extremely rare because I doubt anyone has been that stupid to do something like this before and try and sell it for $999.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah and the description only serves to accentuate the oddity of the bike. 

However it may well actually be a pre-war World Sports Tourist with the optional 3 speed-hub. The head badge and much of the hardware are correct, so it is a valuable bike that someone has "augmented" in a perplexing way.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

KICK ASS GT Full Suspension Mtn. Bike
19" Lifetime Guaranteed Polished Aluminum Frame
Full Suspension based on Formula 1 Race Car Physics.
Does NOT bunny hop when pedaling or braking.
LX Components.
Clip-in Pedals
Special seat protects your manhood.
Saddle bag stores spare inner tube.
Paid $2000; Sell for $450

https://asheville.craigslist.org/bik/4756771824.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A bike that can't bunny hop seems like a problem.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

yo-Nate-y said:


> A bike that can't bunny hop seems like a problem.


Har, like is is made with cement


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

I realize now I should have taken a picture of the line of walmart bikes in front of the thrift store, all priced over $100. There was even a crusty 6-speed schwinn or somesuch entry level roadie from the 70's for $200, if you could afford to spring for such a thing. Inside included such awesome stuff as a WINDOWS 98 laptop for $70, and a VERY EARLY WINDOWS XP laptop (circa 2001-2002) for $150 that included a floppy drive but no power cord. Luckily, they both carry a 30 day warranty! I had trouble turning down that adorable statue of a gentleman with a dark complexion, dressed gaily for halloween or a themed dance in tribal clothing, dancing and eating watermelon. He looked so happy, and a bargain at $5!

There was more obsolete/ useless old tech and gadgets from the 90's priced at ballpark retail that I can't remember, but the whole place was the biggest joke of a thrift store I had seen in a long time.

They need to fire their pricer and their sorter. And get a bigger dumpster.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Have a guy locally flogging a "fat bike" for $320, sounds like a good deal. Except that it's a new bike you can get from Walmart for a lot less.

26" Mongoose fat tire bike Men's 7-speed SNOW BIKE

Once he tried to sell one with a "custom camo paint job" which was just a rattle-can job he did himself. So in response, there is one person who advertises the actual bike from Walmart warning people not to buy from the other guy.

26" Mongoose Dolomite Men's 7-speed All-Terrain Fat Bike


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Carbon Alu Frame Mountainbike MTB Bike RARE Bicycle Shimano Deore Ritchey Set | eBay

At only 10K quite a bargain for LX parts.......


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

datmony said:


> Carbon Alu Frame Mountainbike MTB Bike RARE Bicycle Shimano Deore Ritchey Set | eBay
> 
> At only 10K quite a bargain for LX parts.......


All manor of great deals on the bay these days it seems? Vintage Schwinn Mountain Speed Bicycle Bike 19 5" Frame 26" Araya Rims Beautiful | eBay


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

datmony said:


> Carbon Alu Frame Mountainbike MTB Bike RARE Bicycle Shimano Deore Ritchey Set | eBay
> 
> At only 10K quite a bargain for LX parts.......


That AMP fork is nice but yeah I might think about it if you chopped a couple of Zeros off. Certain international sellers think everyone in the US is a friggin millionaire and they just can't wait to get a piece of the action.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

17" Mountain Bike abm American Comp Lite 1994 Very RARE | eBay

Since we haven't had much hit this in a while. Cracked me up even more because for that price you can't even get it shipped and the place it can be picked up at is the town I went to high school in. I wonder if I even might know this person.....


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

datmony said:


> Carbon Alu Frame Mountainbike MTB Bike RARE Bicycle Shimano Deore Ritchey Set | eBay
> 
> At only 10K quite a bargain for LX parts.......


Was sorta funny how they dropped the price relisting that numerous times while amping up shipping charges but it was left unsold even with $400 starting bid and $300 for shipping.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I never do this kind of stuff but I just made him an offer. $1


datmony said:


> 17" Mountain Bike abm American Comp Lite 1994 Very RARE | eBay
> 
> Since we haven't had much hit this in a while. Cracked me up even more because for that price you can't even get it shipped and the place it can be picked up at is the town I went to high school in. I wonder if I even might know this person.....


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Giving that Breezer series II a run for the money


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

When I saw that American listing, at first I thought it must one of the three beryllium bikes they made, otherwise why the big price tag. Then I realized the seller was just sillly.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

pinguwin said:


> When I saw that American listing, at first I thought it must one of the three beryllium bikes they made, otherwise why the big price tag. Then I realized the seller was just sillly.


 - Indeed......


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> When I saw that American listing, at first I thought it must one of the three beryllium bikes they made, otherwise why the big price tag. Then I realized the seller was just sillly.


Yeah, paid about 5 bills for mine a year or three ago, I'll keep the spare $9500, thanks


----------



## VideoboyMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

I scour Craigslist almost daily as I like to buy old bikes and rebuild them. Sometimes I come across really odd customs that I have no idea as to why they were ever made. This one is a good example.


----------



## VideoboyMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised to see this however. Craigslist is usually full of garage sale crap..and then this popped up.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Meth is one hell of a drug and/or stolen methinks.

Reynolds fabrication mount bike


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> Meth is one hell of a drug and/or stolen methinks.
> 
> Reynolds fabrication mount bike


Hmmm, I dunno. Idiot seller for sure, but not really a "dump it cause I need a fix" price, seems fair for the mish mash of used older kinda beat up parts. Looks like a nice bike, that got ridden hard, put away wet, and upgraded as things broke, without much understanding of what they were doing, other than "I want the best". mHave a few customers like that, clueless about names, brands, but want, the best of whatever it is. Makes you want to twitch inside as a knowledgeable shop geek, but hey, the cash cow moos all the same!

Not saying it's not stolen, but it doesn't jump out as being that out of line. I wouldn't pay a grand for it.....


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Hmmm, I dunno. Idiot seller for sure, but not really a "dump it cause I need a fix" price, seems fair for the mish mash of used older kinda beat up parts. Looks like a nice bike, that got ridden hard, put away wet, and upgraded as things broke, without much understanding of what they were doing, other than "I want the best". mHave a few customers like that, clueless about names, brands, but want, the best of whatever it is. Makes you want to twitch inside as a knowledgeable shop geek, but hey, the cash cow moos all the same!
> 
> Not saying it's not stolen, but it doesn't jump out as being that out of line. I wouldn't pay a grand for it.....


There is no chance that the wo/man who selected mango CK hubs and a blue anodized kit for the rear derailleur wrote that ad. None. Reynolds? C'mon dude, try...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> There is no chance that the wo/man who selected mango CK hubs and a blue anodized kit for the rear derailleur wrote that ad. None. Reynolds? C'mon dude, try...


Ahahahaha, agreed.

My $0.02 take, clueless person got into riding, had no idea what they were doing, and a few buddies tossed some parts at them to bring a bike together.

Yeah, not really trying at all. For the price, they really should have.

My big pet peeve kinda related to this, is CL listers selling a Reley (Raleigh) Canadul (Cannonade) Edy Merz (figure that one out yourself) etc, all while listing a pic of the damn bike, with the f*cking NAME RIGHT ON IT SPELLED CORRECTLY.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

My inner spelling nazi goes freaking ballistic.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

This bike scares me. Why would anyone think this was a good idea?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

singletrackmack said:


> This bike scares me.


That's hilarious!


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Does that have a lift kit installed?


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

It sure looks that way. What's the BB "drop" on that thing?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

singletrackmack said:


> View attachment 997519


I'd buy that. I mean, part out the forks, shock and cranks, maybe some other bits. Then have a Trek Ejector Seat as a wall ornament because the world needs one less of those on the trails. Or sell it for $300 as a prototype Trek 9000 LT eXtreem, very rare!

LOL at the cat snake. Comedy gold.

Grumps


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> I'd buy that. I mean, part out the forks, shock and cranks, maybe some other bits. Then have a Trek Ejector Seat as a wall ornament because the world needs one less of those on the trails. Or sell it for $300 as a prototype Trek 9000 LT eXtreem, very rare!
> 
> LOL at the cat snake. Comedy gold.
> 
> Grumps


You've identified the only proper use for this bicycle.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> I'd buy that. I mean, part out the forks, shock and cranks, maybe some other bits.


You do that, let me know, I'll take that POS as long as it has the original bumper shock.

The memory of a co worker ejecting off the thing on a post build up "test ride" after sailing off a modest drop (~2+ feet) remains one of my favorites..... 

And yes, cat snakes rule!


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> View attachment 997746


Funniest thing I've seen in a while


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Anyone need some quality BMX pedals to finish off that mid-80s build?

Titron Bear Traps OG 1985 Hutch Cook Bros PK Ripper SE Racing GJS Race INC | eBay

Grumps


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

People guffaw at vintage mtb prices but it has nothing on old school bmx. That stuff is nutso value.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sure he'll take $1850 if you offered it.


----------



## lowntegra (Dec 23, 2013)

anybody ever seen this before????? ginormous spoke holes???

RARE Joytech Tag Large 16 Hole Rear Hub | eBay


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

lowntegra said:


> anybody ever seen this before????? ginormous spoke holes???


That just makes my head hurt.....


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Would anyone, anyone really buy this?

old old seat and crank


----------



## lowntegra (Dec 23, 2013)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> That just makes my head hurt.....


Ok, school me. I've never seen that before. WTF is it? What kind of spokes does it use?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Just in case you guys ever feel guilty about what you spend on old mountain bike stuff:

Old School Mitsuboshi Competition 2 Bmx Tire Set Nos 20X 2.125 1.75 Vintage Comp

Mint 1970s early nickel Cook Bros slant stem Old School BMX Vintage Freestyle

BMX guys put us to shame.

Steve


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Ooofaaaa


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Bent frame? Just throw some tape around it!

Bianchi Charcoal Gray Campione D&apos;Italia Road Racing Bike 23" Frame Bicycle 57 Cm | eBay


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Had a person bring in an old Fuji with a fork/headtube that looked pretty similar, that he wanted to sell. 

He bought it for a "steal" 15 years ago at a garage sale for 15 bucks, and "rode it everywhere since then". He figured since it was old, it was worth the $200 he was asking. I did tell him it wasn't likely more than $200 new, and that his original purchase price of $15 was probably more than fair.

I brought his attention to the issue, he said it had never been a problem, and anyway, he "couldn't see what I was talking about" and wanted me to sell it, I gently declined, and suggested he just donate it to a local coop for parts, and that selling it to an unsuspecting person probably wasn't the best for his karma bank account.

He left without further ado, and a few days later, I saw a listing on the supermarket bulletin board for it, and just rolled my eyes. 

What pissed me off was a week later, a woman came in with it, and wanted me to tune it up etc. She asked about the fork and headtube, and said she'd asked him, and he'd assured her it was like that all along, never had been a problem, and she had nothing to worry about. 

I politely told her the whole story (including the part about him crowing about making a $185 profit on what he plainly knew to be unsafe junk), and told her I wouldn't participate in taking any more of her $ for an unsafe bike. She took it and left, was pissed (at the seller) and I hope shoved it down his throat......

Moral of the story, cluelessness is all well and good when it's genuine, but feigning it when you have full knowledge of a problem (to make a tidy profit too), makes you first rate asshat. Hope he gets sold a bill of goods some day, just cause.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

As I was reading your tale, I was thinking, "Did he say he brought it in and Mendon said it was ready to go?" Well, at least he didn't do that. 

I was in a shop once and someone brought in a bike with an ovalized headtube and deformations in the downtube, obviously a bike in a serious crash. Shop said it was dangerous and couldn't work on it, customer got all pissy at them and started saying how he was a good customer, etc. From the sound of it, he was a bad customer.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

We all know, the customer is always right.....


:lol:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm tempted to buy this one just to fix the bar ends:

Rare Mountain Bike for sale

Steve


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I'm tempted to buy this one just to fix the bar ends:


its actually a pretty good price with all of tha M-900 goodness, so yes you could save it....


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure if this is some kind of ominous warning or just simply misfiled but on further inspection a half dozen wheelchairs ar offered in the bicycles section...

https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/5347710934.html


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Oooooo, so much suspension... rear suspension, suspension forks and a flex stem! :yikes:

Is there any chance this was stock like this given the fork and bike are all about the same time period?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

singletrackmack said:


> Oooooo, so much suspension... rear suspension, suspension forks and a flex stem! :yikes:
> 
> Is there any chance this was stock like this given the fork and bike are all about the same time period?


My guess it that the fork is the upgrade


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Thinking maybe he misplaced his decimal point....interesting frame design though....

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/5428981405.html

Steve


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Thinking maybe he misplaced his decimal point....interesting frame design though....
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/5428981405.html
> 
> Steve


I see shades of Fat Chance in the fork and Trimble in the frame. And that head tube gusset... I think we have a classic waiting in the wings.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

While this is a nice bike, are you kidding me?????

1995 Klein "Pulse" RARE Storm Team Paint XTR 900 Ringle Kooka King SEALED | eBay

I should likely want to pay extra for the broken kookas.....


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

As the ex Navy guy I used to work with said all the time, want in one hand, sh*t in the other, see which fills up faster....

Not sure if he has another set of Kooka's maybe? Seems like, if I pay you $6500, and you have a pair of new cranks the right color that'll work? They're kind of a gimme!


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

datmony said:


> While this is a nice bike, are you kidding me?????
> 
> 1995 Klein "Pulse" RARE Storm Team Paint XTR 900 Ringle Kooka King SEALED | eBay
> 
> I should likely want to pay extra for the broken kookas.....


Hey I think your just paying for the "Team Paint" that alone has to be worth $6,000


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Come on now, Datmony. We all know those are just "cosmetic blemishes" on Kooka's. Weren't you supposed to carry and extra pair of arms just-in-case back in 94?  Heck, I guess it doesn't really matter since my Sugino XPs broke clean in half and those were forged.

Face it, you have enough cash to buy that then anyone smart enough is going to be buying a new Potts vs that thing.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

The more hilarious thing was this morning. We all know how Ebay sends you those "are you still looking" notes for something that you clicked on. The note I got this morning:

SAVE $1,300.00 for a limited time. 
You viewed this at $6,500.00. It was just discounted to $5,200.00. 


1995 KLEIN "Pulse" RARE STORM TEAM PAINT, XTR 900, RINGLE, KOOKA , KING SEALED 

$5,200.00 for a limited time. 
1 left at this price. 
2 buyers watching. 
View Item 



BARGAIN!!!!! Now everyone.... don't fight for this all at once..... 

Comically I do remember carrying silly stuff back in the day because I had it break once on the trail. Extra rear derailleur, seatpost bolt and clamp, chain links, etc etc

Now as I think about it might pack was really missing that extra set of cranks....


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

datmony said:


> While this is a nice bike, are you kidding me?????
> 
> 1995 Klein "Pulse" RARE Storm Team Paint XTR 900 Ringle Kooka King SEALED | eBay
> 
> I should likely want to pay extra for the broken kookas.....


It needs slicks to justify that price.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Cunningham MTB Mountain Bike

It seems Cunninghams have dropped in price roughly 60% from two weeks ago...


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

XTR Derailleur Shimano M910 Rear 8 Speed Vintage Mountain Bicycle Racing | eBay

But I get free shipping..... sweet!!!! Wait, no box...... deal breaker!!!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

datmony said:


> But I get free shipping..... sweet!!!! Wait, no box...... deal breaker!!!


Guy's on crack as far as his prices goes, but did you look at his store? Damn, he's got a crap ton of NOS old stuff, much of it rare, and none of it easy to track down.

Too bad his smoking his own stash, but if you gotta have it, guessing he does....


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Ya I checked it out. Agree..... Portland has good stash.... 

You know I feel kinda bad now..... after I posted it, he put it on sale for 20% off..... its now only $552. Buy it now????


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

It really is a shame that ebay doesn't have a "hide all from" feature like FB, because crazy sellers like that just waste my hard-earned electrons.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Jak0zilla said:


> It really is a shame that ebay doesn't have a "hide all from" feature like FB, because crazy sellers like that just waste my hard-earned electrons.


I'd like the same for craigslist.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> he's got a crap ton of NOS old stuff


Has a crap ton of stuff since he never sells the derailleur and it sticks around being advertised forever. There is no need to follow his auctions any longer as of all them I followed in the past, not a single one sold.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I have to admit, I bought a NOS 36h Nisi Laser rim from him for $140...was twice what I wanted to pay, but I needed it to replace the rear wheel of my Steelman when the UPS guys squished it in shipping.

Justified spending the extra $ by facing the fact that I needed a matching rim, and it would have taken me a long time to find one on the cheaps.

Guessing that's his market...more money than patience (or brains, lol).



Steve


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> I'd like the same for craigslist.


I didn't know there were any non crazy sellers on CL, it'd be a pretty barren place if you hid all of them from view!

I think Steve's case illustrates my point. No one wants to pay that much, but if he's patient, someone will be desperate enough eventually.

Let's face it, some of us are willing to pay pretty insane sums of $ for say, a 'Ham, whilst to the rest of the "more sane" world, it looks just like your Dads old polished '86 Cannondale that's up in the rafters with a cracked frame......


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The current feedback score for pb*bikes is 11,346 with 99.8% positive. That's a lot of sales and a lot of happy customers.

If you need NOS, your options are very limited. I'll admit to having purchased one very rare item from that seller.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Most of the sales are for road stuff which support a higher price and feedback says they have great service. Like I said, anything I've put on watch hasn't sold and they are not a good reference for what one can ask for mtb goodies. Just because top of the line Campy road hubs sell for X doesn't mean top of the line XTR hubs will get X.

A shop worn 36H XTR front hub for $200+? Maybe a shop worn 32H rear but a front?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/XTR-M900-Hu...286260?hash=item41a718ac34:g:zWMAAOSwd0BVuDHO

A year ago, bought an NOS M900/Mavic 231 wheelset in perfect shape with the price tag still on for less than that cost on ebay.

Not critical of the seller at all just that it's not worth the time to search through their listings.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

As someone who has old road (as early as 1951) as well as old MTB, I see no point in differentiating when it comes to sources for NOS stuff that I might *need*.

The guy has the goods. 

Is he right in the head with his pricing? That's a whole different story, but as DC said, over 10K in individual sales, he's not screwing anyone who didn't ask for it!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, I needed the rim, it was perfect for my bike, and it shipped fast.....almost instant gratification for the investment. 



I don't always buy outrageously priced NOS bike parts, but when I do, I buy from PB Bikes, lol.







By the way...I want to see what DC bought.


Steve


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Within the industry, we have Euro Asia Imports, glad there's someone filling that position on the outside too, if perhaps even a bit more high priced...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> By the way...I want to see what DC bought.


Super Champion 650B rims.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Within the industry, we have Euro Asia Imports


I would not be surprised to find that they've got part of their stock listed on ebay, marked up from their "wholesale" prices of course.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been looking for a set for years.


MendonCycleSmith said:


> Within the industry, we have Euro Asia Imports, glad there's someone filling that position on the outside too, if perhaps even a bit more high priced...


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

What a deal! Only 3k for a 1988 aluminum bike. Considering the short fatigue life of aluminum and that this bike is rigid I am sure this is a great investment that will last for years


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah but Its still AWESOME!


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

klein rascall bike

The misspellings are so, so painful.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

super_stein said:


> klein rascall bike
> 
> The misspellings are so, so painful.


Cringe.

Our public education systems finest output right there.....


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Cringe.
> 
> Our public education systems finest output right there.....


Could be a cool bike, but the photos are taken from 30' away.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*The BMX crowd still amaze me*

Redline 400 Flight Cranks 180mm Old School BMX GT Dyno Cook Bros Hutch | eBay


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jeff said:


> Redline 400 Flight Cranks 180mm Old School BMX GT Dyno Cook Bros Hutch | eBay


Nothing surprises me in BMX anymore.

Check out the sellers ebay name, lol.

Steve


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

From the same seller I think this is a better deal :drumroll:
Haro Group 1 Vintage BMX Three Piece Cranks Freestlye 4 GT Hutch CW Master Sport | eBay


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Nothing surprises me in BMX anymore.
> 
> Check out the sellers ebay name, lol.
> 
> Steve


I'm terrible at deciphering names like that. What is it?!!!!!


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

I see your'e a pole smoker 
icurapolesmkr


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Oooohhhhh. I was going... I cure a poles maker?!!! Geeezzzz. :blush:

I had to google pole smoker. **** I'm lame.

Thanks Paul.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

I read personal licence plates when I'm riding my bike around town:lol:


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

girlonbike said:


> Oooohhhhh. I was going... I cure a poles maker?!!! Geeezzzz. :blush:


Actually, I'm pretty sure you got it. He must be a doctor who treats the parents of Polish children.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Oooohhhhh. I was going... I cure a poles maker?!!! Geeezzzz. :blush:
> 
> I had to google pole smoker. **** I'm lame.
> 
> Thanks Paul.


Hahahah priceless!!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Somebody buy this man a drink

1982 P K Ripper Old School BMX | eBay


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

hollister said:


> Somebody buy this man a drink
> 
> 1982 P K Ripper Old School BMX | eBay


That's some funny stuff though! Plus that bike hits me right in the memories...hard. Days pouring over BMXplus and dreaming about those bikes. I made do with a SE Quadangle with a mismash of parts. Never had anything near this cool, and at these price points I will pass on memories and feels.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I love unabashed dreamers!


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

For $25,000 you'd think he would at least ship to Alaska and Hawaii.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

That PK Ripper post was hilarious, I think we need to bring a little Texas to Brooklyn and set him up with icurapolesmoker, man but really I wish I kept my BMX bikes and parts from my racing days in the Bay Area in the mid 80's...hindsight


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Not so sure this is "pre-trek". I thought all bonty ti lites were post trek. Also, not so sure about the 29" front wheel :skep:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone need a 27" "touring" bike? 

Touring bike


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Or a downhill bike that "is sweet on the trails":









custom downhill mtb


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Oo! Nice one, make an offer yet?


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Not yet, my skills aren't to the level required.

I should, but I need to do my research: "google it, its not a walmart frame"


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Vintage Specialized Stumpjumper Prestige Mountain Bike - Excellent!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll bet he gets that all the time, first thing I thought, actually, Walmart. 

I have an *odd* local customer who has something similar that he vehemently defends as a non Walgoose......


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

As for that Stumpjumper, Saturae rims were Primo BITD. I used to have a stem like that although with less reach. I had to use an indoor trainer due to a vertebra fracture and simply couldn't bend over enough to use a conventionally proportioned bike. 

As the recovery proceeded, the stem was pushed down until it could go no further and then it was cut off on the bottom inch by inch.


----------



## cnordt24 (Apr 4, 2016)

Retro Dude said:


> Or a downhill bike that "is sweet on the trails":
> 
> View attachment 1088011
> 
> ...


The Goose is loose!!!! LOL


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

OMG...no words for this atrocity:

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/5773349772.html

Steve


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> OMG...no words for this atrocity:
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/5773349772.html
> 
> Steve


 Well, the seller said it best. "Old school classic bike looking for new home. Bike was recently tuned up and is ready to ride."

Oh man, I needed that laugh, and who knows this might just be a improvement over the original version. Lol.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

unicrown junkie said:


> Oh man, I needed that laugh, and who knows this might just be a improvement over the original version. Lol.


It should be made official that it's the worst design ever to make it in a reputable brand's production bike.

I never completely understood why nobody liked them until I rode one a few years back. The awfulness of that suspension while not on a perfectly paved road cannot be overstated...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I needed a laugh very badly right then, and this delivered in spades, thank you.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Glad you guys got a smile out of it.

Pics from ad recorded for posterity in case it sells, lol, and the link goes away...















Steve


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Don't think we have to worry about it being sold rather the ad expiring. For me, it's the kickstand that does it. I hear Gary Klein likes his bikes being ridden and not being garage queens but I can't imagine him saying, "Kickstands...now there is an idea I should have put stock on my bikes."


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Anyone interested in a custom painted Schwinn?
custom painted shwinn mountain bike

"WTF? You used a Sharpie?"


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

MTB Pharm said:


> Anyone interested in a custom painted Schwinn?
> custom painted shwinn mountain bike
> 
> "WTF? You used a Sharpie?"


Painted fork stanchions seems like a bad idea.

Steve


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's something nice. I know there are many, many fans of this rig on the VRC forum

Mountain Bike









/or not


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

whatisaidwas said:


> Here's something nice. I know there are many, many fans of this rig on the VRC forum


um I am going with the or not part


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

lewisfoto said:


> um I am going with the or not part


Yeah, how much does he want for it? $500? Uh, that's about $485 too much.

/$15 for the parts.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Bonus points for humour.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/272464271098?_mwBanner=1


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I had an isolator hub, weird idea and mine the elastomers were hard but had settled so the wheel bobbed


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

LQQK RARE RINGLE/EASTON RED ANODIZED MOBY DEUCE SEATPOST!! | eBay

$256 and there is still 10 hrs to go...WTF?


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

datasurfer said:


> LQQK RARE RINGLE/EASTON RED ANODIZED MOBY DEUCE SEATPOST!! | eBay
> 
> $256 and there is still 10 hrs to go...WTF?


OK? I have the same seatpost and I know it isn't even worth half that. Not sure that's legit.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

phattruth said:


> OK? I have the same seatpost and I know it isn't even worth half that. Not sure that's legit.


Right? I have an NOS one in 26.8 and no one wanted to trade...


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

datasurfer said:


> LQQK RARE RINGLE/EASTON RED ANODIZED MOBY DEUCE SEATPOST!! | eBay
> 
> $256 and there is still 10 hrs to go...WTF?


The top bidder has a feedback of 1611 and number two has a 711 score, that usually is a sign that the bidding is legit. Maybe two people just had to have this? It has been know to happen.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

NOS Cook Bros Racing VGS Dogbone Quill Stem: 135mm x 25.4mm - UNOBTANIUM! - Bike Recyclery

There is something wrong with this pricetag.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

He'll get it or close to asking price. The BMX Cook's freaks would pay that if it was a BMX stem.


super_stein said:


> NOS Cook Bros Racing VGS Dogbone Quill Stem: 135mm x 25.4mm - UNOBTANIUM! - Bike Recyclery
> 
> There is something wrong with this pricetag.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Those stems have sold for $700-800. Not sure about the BMX stuff but haven't seen an mtb stem sell for $1200 but they will get really good money for it. So $1200 would be a surprise but not a big one.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Bontrager Race Steel Hardtail Mountain Bike Frame 17.5" Vintage 1 1/8" steer | eBay

This one just aggravates me more than anything, but I swear 75% of every bontrager that doesn't have a Privateer sticker on it is listed as a race or race lite. Secondly $140 shipping, WTF, I could freight this or overnight it for less than that.

This one is a late 98 or 99 Privateer and someone put the top sticker on backwards. It would be a great bike, especially since it's the only Bontrager with a 1 1/8 headtube, but not a race, and not worth $350, and not worth it to pay an additional $140 to ship it...


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

I sent the seller a note and he wrote back that it's a Privateer Comp and he'll change the listing. Good eye jestep.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Jestep, you most definitely could not overnight it for $140. Making a guess, here, but the person probably put in a dimension, making a WAG or possibly a really big bike box, that made it oversize, which jumps up the price quite a bit.

If this is something your interested in, suggest the person look at bikeflights.com and do the homework for them. Quick check for selecting a mountain bike with a generic weight of 65 lbs, three day is $62. 

I believe bikeflights benefits from volume discounts which the seller would not. Most people don't ship bikes very often and the ebay calculator is pretty lousy, so help the seller out.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

American Standard Toilet American National Tricycle Bike

It's vintage.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

super_stein said:


> American Standard Toilet American National Tricycle Bike
> 
> It's vintage.


Finally a bike that doesn't get lighter if you just take a dump.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

super_stein said:


> American Standard Toilet American National Tricycle Bike
> 
> It's vintage.


Is it composting? Great way to burn some calories while taking care of business!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

wheelie-friendly.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

super_stein said:


> American Standard Toilet American National Tricycle Bike
> 
> It's vintage.


Now that is a true WTF

Although it could be a fun thing to ride around on


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Nishiki moutian bike









Feels vintagey but it's not the elevated chainstay model. Either way those tires are really something.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Those look like Sweetskinz tires.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sweetskinz+tires&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjD9vfb49LRAhUL0IMKHZBHBM0Q_AUICigD&biw=1200&bih=1776


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

pinguwin said:


> Those look like Sweetskinz tires.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sweetskinz+tires&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjD9vfb49LRAhUL0IMKHZBHBM0Q_AUICigD&biw=1200&bih=1776


I need some of those for my fat bike! Or maybe they would make some for a Gator Fade Klein.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

This thing's as cool as a cucumber!

Mongoose pro NX 7.5 down hill 26 inch | Bicycles | Gumtree Australia Liverpool Area - Hinchinbrook | 1135904903


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

*Balance XR650*

What's this statricks.com? Never heard of the site, but this add looks fishy to me. Especially after checking out the value on bicyclebluebook.com.

Deore DX 

***Rare, Vintage Balance XR650 Mountain Bike w/ Deore DX***

















Did someone Kentucky pay $3,971 for this bike?

















Bicyclebluebook.com value:


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

Someone found their mark. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confidence_trick


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Bicycle blue book sure seems substantially off on vintage bikes.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Bicycle blue book sure seems substantially off on vintage bikes.


Bicyclebluebook.com is substantially off or did you mean statricks.com is substatially off? Cause I don't think there is anything special about this balance bike to warrant a $3k to $4k price range. Bike blue book looks to be spot on with a $100 and $200 price range.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Dang it my Ritchey P-21 is only worth $600 according to Statricks.com, wish I had a Balance XR-650


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Winner winner chicken dinner!

I'm particularly partial to the Spinergy Titanium rims....

https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/bik/6089587978.html


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I tried to explain to the seller 6 months ago but it's still here, now $400 cheaper. I guess they think it's partly a trek due to the TREK labeled chain stay protector.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

eshew said:


> I tried to explain to the seller 6 months ago but it's still here, now $400 cheaper. I guess they think it's partly a trek due to the TREK labeled chain stay protector.


Delusions of grandeur. That bike was never close to $3,300. Hell, it wasn't even made in this century.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbarlow (Sep 7, 2009)

Rare 1998 Porsche FS, Mountain Bike Graphite Gray ~ Free Shipping in USA Only | eBay

im pretty sure this bike has been on ebay for years now.


----------



## cbarlow (Sep 7, 2009)

High carbon steel 24 speed Double Disc Brake 3 Spokes Wheel Mountain Bike,26&apos;&apos; | eBay

that horrible photoshop work...


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

cbarlow said:


> High carbon steel 24 speed Double Disc Brake 3 Spokes Wheel Mountain Bike,26'' | eBay
> 
> that horrible photoshop work...


I'm not sure what's worse, the photoshopping or the fact someone actually bought one...


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Seriously though..... looks at the sweet integrated kickstand.  I also love the ripped off Jaguar logo....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What a piece of ****! But it's been all over the world.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

There it is. The ugliest off the shelf bike I've ever seen.

Normally it takes 3 pairs of bar ends, an adjustable stem, a padded cruiser saddle and Spinergys on a Klein Mantra to get near that level of repugnance.

Grumps


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Just found this by chance: WOW Paul Kooka Grafton Rasta Groupset Precision cook Chris King Bullseye VGC | eBay


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

That is something else! makes me want to burn one, don't see any bulls eye tho


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

rismtb said:


> That is something else! makes me want to burn one, don't see any bulls eye tho


Hubs in the last picture.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

This one just hurts to look at.

Vintage Cannondale Full Supension 70% done w/ NEW PARTS! 18" Mountain bike 26"


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

This proflex has been for sale for about the last 6 years now. I am amazed the seller is still reposting it on CL at the same price for this this long now. A few years back I offered him $120. Don't really know what it's worth, but that's what I was willing to pay. Sure is not worth $1,120 in my opinion considering I bought a 854 for $20. Needless to say he didn't bite.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Reminds me of a road bike that has been on my CL for a few years. It's at a pawn shop and I think they must have really gotten taken on it. Originally the ad mentioned how great it shifted (you could see in the photos it had been converted to a single speed) how it was full Dura Ace (despite seeing Ultegra in the photos) and all these carbon parts (including the seat post that was silver). I emailed them and pointed all this out. They ignored it. I think they finally started posting it as a single speed but they were still obviously trying to recover their money.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

New favorite!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Specialize...d=122821588613&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m2219

Specialized big hit downhill bike 
Complete Custom built setup
One off build 
No expenses spared

Specialized frame / Showa kxf front end 
Shimano Xtr derailer / Shimano Dxr cranks 
Sun ringle rear wheel / excel mx front wheel
Fox rear shock / front 12" travel kxf Showa forks 
Kxf triples / Hays Hydraulic disc brakes Welgo Magnesium pedals
pivotal seat & post

THIS IS A BIG ATTENTION GETTER PEOPLE HAVE STOPPED ME WITH 
TRADE OFFERS AND TO TAKE PICTURES.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

He didn't mention the people stopping him were on dirt bikes...

Do I even want to know how he attached the fork to the bike?


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

partial HONDA motor bike 
Incomplete Custom setup
One off build 
Several expenses spared

frame / no front end 
Single rear wheel / no front wheel
Fox rear shock / no forks 
Hydraulic rear brakes 
seat

THIS IS A BIG ATTENTION GETTER PEOPLE HAVE STOPPED ME TO ASK ME WHAT THE HECK I WAS THINKING AND TO TAKE PICTURES.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

RC bringin' the LOLz. 

I actually appreciate the DH bike. I mean, it's good for nothing other than throwing yourself off a cliff Red Bull style, but the fact that someone has done something outside the norm is cool, for my money. I would ride that. I wouldn't want to own it, but I'd love to let it rip on DH course just to see.

As practical as a screen door on a submarine, but good on them.

Grumps


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

deleted


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

super_stein said:


> deleted


WTF?


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

It wasn't as worthy for this thread as I originally thought.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

super_stein said:


> It wasn't as worthy for this thread as I originally thought.


lol, I was just playing with it due to the name of this thread.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

super_stein said:


> It wasn't as worthy for this thread as I originally thought.


Tell the truth, you had second thoughts because you want to buy the bike and didn't want to "out it" to the forum.

Was it a Klein Mantra with Spinergy wheels?

Grumps


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Tell the truth, you had second thoughts because you want to buy the bike and didn't want to "out it" to the forum.
> 
> Was it a Klein Mantra with Spinergy wheels?
> 
> Grumps


You got me. Plus, it had a riser bar with bar ends.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

*GT fans - don't look...*

No. Just no.

It's only a late model GT Avalanche, but it was an innocent bike that didn't deserve this.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/chopper...611778?hash=item41d9a917c2:g:61wAAOSwhzRaUgUZ

"_Reluctant sale of my gt avalanche heavily modified mountain bike.. custom built in my garage with parts from America sick bike parts and a few oz shops Jake's bike parts.. screaming roo and more.. flat slide carb.high comp head. polished intake. New rings. 8 speed manual shift jack shaft box. Free spooling crank. Sprung seat. Chrome mud guards. 9 volt chrome headlight. Double sleeved chrome forks. triple clamp head gear. Big ape bars does feel quite awesome to ride.. does go quite fast depends on ur bike skill level. 2litre tank has little leak somewhere easy fix needs a good polish up.. owes me 2400$ pick up kalkallo area hume hwy.."_

And for reference after the ad goes away, because this sick puppy is sure to sell in a heartbeat...









Grumps


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I just had an epiphany, this is the first mention of "sick bike parts" and "sick bikes" I've seen. I think these could be the next really big thing in the industry. 

Just like we have gravel bikes for riding on gravel, winter bikes for the winter, downhill bikes for riding down hills, we'll have sick bikes for riding when you're unwell. Off. Not right. Not all there. N+1!

Remember, you heard it here first. When the time is right move this post to the Sick Bike Forum and make it a sticky.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Jak0zilla said:


> ....we'll have sick bikes for riding when you're unwell. Off. Not right. Not all there. N+1!


We already do.

Bikes for when you're sick or weak

:devil:

Grumps


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Wow. Didn't know that was there. I am not a fan of those things.

It would probably have helped if my introduction to them had been someone with a physical challenge, or a long hilly commute instead of a couple of mullet-ed vape bros with suspended licences.



Uncle Grumpy said:


> We already do.
> Grumps


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> It's only a late model GT Avalanche, but it was an innocent bike that didn't deserve this.


Yep, late model, though, it still makes me sad


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

At least you will look cool riding to the Dole office to pick up free money before hitting the bottle shop on the way home :/

This is why DUI is bad thing folks. Ends up defacing innocent GT's. 

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

1985 Stumpjumper Team? Says they converted rear roller cam to cantilever rear brakes. At least it's lugged, but that doesn't give me much confidence. It's supposedly set up like the original with drop bars? Not sure how to take this listing. He mentions that the bike has been altered by a master mechanic, but cmon man! How far did the "alteration" go? I don't see the cable guides down by the crank either. Maybe he just used a different lugged frame....... I painted a rockhopper comp orange once. maybe I should have listed it as an X0-1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-MT...491149?hash=item1c9ddb7b4d:g:3cAAAOSw~4taVlE5


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> 1985 Stumpjumper Team?


I think it's probably legit. Those spoon-style seat stays with the "s" were used on the lower-end Comp and the higher-end Team, but not on the basic stumpjumper. But the chain stays were shorter on the Team.

However, I think they relinquished any rational excuse for asking such a price, the moment they altered the frame and re-painted it a slightly-off color.

Plus it's not a "large," by any measure.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Keith, good info. I think it's probably 85 Stumpy "Sport" (you said comp) painted pink. As you point out the seat stays match on those models. He shaved/filled in the seatpost water bottle cage mounting holes, or just took the pictures so you can't see them. And, the tubes look wrong to me. The "real" Team frame looks like a road bike. This one looks a little too beefy. Those rear cantilever mounts look square like stock. Wouldn't a "master builder" doing a new install use something better than that? 

I won't complain about the price, but I don't like something like that being passed off as original or real. People come across a real one and they'll think it's the fake.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/d/ritchey-team-comp-vintage/6495924387.html

Not going to lie, I'd pick this one up in a heartbeat.... '85 Team Comp hand built by the man himself.... No need to ask about the original forks & bars, seller doesn't have em.

Looks just a little on the ridiculous side right now...


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I wouldn't change a thing on that. But it could do with some purple anno.

Grumps


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

eshew said:


> Not going to lie, I'd pick this one up in a heartbeat.... '85 Team Comp hand built by the man himself.... No need to ask about the original forks & bars, seller doesn't have em.
> 
> Looks just a little on the ridiculous side right now...


:eekster:


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

*The Dog ate your bike?*

Not sure what type of animal made those bites, but they ate most of the seat body!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1992-Haro-...000704?hash=item33e4812400:g:W~cAAOSwBmlagvhK


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

eshew said:


> Not sure what type of animal made those bites, but they ate most of the seat body!


and more!


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Angry significant other, jealous of all the time spent outside...


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/bik/d/2007-transition-dirtbag/6576468860.html

MOAR TRAVEL!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks like it has a wheelbase of a hot wheels car.

Gawd you want the rebound set right on that or it would turn into a ejector seat.

Still, I'm sick of pedal strikes. I might go for that.

Grumps


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Still, I'm sick of pedal strikes. I might go for that.
> 
> Grumps


New and improved geometry! Now with 24" bottom bracket clearance!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

eshew said:


> https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/bik/d/2007-transition-dirtbag/6576468860.html
> 
> MOAR TRAVEL!


the crushed saddle makes me think there have been quite a few drops to flat on that one. Pedals are probably still primo though!


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok, I'm not going to post the link otherwise someone is going to contact this guy. He can ask whatever he wants...and it is a beautiful stem.... the fun is at the bottom.

" Ringle Zooka Stem 
Brand new in box
Mountain stem for 1" (25.8 mm) handlebars, 1 1/8" steer tube (fork) diameter, 120 mm stem length, 10 degree stem rise
Beautiful 
Red
Clamp on style for easy handlebar install & removal
Has a few anodization chips on the bottom near the steer tube part of stem- very inconspicuous area that cannot be seen unless you put bike upside down and you look at that area real close
Handmade in USA
Includes box and and matching red steer tube cap
I am original & only owner of this collector's item
$2,300 (twenty three hundred) "


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

eshew said:


> Mountain stem for 1" (25.8 mm) handlebars, 1 1/8" steer tube (fork) diameter, 120 mm stem length, 10 degree stem rise
> ....
> $2,300 (twenty three hundred) "


1" is 25.4mm, not 25.8mm. Otherwise, seems fair. :eekster:

Grumps


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

just search CL for "sick", "Legit", or "awesome". the things you find are all of the above.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Anyone have a clue what this is?









https://austin.craigslist.org/bik/d/full-suspension-mountain-bike/6669413712.html


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

jestep said:


> Anyone have a clue what this is?
> 
> "RTS" by GT aparently. But I'm having trouble visualizing how the suspension works.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

jestep said:


> iamkeith said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have a clue what this is?
> ...





jestep said:


> Anyone have a clue what this is?
> 
> View attachment 1212900
> 
> ...


GT RTS for rocker tuned suspension. Very nice bike that is shown actually, especially with the era spin wheels.

The suspension was a high pivot pull suspension with a growing chainstay length. That way the chain tension acted as a sort of anti-squat and the rear wheel rotated away from the impact allowing it to balance out the anti-squat effect. I think in practice it meant a lot of feedback through the pedals, especially under big hits and had a lot of the active bits directly at a point where the rear tire was depositing dirt and crud and was in need of clearance (though not dissimilar to any number of current designs with low linkages located here).

Neat bikes, just didn't stand the test of time.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Not really a super WTF price - but if someone wants this old Ground Control (must have been the low rung model - I'm not sure if they varied the frame) - I can probabaly help...

https://annarbor.craigslist.org/bik/d/ypsilanti-specialized-ground-control/6875936247.html


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I don't know much about these, but hope that the $48K asking price involves a decimal point out of place.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/153577321953?ul_noapp=true

"MTB Stevens Ritchey Logic COMP Shimano Deore XT White Industries Rock Shox Judy"


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

cegrover said:


> I don't know much about these, but hope that the $48K asking price involves a decimal point out of place.


Hey, come on. The wheels are "true" and it's only $150 shipping. Add in that ultra dope kickstand doing it's best to crush the chainstay, and what a freakin' package! =


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Hey, come on. The wheels are "true" and it's only $150 shipping. Add in that ultra dope kickstand doing it's best to crush the chainstay, and what a freakin' package! =


I meant to comment on the awesome kickstand! Glad that didn't sneak by...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

The real question is, should we shift the decimal place two or three places to the left?

It's like that $35,000 Klein just not as nice and $13k more.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

This guy is really optimistic:

https://toledo.craigslist.org/bik/d/toledo-klein-adroit-lg-xtr-sram-xx-fox/6944526175.html


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

fatchanceti said:


> Not really a super WTF price - but if someone wants this old Ground Control (must have been the low rung model - I'm not sure if they varied the frame) - I can probabaly help...
> 
> https://annarbor.craigslist.org/bik/d/ypsilanti-specialized-ground-control/6875936247.html


I know I'm late on this, but Holy Crap, I had exactly one of those, it was my first "Full Suspension" MTB. The rear triangle was all kinds of loose, from day one. If you look at the design, all of the side forces on the rear triangle go into one, gossamer shaft running through the shock. Net result was the oil barfed out within 500 miles, leaving you with a bike that essentially was a pogo stick. A friend of mine had one as well, same thing. It weighed about 40 pounds, that baby is all steel. In about 2001 I put a Heinzmann rear motorhub on mine, and strapped the battery and controller to a seatpost rack. The whole rig weighed over 60lb, but I had one of the world's first full suspension ebikes. Believe it or not, for $400 you could get an aftermarket shock for that bike, I can't remember who made it.

That bike still sits in my son's shed. He resurrected it about 10 years ago and rode it to work for a while.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

On the plus side it's "pretty clean" and 10% off...

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Merlin-Bicy...102361?hash=item41fc14e659:g:YYsAAOSwtnFcetzL


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Before even looking at the seller of that bag, I thought, "This can only be pb*bikes." It is.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> On the plus side it's "pretty clean" and 10% off...
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Merlin-Bicy...102361?hash=item41fc14e659:g:YYsAAOSwtnFcetzL


Not sure it's fair to post anything from their account. I think we could pick apart their sales for the next 200 years.


----------



## npn (Sep 19, 2016)

Noticed a pattern with this buyer - on two occasions he did the following:

1. contacted me in advance showing interest, seemingly agreeing on the price beforehand 
2. sets a date and time but fails to confirm until the last minute saying that he wasn't getting any emails 
3. is late but keeps saying is 5 minutes away 
4. Brings an older man with him claiming it's his father 
5. Says the bike is for his dad, and that the frame is wrong for him 
6. As he leaves, throws a lowball offer - less than 1/3 of asking price 
7. Says he is ooking at other bikes too but since he drove far he can settle for this one if the price is right 
8. Extremely polite the whole time 

He's done that multiple times to other people as otherwise he would have remembered me. 2 times, about a year apart. On another occasion, I also recognized him but on another app and I sold the bike before meeting him. 

He makes a living out of this but wastes people's time. His designed tactics create illusions, frustration and I take it people just say "OK whatever" after waiting for him for 30 minutes and falling for his story 
...

What can be done to stop this?

As for me, I've accumulated about 15 bikes in the last decade, and now getting rid of them before moving in the near future. That's how I ended up coming across this dude.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

npn said:


> Noticed a pattern with this buyer - on two occasions he did the following:
> 
> 1. contacted me in advance showing interest, seemingly agreeing on the price beforehand
> 2. sets a date and time but fails to confirm until the last minute saying that he wasn't getting any emails
> ...


Don't respond to his emails/calls.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pro-Flex-M...omber-Fork-Nitro-shock-bindings-/262928895726

Half that amount is way too much, and the seller description is BS.


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

You could be one of only 100.....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Trek-...431953?hash=item3fc8995651:g:ZCUAAOSwfSldPzPa


----------

